# A ruota libera😁



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Mi è capitato ieri una cosa che mi ha lasciato veramente tanto amaro in bocca...una persona che reputavo "amico" mi ha mentito solo per il gusto di mentire. Mi spiego: E' entrata nella mia vita questa persona, parliamo di tutto, non ci sono le solite dinamiche uomo-donna perché per questioni logistiche non potremmo essere nient'altro di quello che siamo adesso...io stessa ieri gli ho detto che sono contenta di averlo nella mia vita visto che è l'unico uomo con cui posso essere me stessa al 100% senza dover preoccuparmi di niente, quindi nessun giochino strano per mettersi in mostra o menate varie, solo il gusto di raccontarci a 360 gradi senza problemi...o almeno lo credevo.
Ieri messaggiavamo come al solito e viene fuori una cosa per niente importante, una cosa che lui mi aveva raccontato diversa da come invece si è palesata, una cretinata che mi ha dato il sensore che comunque il suo istinto è quello di volermi fare sentire unica quando non lo sono ( ma questo ripeto per me era scontato visto il rapporto che c'è).
Ora mi domando....ma veramente voi uomini non riuscite a trattare una donna semplicemente come essere umano e non come una "preda" anche quando è ovvio che non potrà mai succedere niente?


----------



## ivanl (3 Maggio 2022)

Io ho amiche che tratto come un uomo; altre che, anche se so che mai nulla potrà succedere, c'e' sempre la speranza; altre che sanno che basta un cenno ed io sono loro
Tutto, come sempre, detto direttamente. Se poi qualcuna si offende, boh, peggio per lei. Io voglio essere cristallino


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

Parli di una cosa per niente importante definendola cretinata in un rapporto che da quello che ho capito ma correggimi se sbaglio non andrà mai oltre il virtuale, corretto?

Altra domanda, come sai che ti ha mentito per il gusto di mentire? Ne avete parlato oppure è una tua supposizione?

Infine ultima domanda, all’inizio parli di un lui, ma alla fine ti rivolgi a “voi uomini”; il tuo quesito quindi è per parlare della vicenda o un pensiero riguardo al genere maschile …in generale…?

Ed infine ultimissima domanda, questo tanto amaro in bocca che ti ha lasciato, è dovuto al fatto che tu pensi ti abbia mentito o al fatto che hai intuito di non essere unica?

Lo chiedo perché sono due argomenti differenti.
La prima ipotesi, definendola tu stessa una cretinata, magari, come succede speso è stato solo un malinteso interpretato male.

Sulla seconda ipotesi invece Ti faccio un esempio, io ho più amiche con cui chiacchiero e per me nessuna di loro è unica, cioè l’unica.
Non sono proprio interessato ad avere un’unica amica con cui parlare.
Quindi succede che a tutte io possa raccontare il mio week end come loro fanno con me.
Non vi trovo niente di blasfemo e nessuna di loro si sente unica per me visto il tipo di rapporto.
Non credo che A si offenda sapendo che racconto anche a B le stesse cose che racconto a lei, ma dopo glielo chiedo che mi hai fatto venire la curiosità.
E le vedo pure, a volte un aperitivo, a volte una passeggiata, a volte una scopatina, nessuna si sente unica per me come io non mi sento per loro.
Pero‘ voglio loro bene e non sono disposto a rinunciarVi.
Ove rinuncio, c’era poco da perdere generalmente.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parli di una cosa per niente importante definendola cretinata in un rapporto che da quello che ho capito ma correggimi se sbaglio non andrà mai oltre il virtuale, corretto?
> 
> Altra domanda, come sai che ti ha mentito per il gusto di mentire? Ne avete parlato oppure è una tua supposizione?
> 
> ...


Prima risposta: fra il virtuale ed esserci una relazione c'è altro, intendevo altro.
seconda risposta: é una mia supposizione.
terza risposta: é un episodio capitato con questa persona che mi ha portato a riflettere sul comportamento degli uomini.
quarta risposta: l'amaro in bocca me lo ha lasciato il fatto che penso mi abbia mentito...il nostro rapporto per me era unico, non io per lui, sempre saputo e non mi fregava niente di esserlo.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi è capitato ieri una cosa che mi ha lasciato veramente tanto amaro in bocca...una persona che reputavo "amico" mi ha mentito solo per il gusto di mentire. Mi spiego: E' entrata nella mia vita questa persona, parliamo di tutto, non ci sono le solite dinamiche uomo-donna perché per questioni logistiche non potremmo essere nient'altro di quello che siamo adesso...io stessa ieri gli ho detto che sono contenta di averlo nella mia vita visto che è l'unico uomo con cui posso essere me stessa al 100% senza dover preoccuparmi di niente, quindi nessun giochino strano per mettersi in mostra o menate varie, solo il gusto di raccontarci a 360 gradi senza problemi...o almeno lo credevo.
> Ieri messaggiavamo come al solito e viene fuori una cosa per niente importante, una cosa che lui mi aveva raccontato diversa da come invece si è palesata, una cretinata che mi ha dato il sensore che comunque il suo istinto è quello di volermi fare sentire unica quando non lo sono ( ma questo ripeto per me era scontato visto il rapporto che c'è).
> Ora mi domando....ma veramente voi uomini non riuscite a trattare una donna semplicemente come essere umano e non come una "preda" anche quando è ovvio che non potrà mai succedere niente?


Dipende dal tipo di bugia e le conseguenze che hann portato.
Ognuno la vive a modo suo e ha una sua prospettiva di realtà.
Da qui a generalizzare sugli uomini che considerano la donna una preda ce ne vuole. Poi se questo amico in realtà era il tuo amante parliamo di altro.
Comunque no, gli uomini non trattano la donna come una preda, o almeno non tutti.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Prima risposta: fra il virtuale ed esserci una relazione c'è altro, intendevo altro.
> seconda risposta: é una mia supposizione.
> terza risposta: é un episodio capitato con questa persona che mi ha portato a riflettere sul comportamento degli uomini.
> quarta risposta: l'amaro in bocca me lo ha lasciato il fatto che penso mi abbia mentito...il nostro rapporto per me era unico, non io per lui, sempre saputo e non mi fregava niente di esserlo.


E allora se vi siete persi, hai perso poco.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Dipende dal tipo di bugia e le conseguenze che hann portato.
> Ognuno la vive a modo suo e ha una sua prospettiva di realtà.
> Da qui a generalizzare sugli uomini che considerano la donna una preda ce ne vuole. Poi se questo amico in realtà era il tuo amante parliamo di altro.
> Comunque no, gli uomini non trattano la donna come una preda, o almeno non tutti.


Non era il mio amante, per questo mi ha fatto più male.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Prima risposta: fra il virtuale ed esserci una relazione c'è altro, intendevo altro.
> seconda risposta: é una mia supposizione.
> terza risposta: é un episodio capitato con questa persona che mi ha portato a riflettere sul comportamento degli uomini.
> quarta risposta: l'amaro in bocca me lo ha lasciato il fatto che *penso mi abbia mentito*...il nostro rapporto per me era unico, non io per lui, sempre saputo e non mi fregava niente di esserlo.


Glielo hai detto?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

Ehm


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Glielo hai detto?


Diciamo che è un'amicizia nata sul forum... diciamo che invece di dirlo a lui ho aperto la discussione e diciamo che si è incazzato come le scimmie e non mi parla più....come ho cercato di fare capire a lui non ho preso la strada del dialogo diretto perché ha un caratteraccio e sapevo che 99 su 100 si sarebbe incavolato, era comunque un argomento che volevo discutere quindi ho preso la palla al balzo e ho scritto qui...


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Tanto poi fate la pace


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è un'amicizia nata sul forum... diciamo che invece di dirlo a lui ho aperto la discussione e diciamo che si è incazzato come le scimmie e non mi parla più....come ho cercato di fare capire a lui non ho preso la strada del dialogo diretto perché ha un caratteraccio e sapevo che 99 su 100 si sarebbe incavolato, era comunque un argomento che volevo discutere quindi ho preso la palla al balzo e ho scritto qui...


Per me hai scelto male l’amico.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Tanto poi fate la pace


Penso di no...cocciuto come un mulo!!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai scelto male l’amico.


No, questo non posso dirlo... è stato molto più amico di persone che conosco da una vita...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No, questo non posso dirlo... è stato molto più amico di persone che conosco da una vita...


Quindi stai scrivendo a noi perché lui capisca?


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Penso di no...cocciuto come un mulo!!!!


Forse sotto sotto è un tenerone.
Fatto sta, che secondo me ti sei offesa anche più del dovuto.
Qui nessuno è santo, tutti dicono le bugie (buone o cattive) , che poi dipende anche da che bugie uno dice e il perché. Ci sta anche un fraintendimento.
Avere comunque la presunzione di pensare di essere unic per chiunque, è sbagliato.
Da un bugia detta da un tuo amico di forum a ritenere che tutti gli uomini sono in un determinato modo mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è un'amicizia nata sul forum... diciamo che invece di dirlo a lui ho aperto la discussione e diciamo che si è incazzato come le scimmie e non mi parla più....come ho cercato di fare capire a lui non ho preso la strada del dialogo diretto perché ha un caratteraccio e sapevo che 99 su 100 si sarebbe incavolato, era comunque un argomento che volevo discutere quindi ho preso la palla al balzo e ho scritto qui...


Scusa non rido per te… ma per la situazione.

Per lui poteva essere un’occasione per sentire dei punti di vista esterni e poi avreste potuto gestire la cosa in privato, senza che venisse fuori che è del forum (non l’avrei detto, comunque).

Trovo infantile che non ti parli più, francamente. 
Un adulto almeno si chiarisce.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Trovo più infantile aprire una discussione, sapendo che lui leggerà, pittosto che chiedere spiegazioni.
Se lo conosce bene, come dice lei, è una reazione che doveva aspettarsi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Forse sotto sotto è un tenerone.
> Fatto sta, che secondo me ti sei offesa anche più del dovuto.
> Qui nessuno è santo, tutti dicono le bugie (buone o cattive) , che poi dipende anche da che bugie uno dice e il perché. Ci sta anche un fraintendimento.
> Avere comunque la presunzione di pensare di essere uniche, per chiunque è sbagliato.
> Da da un bugia detta da un tuo amico di forum a riterenere che tutti gli uomini sono in un determinato modo mi sembra esagerato.


Noooooo...l'ho detto, mai avuto la presunzione di essere l'unica anche perché si sta parlando di amicizia...per questo mi sono arrabbiata, in questo contesto non vedevo il perché mentirmi...la generalizzazione mi è venuta spontanea perché ero incazz.....
Poi è venuto fuori che non ci eravamo capiti e la questione è chiusa...il problema è che il signorino  è proprio nero


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa non rido per te… ma per la situazione.
> 
> Per lui poteva essere un’occasione per sentire dei punti di vista esterni e poi avreste potuto gestire la cosa in privato, senza che venisse fuori che è del forum (non l’avrei detto, comunque).
> 
> ...


Non sapevo come spiegare la situazione....pensavo anche io avesse reagito così...mi sono sbagliata...


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noooooo...l'ho detto, mai avuto la presunzione di essere l'unica anche perché si sta parlando di amicizia...per questo mi sono arrabbiata, in questo contesto non vedevo il perché mentirmi...la generalizzazione mi è venuta spontanea perché ero incazz.....
> Poi è venuto fuori che non ci eravamo capiti e la questione è chiusa...il problema è che *il signorino è proprio nero*


Mandalo a cagare


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Trovo più infantile aprire una discussione, sapendo che lui leggerà, pittosto che chiedere spiegazioni.
> Se lo conosce bene, come dice lei, è una reazione che doveva aspettarsi.


Mi sono sbagliata....pensavo avesse reagito peggio ad un messaggio privato in cui gli dicevo che ero incavolata...


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noooooo...l'ho detto, mai avuto la presunzione di essere l'unica anche perché si sta parlando di amicizia...per questo mi sono arrabbiata, in questo contesto non vedevo il perché mentirmi...la generalizzazione mi è venuta spontanea perché ero incazz.....
> Poi è venuto fuori che non ci eravamo capiti e la questione è chiusa...il problema è che il signorino  è proprio nero


Gli passerà. 
Una bella corsa e scarica la tensione.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Per essere un semplice amico di forum, ti stai preoccupando più del dovuto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mandalo a cagare


Ormai è andata


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Per essere un semplice amico di forum, ti stai preoccupando più del dovuto.


Mi è stato vicino in un momento pesante...non sono una che dimentica, forum o non forum per me è un amico a cui tengo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2022)

Questa cosa è successa con utente del forum e tu invece che parlarne a lui l’hai scritto qui così che anche lui leggesse.? Se ho capito giusto mi sarei incazzata parecchio anch’io al posto di lui. Che rapporto d’amicizia e se non hai il coraggio di dirgli in faccia quello che pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi è stato vicino in un momento pesante...non sono una che dimentica, forum o non forum per me è un amico a cui tengo.


Io ho passato ore al telefono con utenti del forum che minacciavano il suicidio.
Poi sono sparite e hanno bloccato il numero senza motivo. 
Succede.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi è stato vicino in un momento pesante...non sono una che dimentica, forum o non forum per me è un amico a cui tengo.


L'importante è che vi chiarite voi. 
Il resto è noia.


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

Ma poi che ti frega? Ci avrà perso lui.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa cosa è successa con utente del forum e tu invece che parlarne a lui l’hai scritto qui così che anche lui leggesse.? Se ho capito giusto mi sarei incazzata parecchio anch’io al posto di lui. Che rapporto d’amicizia e se non hai il coraggio di dirgli in faccia quello che pensi?


Va bene l'incazzatura, ci sta anche di litigare tra amici poi però tutto rientra!!! Tutti sbagliamo, stavolta è toccato a me, magari domani poteva toccare a lui...mica lo cacciavo dalla mia vita se faceva qualcosa di sbagliato lui.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho passato ore al telefono con utenti del forum che minacciavano il suicidio.
> Poi sono sparite e hanno bloccato il numero senza motivo.
> Succede.


Vabbè...saranno andate a suicidarsi 



Etta ha detto:


> Ma poi che ti frega? Ci avrà perso lui.


E mi girano le scatole...che ci posso fare?


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Scusa se te lo dico, ma da come hai scritto è sembrato che tu ti sia sentita tradita da lui.
Poi una domanda, tolta la distanza, voi due che tipo di rapporto avreste?


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Trovo più infantile aprire una discussione, sapendo che lui leggerà, pittosto che chiedere spiegazioni.
> Se lo conosce bene, come dice lei, è una reazione che doveva aspettarsi.


Perche non mi quoti?

Aprire la discussione poteva anche essere un modo alternativo…e magari insolito.
Poi si possono chiedere spiegazioni e chiarirsi.. ma da qui ad incazzarsi.
Non l’ha insultato.

Poi purtroppo ha sbagliato senz’altro a dire che è del forum..


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusa se te lo dico, ma da come hai scritto è sembrato che tu ti sia sentita tradita da lui.
> Poi una domanda, tolta la distanza, voi due che tipo di rapporto avreste?


Ci sentiamo, ci raccontiamo tutto, almeno io a lui di sicuro, ho avuto un momentaccio e lui c'è sempre stato, mi ha sempre dato consigli buoni, si parlava apertamente, non essendoci un tipo di rapporto di tipo diciamo "sentimentale" non c'erano i problemi che si creano in genere tra uomo e donna.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perche non mi quoti?
> 
> Aprire la discussione poteva anche essere un modo alternativo…e magari insolito.
> Poi si possono chiedere spiegazioni e chiarirsi.. ma da qui ad incazzarsi.
> ...


Scusami ogni tanto mi dimentico di quotare!!! 
Comunque certo hai ragione non lo ha insultato, ma comunque si è un po' offeso. 
Ci sta.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ci sentiamo, ci raccontiamo tutto, almeno io a lui di sicuro, ho avuto un momentaccio e lui c'è sempre stato, mi ha sempre dato consigli buoni, si parlava apertamente, non essendoci un tipo di rapporto di tipo diciamo "sentimentale" non c'erano i problemi che si creano in genere tra uomo e donna.


Comunque qui c’è stato un utente che è stato “buon amico” per tante. Era chiaro che avesse un secondo fine tranne che a loro.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ci sentiamo, ci raccontiamo tutto, almeno io a lui di sicuro, ho avuto un momentaccio e lui c'è sempre stato, mi ha sempre dato consigli buoni, si parlava apertamente, non essendoci un tipo di rapporto di tipo diciamo "sentimentale" non c'erano i problemi che si creano in genere tra uomo e donna.


Non hai risposto. 
Sai cosa penso? che lui ti piaccia e anche molto. 
Ti 'salva' la distanza (anche lui tende a spostarsi spesso, quindi chi può dirlo)


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noooooo...l'ho detto, mai avuto la presunzione di essere l'unica anche perché si sta parlando di amicizia...per questo mi sono arrabbiata, in questo contesto non vedevo il perché mentirmi...la generalizzazione mi è venuta spontanea perché ero incazz.....
> Poi è venuto fuori che non ci eravamo capiti e la questione è chiusa...il problema è che il signorino  è proprio nero


Perché ti sei incavolata? 
Gli avresti dovuto dire che cosa non ti tornava. 
Poi se la tua valutazione a posteriori sarebbe risultata ancora una menzogna, avresti dovuto solo prendere in considerazione che non era la persona che credevi. 
Un "amico" Circoscritto, lascia il tempo che trova..


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque qui c’è stato un utente che è stato “buon amico” per tante. Era chiaro che avesse un secondo fine tranne che a loro.


Non so di chi stai parlando...la persona di cui parlo io ti assicuro che non aveva secondi fini, lo so per certo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Va bene l'incazzatura, ci sta anche di litigare tra amici poi però tutto rientra!!! Tutti sbagliamo, stavolta è toccato a me, magari domani poteva toccare a lui...mica lo cacciavo dalla mia vita se faceva qualcosa di sbagliato lui.


Oooh ma è un amico, queste problematiche non ci sono se si è veramente amici


----------



## Koala (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ci sentiamo, ci raccontiamo tutto, almeno io a lui di sicuro, ho avuto un momentaccio e lui c'è sempre stato, mi ha sempre dato consigli buoni, si parlava apertamente, non essendoci un tipo di rapporto di tipo diciamo "sentimentale" non c'erano i problemi che si creano in genere tra uomo e donna.


se c’è predisposizione da parte di entrambi, la cosa si può superare… specialmente se i motivi sono futili… poi oh ognuno intende l’amicizia a modo proprio, un po’ come il concetto di coppia… per come sono fatta io, se davvero ci tengo a una persona tendo a capire il perché il mio “amico”, non “conoscente”, se le presa per un mio comportamento… ma, ripeto, dipende dal valore che uno attribuisce a quella persona in questione… 

Inutile dirti che non è stato il massimo dire che fosse del forum (l’hai reso riconoscibile stile etta, scherzo)


----------



## Vera (3 Maggio 2022)

Invece di parlarne con lui hai preferito fare un post. Un po' come quelli che su Facebook, dopo un diverbio, condividono i link per mandarti messaggi indiretti, invece di avere le palle di parlarti di persona.
Lui non sarà stato, a tuo dire, un amico... Tu invece sei un'amicona.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Nessuno può superare Etta. 
Neanche volendo!


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Non hai risposto.
> Sai cosa penso? che lui ti piaccia e anche molto.
> Ti 'salva' la distanza (anche lui tende a spostarsi spesso, quindi chi può dirlo)


Veramente non so di chi stai parlando....mi sa che si sta facendo confusione con una persona che non c'entra niente...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so di chi stai parlando...la persona di cui parlo io ti assicuro che non aveva secondi fini, lo so per certo.


Vecchio utente poi bannato.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Veramente non so di chi stai parlando....mi sa che si sta facendo confusione con una persona che non c'entra niente...


Allora ho capito male io.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oooh ma è un amico, queste problematiche non ci sono se si è veramente amici


Infatti!!!! Sono cavolate


----------



## Koala (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Nessuno può superare Etta.
> Neanche volendo!


Quindi l’allievo non supera mai il maestro?


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Quindi l’allievo non supera mai il maestro?


 Nel caso di Etta, no! 
Richiamo l'intervista del prof!


----------



## Koala (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Nel caso di Etta, no!
> Richiamo l'intervista del prof!


Io quella non l’ho mai vista, ma giusto perché sono troppo pigra per mettermi a cercare…


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> se c’è predisposizione da parte di entrambi, la cosa si può superare… specialmente se i motivi sono futili… poi oh ognuno intende l’amicizia a modo proprio, un po’ come il concetto di coppia… per come sono fatta io, se davvero ci tengo a una persona tendo a capire il perché il mio “amico”, non “conoscente”, se le presa per un mio comportamento… ma, ripeto, dipende dal valore che uno attribuisce a quella persona in questione…
> 
> Inutile dirti che non è stato il massimo dire che fosse del forum (l’hai reso riconoscibile stile etta, scherzo)


Ragazzi avete sbagliato persona!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Infatti!!!! Sono cavolate


Si ma tu per prima perché arrabbiarsi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Invece di parlarne con lui hai preferito fare un post. Un po' come quelli che su Facebook, dopo un diverbio, condividono i link per mandarti messaggi indiretti, invece di avere le palle di parlarti di persona.
> Lui non sarà stato, a tuo dire, un amico... Tu invece sei un'amicona.


Ripeto...ho sbagliato


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2022)

Quant'è bella giovinezza...

Parliamo di scaramucce tra regazzini giusto?


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma tu per prima perché arrabbiarsi?


Perché torno a ripetere che tra noi abbiamo sempre parlato senza filtri, nel momento che ho riscontrato una cosa detta da lui che non tornava ci sono rimasta male proprio perché non aveva senso mentire a me.


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusami ogni tanto mi dimentico di quotare!!!
> Comunque certo hai ragione non lo ha insultato, ma comunque si è un po' offeso.
> Ci sta.


Mah, sai che non so… qui mi sembra un po’ più che “un po’ offeso”.

Capitasse a me, Posso rimanerci male perché penso che considerato il tipo di rapporto Avrebbe dovuto parlarmene senza problemi.

poi magari mi chiederei come mai ha preferito questo modo e se effettivamente reagisco di merda alle osservazioni.

E, se davvero è un rapporto a cui tengo, chiarisco.

Quale sia l’utilità di agire come un bambino offeso non lo comprendo, su una cosa così. 
Ma capisco che mettersi in discussione sia merce rara.

@CIRCE74 se lui chiude evidentemente non dà sufficiente valore alla relazione che avete instaurato, non tanto da meritare un chiarimento, almeno.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ragazzi avete sbagliato persona!!!!


Ci sono già arrivati a capire chi è?
Molto prima del gestore!


----------



## Foglia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ripeto...ho sbagliato


Tu hai sbagliato la modalità comunicativa: se volevi portare questa discussione sul forum, prima avresti dovuto chiedere chiarimenti a lui, e poi se fosse stato d'accordo che la si portasse 
E comunque, la scelta di dire che è uno del forum, proprio significa dare in pasto al forum qualcosa che è vostro, rendendo circoscrivibili i protagonisti. Una sorta di processo dove non è chiaro chi sia l'accusato, né quale sia il fatto .

Questo può nascondere il fatto che anche tu, sotto sotto, hai sentito che non era poi una così gran amicizia?  Perché allora capisco (anche se non condivido: qualunque cosa sia stata, per me molto meglio serbarsene sempre un bel ricordo, ove possibile) molto di più la scelta di non averne troppo riguardo (del tipo: se è evidente che a lui fregancazzo, ad una certa anche chissene, anche se non vedrei utilità alcuna a questa discussione  ).

Ciò detto, se (e dico SE) si tratta di un rapporto di amicizia solida, non credo che questa cosa sia tale da porvi fine 
Diversamente sarà moooolto probabile che colga la palla al balzo per chiudere, ma dietro alla chiusura ci sarà il non dover dare spiegazione delle balle (o presunte tali) raccontate.
Se ti dovesse dare spiegazione, occhio a due cose   :
- che non infogni la spiega sotto il tuo comportamento (tu hai sbagliato, ma questo non cancella l'eventuale balla);
- che la spiega ti risulti per lo meno "credibile".

In bocca al lupo comunque


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Tutto sto pippone per una mezza bugia ( che in realtà è stato un fraintendimento) detta da un persona che senti solo virtualmente. 
Queste sono state le tue parole <<non ci son le solite dinamiche uomo-donna perché per questioni logistiche non potremmo essere nient'altro>>. 
Io la interpreto come: tolte le questioni logistiche, ci potrebbe essere qualcosa. 
Ecco perché ti senti offesa così tanto, perché lui ti piace.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché torno a ripetere che tra noi abbiamo sempre parlato senza filtri, nel momento che ho riscontrato una cosa detta da lui che non tornava ci sono rimasta male proprio perché non aveva senso mentire a me.


Avresti dovuto parlarne subito con lui e provare a chiarirvi, visto che siete solo amici! Ma io penso che tu magari non lo vuoi ammettere a te stessa, provi altro e ti sei sentita delusa, vista la tua reazione che per un’amicizia è un po’ esagerata.


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

Ma ha letto lui almeno?


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Allora ho capito male io.


Mi sa che avevamo capito la stessa persona. Lo “spostarsi spesso” era un indizio.


----------



## Foglia (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Tutto sto pippone per una mezza bugia ( che in realtà è stato un fraintendimento) detta da un persona che senti solo virtualmente.
> Queste sono state le tue parole <<non ci son le solite dinamiche uomo-donna perché per questioni logistiche non potremmo essere nient'altro>>.
> Io la interpreto come: tolte le questioni logistiche, ci potrebbe essere qualcosa.
> Ecco perché ti senti offesa così tanto, perché lui ti piace.


Bah, insomma, d'accordo solo in parte 
Non è che essere perculata da un amico sia la roba più bella di sto mondo, eh 
Sarebbe credo utile sapere anche il motivo, per cui si è sentita presa in giro.
Poi certamente se due non si vedono mai, difficile arrivare a una conoscenza della persona, e in ogni caso nel virtuale se vuoi puoi essere tutto quello che vuoi 
Il casino è quando poi certe balle vengono a galla, direi che il minimo sindacale, se proprio non si possa fare a meno di dirle, sarebbe quello di tenersele bene a mente


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Perculata? 
Lei stessa ha detto che era stato un fraintendimento. 


Foglia ha detto:


> Bah, insomma, d'accordo solo in parte
> Non è che essere perculata da un amico sia la roba più bella di sto mondo, eh
> Sarebbe credo utile sapere anche il motivo, per cui si è sentita presa in giro.
> Poi certamente se due non si vedono mai, difficile arrivare a una conoscenza della persona, e in ogni caso nel virtuale se vuoi puoi essere tutto quello che vuoi
> Il casino è quando poi certe balle vengono a galla, direi che il minimo sindacale, se proprio non si possa fare a meno di dirle, sarebbe quello di tenersele bene a mente


----------



## Foglia (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Perculata?
> Lei stessa ha detto che era stato un fraintendimento.


Ha detto che le ha mentito per il gusto di mentire, che è ben diverso  
Io avrei chiesto al diretto interessato, la scelta di mettere in piazza la discussione non la condivido. Al limite la avrei potuta portare, ben guardandomi dal dire che fosse una persona del forum


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ha detto che le ha mentito per il gusto di mentire, che è ben diverso
> Io avrei chiesto al diretto interessato, la scelta di mettere in piazza la discussione non la condivido. Al limite la avrei potuta portare, ben guardandomi dal dire che fosse una persona del forum


Magari questa persona del forum non voleva parlarle e allora ha pensato di scriverlo qua in modo che leggesse per forza. Boh.


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2022)

Sto segnando chi non ha ancora scritto per identificare il soggetto  

mentire? ...mi sono accorto che ogni tanto mento su delle piccolezze inutili, non so perché, ma sono minchiate e, non per autoassolvermi, ma credo veramente che in un rapporto di amiciaiza si potrebbero vedere come "inesattezze" più che proprie bugie


----------



## Koala (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ragazzi avete sbagliato persona!!!!


Io non ho nominato nessuno sul riconoscerlo scherzavo… veramente


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sto segnando chi non ha ancora scritto per identificare il soggetto
> 
> mentire? ...mi sono accorto che ogni tanto mento su delle piccolezze inutili, non so perché, ma sono minchiate e, non per autoassolvermi, ma credo veramente che in un rapporto di amiciaiza si potrebbero vedere come "inesattezze" più che proprie bugie


Io non so proprio chi sia. Segnami tra quelli "non identificato".


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sto segnando chi non ha ancora scritto per identificare il soggetto
> 
> mentire? ...mi sono accorto che ogni tanto mento su delle piccolezze inutili, non so perché, ma sono minchiate e, non per autoassolvermi, ma credo veramente che in un rapporto di amiciaiza si potrebbero vedere come "inesattezze" più che proprie bugie


Allora sei tu


----------



## Foglia (3 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Magari questa persona del forum non voleva parlarle e allora ha pensato di scriverlo qua in modo che leggesse per forza. Boh.


Ripeto: ci sta anche un giorno di giramento di coglioni, in cui uno dice "per oggi mollami, mi sbollisco, e poi parliamo ". Io, avrei chiesto al diretto interessato, comunque non è nulla di così grave da rompere una solida amicizia  
Se non è solida, al contrario, oggi sei mia amica, e domani non lo sei più.  Capita anche questo, pace e amen!


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Allora sei tu


" la prima gallina che canta ha fatto l'uovo" si usava dire tra quindicenni quando in compagnia qualcuno faceva una puzzetta ... non sono io, spiacemi


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ha detto che le ha mentito per il gusto di mentire, che è ben diverso
> Io avrei chiesto al diretto interessato, la scelta di mettere in piazza la discussione non la condivido. Al limite la avrei potuta portare, ben guardandomi dal dire che fosse una persona del forum


.. Poi è venuto fuori che non ci eravamo capiti e la questione è chiusa...il problema è che il signorino è proprio nero
Lo ha scritto lei questo. Risposta #19


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma ha letto lui almeno?


Eh Buongiorno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io non ho nominato nessuno sul riconoscerlo scherzavo… veramente


Io manco mi sforzo...
Sono stordita di miomi spiace solo per @CIRCE74 ...che ha perso un amico...


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> .. Poi è venuto fuori che non ci eravamo capiti e la questione è chiusa...il problema è che il signorino è proprio nero
> Lo ha scritto lei questo. Risposta #19


anche nella risposta numero 4 in risposta a mia domanda diretta scrive che è una sua supposizione.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Per me tra un uomo ed una donna può esserci una bella amicizia...e sinceramente mi fido più di un amico che non di un amante...questo mi porta a starci male se qualcosa mi fa mettere in dubbio quello che mi viene detto da una persona che appunto reputo"amico"
Ho affrontato qui l'argomento anche perché per me non c'era niente da nascondere...era una cosa pulita e sinceramente non mi sembra di avere offeso la persona, al contrario ci sono passata male io, quindi la mia punizione per avere sbagliato me la sono presa.
Penso che se tieni ad una persona vai oltre la litigata, ci sta e si passa oltre, anche perché non penso che ci sia qualcuno di perfetto ne qui né tantomeno nel mondo reale...fine della discussione.


----------



## Foglia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per me tra un uomo ed una donna può esserci una bella amicizia...e sinceramente mi fido più di un amico che non di un amante...questo mi porta a starci male se qualcosa mi fa mettere in dubbio quello che mi viene detto da una persona che appunto reputo"amico"
> Ho affrontato qui l'argomento anche perché per me non c'era niente da nascondere...era una cosa pulita e sinceramente non mi sembra di avere offeso la persona, al contrario ci sono passata male io, quindi la mia punizione per avere sbagliato me la sono presa.
> Penso che se tieni ad una persona vai oltre la litigata, ci sta e si passa oltre, anche perché non penso che ci sia qualcuno di perfetto ne qui né tantomeno nel mondo reale...fine della discussione.


Ma vedi come è facile spostare il focus della discussione? 
Hai iniziato parlando di balle, o presunte tali. Lo ha terminato parlando di una cosa (condivisibilissima, peraltro eh) che con il tuo motivo di discussione, c'entra più una mazza


----------



## Koala (3 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io manco mi sforzo...
> Sono stordita di miomi spiace solo per @CIRCE74 ...che ha perso un amico...


Io manco il g ho riconosciuto… me l’hanno imboccato col cucchiaino🥹


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sto segnando chi non ha ancora scritto per identificare il soggetto
> 
> mentire? ...mi sono accorto che ogni tanto mento su delle piccolezze inutili, non so perché, ma sono minchiate e, non per autoassolvermi, ma credo veramente che in un rapporto di amiciaiza si potrebbero vedere come "inesattezze" più che proprie bugie


Magari ha scritto per non destare sospetti. Ottima tattica in effetti.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sto segnando chi non ha ancora scritto per identificare il soggetto
> 
> mentire? ...mi sono accorto che ogni tanto mento su delle piccolezze inutili, non so perché, ma sono minchiate e, non per autoassolvermi, ma credo veramente che in un rapporto di amiciaiza si potrebbero vedere come "inesattezze" più che proprie bugie





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per me tra un uomo ed una donna può esserci una bella amicizia...e sinceramente mi fido più di un amico che non di un amante...questo mi porta a starci male se qualcosa mi fa mettere in dubbio quello che mi viene detto da una persona che appunto reputo"amico"
> Ho affrontato qui l'argomento anche perché per me non c'era niente da nascondere...era una cosa pulita e sinceramente non mi sembra di avere offeso la persona, al contrario ci sono passata male io, quindi la mia punizione per avere sbagliato me la sono presa.
> Penso che se tieni ad una persona vai oltre la litigata, ci sta e si passa oltre, anche perché non penso che ci sia qualcuno di perfetto ne qui né tantomeno nel mondo reale...fine della discussione.


A me sembra che sia interessante approfondire il punto delle bugie.
Personalmente non ho più grandi aspettative di sincerità.
Forse non ne ho mai avute.
Questo perché so benissimo che per evitare spiegazioni, ma anche solo insignificanti contestazioni, è utile inventare giustificazioni di comodo.
Esempio “Ci vediamo stasera?” Penso che non ho voglia perché sono stanca o voglio vedere l’ultimo episodio di una serie o la partita o...quel che mi pare. Risposta “Non posso non mi sento bene” “Cos’hai?”  Penso oh, ma saranno fatti miei  Risposta “Ho un mal di testa atroce. Anzi adesso cerco di dormire un po’“
Esempio di bugia per evitare di dare spiegazioni.
Per cui, io non chiedo.


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ripeto: ci sta anche un giorno di giramento di coglioni, in cui uno dice "per oggi mollami, mi sbollisco, e poi parliamo ". Io, avrei chiesto al diretto interessato, comunque non è nulla di così grave da rompere una solida amicizia
> Se non è solida, al contrario, oggi sei mia amica, e domani non lo sei più.  Capita anche questo, pace e amen!


Massii la gente si fa troppi problemi daii.


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh Buongiorno


Non ho letto tutte le risposte.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che sia interessante approfondire il punto delle bugie.
> Personalmente non ho più grandi aspettative di sincerità.
> Forse non ne ho mai avute.
> Questo perché so benissimo che per evitare spiegazioni, ma anche solo insignificanti contestazioni, è utile inventare giustificazioni di comodo.
> ...


A me puntualmente una scusa che coinvolge un finto malessere torna spesso indietro... come malessere reale. Quindi evito. 
Tutt'al più dico che sono stanca, o altro di simile. Più vicina alla verità sono, meglio è per me.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me puntualmente una scusa che coinvolge un finto malessere torna spesso indietro... come malessere reale. Quindi evito.
> Tutt'al più dico che sono stanca, o altro di simile. Più vicina alla verità sono, meglio è per me.


Era un esempio per cercare di non dare spiegazioni. 
Potrebbe essere che ho flatulenze e non mi va di dirlo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un esempio per cercare di non dare spiegazioni.
> Potrebbe essere che ho flatulenze e non mi va di dirlo.


In quel caso, stai male davvero. Ma se parli di un mal di testa come di una bugia detta per non uscire, non c'è.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> In quel caso, stai male davvero. Ma se parli di un mal di testa come di una bugia detta per non uscire, non c'è.


Non sono superstiziosa.
Era un esempio di bugia detta per non dire al diretto interessato che non ho voglia di uscire con lui.


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono superstiziosa.
> Era un esempio di bugia detta per non dire al diretto interessato che non ho voglia di uscire con lui.


Si mente per tutelare se stessi in primis, e in seconda battuta per non ferire gli altri.

Succede.
Ma va bene (secondo me) in una certa misura sulle piccole cose.

Sulle cose importanti non si dovrebbe mentire.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si mente per tutelare se stessi in primis, e in seconda battuta per non ferire gli altri.
> 
> Succede.
> Ma va bene (secondo me) in una certa misura sulle piccole cose.
> ...


Infatti distinguo tra bugie di comodo e menzogne.
Poi ci sono anche le bugie bianche.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono superstiziosa.
> Era un esempio di bugia detta per non dire al diretto interessato che non ho voglia di uscire con lui.


Io non è che sono superstiziosa... è che mi succede proprio!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io non è che sono superstiziosa... è che mi succede proprio!


A me no


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> " la prima gallina che canta ha fatto l'uovo" si usava dire tra quindicenni quando in compagnia qualcuno faceva una puzzetta ... non sono io, spiacemi


Certo
Certo


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

Difficile per me costruire un rapporto così profondo e di totale trasparenza con una persona solo tramite un forum.
Non riesco a vedere un' amicizia vera, fatta di confidenze senza filtri, scevra di un contatto fisico.

Non avrei e non ho avuto problemi ad alimentarla se per qualche motivo molti km ci dovessero dividere.
Ma dopo.
Ho amici che per scelte lavorative sono attualmente molto lontani da me.
Ci teniamo costantemente in contatto confidandoci  con gli altri ovvi canali ma sono le evoluzioni delle nostra vite che ci hanno portato ad allontanarci fisicamente.

Come trovo indispensabile che di una donna per andarci a letto deve piacermi il suo odore, così di un amico/a devo aver potuto godere della sua presenza fisica per consolidare ed elevare il rapporto di amicizia.
E' sicuramente un mio limite.

però odio tremendamente chi ti tocca mentre parla.
Mi piace la presenza fisica ma senza invadere il mio spazio.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Difficile per me costruire un rapporto così profondo e di totale trasparenza con una persona solo tramite un forum.
> Non riesco a vedere un' amicizia vera, fatta di confidenze senza filtri, scevra di un contatto fisico.
> 
> Non avrei e non ho avuto problemi ad alimentarla se per qualche motivo molti km ci dovessero dividere.
> ...


Mi sono iscritta per la prima volta ad un forum ad ottobre 2021, non sapevo proprio come potevano funzionare, anche per me era impossibile pensare di creare un rapporto con una persona conosciuta solo virtualmente...mi sono dovuta ricredere...ho trovato in questa persona un ascolto che spesso non avevo trovato nelle mie amicizie "reali", parlavamo bene, mi interessava sapere cosa pensava o come avrebbe affrontato questioni che si potevano presentare giornalmente...mi dispiace sia andata così.


----------



## Nono (3 Maggio 2022)

Insomma. Per quanto mi riguarda amico uomo, amica donna non è la stessa cosa.
Portano dietro differenze che sono strutturali legate alla sessualità. 
Senza entrare nel banale, con un'amica donna difficilmente disquisierei di moto, birre, sport, avventure .... 
Ci sono ovvi interessi che ci dividono. 

Però al contrario sarei molto più propenso a parlare di sentimenti, sofferenze, problemi quotidiani, cosa che con gli uomini,  per una sorta di pudore, difficilmente mi aprirei in tal senso.

Quindi, per rispondere, entrambi i sessi vengono trattati come esseri umani, senza che ci si debba offendere se i livelli di confidenza sono diversi.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Va bene l'incazzatura, ci sta anche di litigare tra amici poi però tutto rientra!!! Tutti sbagliamo, stavolta è toccato a me, magari domani poteva toccare a lui...mica lo cacciavo dalla mia vita se faceva qualcosa di sbagliato lui.


Magari ha solo bisogno di smaltire l’incazzatura
Certo che ripeto la tua non è stata una gran mossa se avevate tutto questo bel rapporto


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Magari ha solo bisogno di smaltire l’incazzatura
> Certo che ripeto la tua non è stata una gran mossa se avevate tutto questo bel rapporto


Speriamo non sia poco malleabile come me il tipo.
A me le incazzature “virtuali” mediamente durano tra gli 8 e 12 secondi, poi blocco, cancello, passo oltre, nel senso che posso anche continuare a dialogare pubblicamente con la persona, ma il rapporto privato viene meno, non ravvedendone più utilita‘ per me.
E più invecchio e più mi viene il click facile.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che sia interessante approfondire il punto delle bugie.
> Personalmente non ho più grandi aspettative di sincerità.
> Forse non ne ho mai avute.
> Questo perché so benissimo che per evitare spiegazioni, ma anche solo insignificanti contestazioni, è utile inventare giustificazioni di comodo.
> ...


Che brutta cosa 
Io preferisco dire che non ho voglia di uscire 
Se no che amicizia eh 
Poi se sono conoscenze posso anche fregarmene


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che brutta cosa
> Io preferisco dire che non ho voglia di uscire
> Se no che amicizia eh
> Poi se sono conoscenze posso anche fregarmene


Ho fatto un esempio e ovviamente si riferisce a chi si offenderebbe.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi sono iscritta per la prima volta ad un forum ad ottobre 2021, non sapevo proprio come potevano funzionare, anche per me era impossibile pensare di creare un rapporto con una persona conosciuta solo virtualmente...mi sono dovuta ricredere...ho trovato in questa persona un ascolto che spesso non avevo trovato nelle mie amicizie "reali", parlavamo bene, mi interessava sapere cosa pensava o come avrebbe affrontato questioni che si potevano presentare giornalmente..*.mi dispiace sia andata così.*


forse sottovaluto l' incentivo ad aprirsi che certe persone hanno quando si confrontano in questi contesti.
Non riferito a te ma, per esempio, penso ad una persona timida e chiusa che riesce ad aprirsi grazie proprio al senso di sicurezza che la distanza ed il sostanziale anonimato danno. 

sul neretto
ma tanto che è grave una cosa del genre?
un fraintendimento capita (e si risolve) fra amici.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto un esempio e ovviamente si riferisce a chi si offenderebbe.


Ma e se si offende non si è amici


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> solo il gusto di raccontarci a 360 gradi senza problemi...


Sicura che i gradi fossero 360? 
L'amicizia tra uomo e donna è possibile,  ma non deve esserci attrazione da parte di nessuno dei due.
Io ho avuto delle ottime amiche, una era proprio bella.  Ma non l'attraevo e io non ero attratto da lei.
Ci raccontavamo davvero tutto, è stata una persona preziosa per me per tanti anni.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è un'amicizia nata sul forum... diciamo che invece di dirlo a lui ho aperto la discussione e diciamo che si è incazzato come le scimmie e non mi parla più....come ho cercato di fare capire a lui non ho preso la strada del dialogo diretto perché ha un caratteraccio e sapevo che 99 su 100 si sarebbe incavolato, era comunque un argomento che volevo discutere quindi ho preso la palla al balzo e ho scritto qui...


Però...sei una impiegata a tempo pieno dell'ufficio complicazione affari semplici!  

Mi sembra molto stancante gestire in questo modo una amicizia.
Virtuale o meno.

Ma come ti è venuto in mente di aprire un 3d invece che parlare direttamente all'interessato???

Non dirmi che l'hai fatto per timore delle sue reazioni, dai...se no il tema del 3d è completamente diverso da quello che hai proposto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> forse sottovaluto l' incentivo ad aprirsi che certe persone hanno quando si confrontano in questi contesti.
> Non riferito a te ma, per esempio, penso ad una persona timida e chiusa che riesce ad aprirsi grazie proprio al senso di sicurezza che la distanza ed il sostanziale anonimato danno.
> 
> sul neretto
> ...


Lo pensavo anche io... evidentemente non è così


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Insomma. Per quanto mi riguarda amico uomo, amica donna non è la stessa cosa.
> Portano dietro differenze che sono strutturali legate alla sessualità.
> Senza entrare nel banale, con un'amica donna difficilmente disquisierei di moto, birre, sport, avventure ....
> Ci sono ovvi interessi che ci dividono.
> ...


Non potendo dire più di tanto è difficile farmi capire...si è trattato di una cretinata...pensavo che scrivendola qui potesse essere presa più alla leggera tipo mandarmi un messaggio privato dicendomi ma che cavolo dici e buttarla a ridere...non mi sembrava tutto questo dramma...


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Magari ha solo bisogno di smaltire l’incazzatura
> Certo che ripeto la tua non è stata una gran mossa se avevate tutto questo bel rapporto


Sono un fenomeno nel scegliere le mosse sbagliate...


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Speriamo non sia poco malleabile come me il tipo.
> A me le incazzature “virtuali” mediamente durano tra gli 8 e 12 secondi, poi blocco, cancello, passo oltre, nel senso che posso anche continuare a dialogare pubblicamente con la persona, ma il rapporto privato viene meno, non ravvedendone più utilita‘ per me.
> E più invecchio e più mi viene il click facile.


Evidentemente per te le persone valgono un click


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sicura che i gradi fossero 360?
> L'amicizia tra uomo e donna è possibile,  ma non deve esserci attrazione da parte di nessuno dei due.
> Io ho avuto delle ottime amiche, una era proprio bella.  Ma non l'attraevo e io non ero attratto da lei.
> Ci raccontavamo davvero tutto, è stata una persona preziosa per me per tanti anni.


Non c'era rapporto fisico..non ci poteva essere attrazione


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non potendo dire più di tanto è difficile farmi capire...si è trattato di una cretinata...pensavo che scrivendola qui potesse essere presa più alla leggera tipo mandarmi un messaggio privato dicendomi ma che cavolo dici e buttarla a ridere...non mi sembrava tutto questo dramma...


Bè parlando di prede in un contesto in cui il sesso in teoria non c'entra niente non dico che gli hai dato del morto di fregna, ma poco ci manca.
In più, sempre parlando di prede, hai dato da intendere che ti sei sentita tale, quindi hai buttato tu (di nuovo) tutto sul sesso.
In un rapporto in cui il sesso non sarebbe dovuto entrare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però...sei una impiegata a tempo pieno dell'ufficio complicazione affari semplici!
> 
> Mi sembra molto stancante gestire in questo modo una amicizia.
> Virtuale o meno.
> ...


Che ti devo dire...sono una frana...non faccio mai la mossa giusta...chi mi conosce lo sa... evidentemente lui non l'aveva capito.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bè parlando di prede in un contesto in cui il sesso in teoria non c'entra niente non dico che gli hai dato del morto di fregna, ma poco ci manca.
> In più, sempre parlando di prede, hai dato da intendere che ti sei sentita tale, quindi hai buttato tu (di nuovo) tutto sul sesso.
> In un rapporto in cui il sesso non sarebbe dovuto entrare.


Ma che morto di fregna!!! Mai pensato una cosa simile, altrimenti non l'avrei proprio calcolato...non mi era andata giù questa cosa ed ho scritto sta roba perché mi giravano....troppo impulsiva? Sempre stata....sono così..


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché torno a ripetere che tra noi abbiamo sempre parlato senza filtri, nel momento che ho riscontrato una cosa detta da lui che non tornava ci sono rimasta male proprio perché non aveva senso mentire a me.


Ma ti ha mentito? Per lo meno lo ha confermato?


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi è capitato ieri una cosa che mi ha lasciato veramente tanto amaro in bocca...una persona che reputavo "amico" mi ha mentito solo per il gusto di mentire. Mi spiego: E' entrata nella mia vita questa persona, parliamo di tutto, non ci sono le solite dinamiche uomo-donna perché per questioni logistiche non potremmo essere nient'altro di quello che siamo adesso...io stessa ieri gli ho detto che sono contenta di averlo nella mia vita visto che è l'unico uomo con cui posso essere me stessa al 100% senza dover preoccuparmi di niente, quindi nessun giochino strano per mettersi in mostra o menate varie, solo il gusto di raccontarci a 360 gradi senza problemi...o almeno lo credevo.
> Ieri messaggiavamo come al solito e viene fuori una cosa per niente importante, una cosa che lui mi aveva raccontato diversa da come invece si è palesata, una cretinata che mi ha dato il sensore che comunque il suo istinto è quello di volermi fare sentire unica quando non lo sono ( ma questo ripeto per me era scontato visto il rapporto che c'è).
> Ora mi domando....ma veramente voi uomini non riuscite a trattare una donna semplicemente come essere umano e non come una "preda" anche quando è ovvio che non potrà mai succedere niente?


Ho riletto il tuo messaggio dopo l'ultimo commento di @Arcistufo ed effettivamente hai messo giù la cosa parecchio male... sicuramente in modo da non scatenare la risata che ti aspettavi.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma che morto di fregna!!! Mai pensato una cosa simile, altrimenti non l'avrei proprio calcolato...non mi era andata giù questa cosa ed ho scritto sta roba perché mi giravano....troppo impulsiva? Sempre stata....sono così..


Oh, t'ho detto la sensazione leggendo il post tuo!


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma ti ha mentito? Per lo meno lo ha confermato?


Mi aveva detto una cosa in un momento che lui pensava fosse vera...poi la situazione è cambiata, non me lo ha detto quindi quando mi è arrivata la versione diversa dalla sua non ho capito...ma era una cavolata immensa!!! Non pensare a cose enormi...era il fatto che non mi avesse detto la verità che mi ha impallata...


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono un fenomeno nel scegliere le mosse sbagliate...


Beh adesso non mortificarti più del dovuto.
Le cose gravi sono altre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi aveva detto una cosa in un momento che lui pensava fosse vera...poi la situazione è cambiata, non me lo ha detto quindi quando mi è arrivata la versione diversa dalla sua non ho capito...ma era una cavolata immensa!!! Non pensare a cose enormi...era il fatto che non mi avesse detto la verità che mi ha impallata...


Indipendentemente dalla cavolata. 
Tu gli hai chiesto come mai una volta ha detto una cosa, ed un'altra volta diverso. 
Cosa ha risposto


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Evidentemente per te le persone valgono un click


Assolutamente si e da sempre se trattasi, come per Ulisse, di conoscenze virtuali. Se non c’è fisicità, incontri, pelle, sorrisi, relego tutto ad un livello inferiore, da banco del supermercato insomma.
Qui ad esempio, le persone con cui ho voluto costruire qualcosa di più vero le ho incontrate e ci ho mangiato (o bevuto) assieme.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma e se si offende non si è amici


Ma no. Ci sono anche i permalosi.
Ognuno è a modo suo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dalla cavolata.
> Tu gli hai chiesto come mai una volta ha detto una cosa, ed un'altra volta diverso.
> Cosa ha risposto


Si...e mi ha risposto, la sua versione tornava, ho sbagliato io ed ho chiesto scusa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...e mi ha risposto, la sua versione tornava, ho sbagliato io ed ho chiesto scusa.


Sei San fumina? 
Perché partire in quarta incazzandosi, pare più un attacco di gelosia


----------



## Venice30 (3 Maggio 2022)

Pensa se era fosse stato il marito a 'mentirle', lo defenestrava.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma che morto di fregna!!! Mai pensato una cosa simile, altrimenti non l'avrei proprio calcolato...non mi era andata giù questa cosa ed ho scritto sta roba perché mi giravano....troppo impulsiva? Sempre stata....sono così..


Hai spiegato troppo poco, hai ragione. 
Tanto valeva spiegare tutto, perché le risposte saranno sempre viziate da qualche dettaglio che manca.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Difficile per me costruire un rapporto così profondo e di totale trasparenza con una persona solo tramite un forum.
> Non riesco a vedere un' amicizia vera, fatta di confidenze senza filtri, scevra di un contatto fisico.
> 
> Non avrei e non ho avuto problemi ad alimentarla se per qualche motivo molti km ci dovessero dividere.
> ...


Ten gio' i man dalla mobilia


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sei San fumina?
> Perché partire in quarta incazzandosi, pare più un attacco di gelosia


Si...sono fumina...ma non era un attacco di gelosia, te lo assicuro



Venice30 ha detto:


> Pensa se era fosse stato il marito a 'mentirle', lo defenestrava.


Quello poco ma sicuro



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Hai spiegato troppo poco, hai ragione.
> Tanto valeva spiegare tutto, perché le risposte saranno sempre viziate da qualche dettaglio che manca.


No, anzi,ho detto anche troppo, meglio fermarsi


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non c'era rapporto fisico..non ci poteva essere attrazione


Che c'entra. Magari gli piacevi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

Comunque lo confesso, sono io l'amico della maga che trasforma gli uomini in porci 
Con me non ci ha messo molto


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ten gio' i man dalla mobilia


Nn ho capito.
Hai usato il cell di Carola?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Ci sono anche i permalosi.
> Ognuno è a modo suo.


Ma cavoli loro se sono permalosi


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che c'entra. Magari gli piacevi.


No, mai pensato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No, mai pensato


Va beh ma adesso è ancora incazzato???
Cmq anche io ci metto mezzo secondo ad arrabbiarmi...tempo zero...
Ma poi mi passa altrettanto velocemente...
Chi mi conosce lo sa...


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Speriamo non sia poco malleabile come me il tipo.


Tu e la malleabilità siete due cose opposte.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va beh ma adesso è ancora incazzato???
> Cmq anche io ci metto mezzo secondo ad arrabbiarmi...tempo zero...
> Ma poi mi passa altrettanto velocemente...
> Chi mi conosce lo sa...


Mi ha detto che non vuole più avere a che fare con me...che ti devo dire...accetto la sua decisione.


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Ci sono anche i permalosi.
> Ognuno è a modo suo.


Di solito quelli li attraggo io.


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che non vuole più avere a che fare con me...che ti devo dire...accetto la sua decisione.


Addirittura?


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che non vuole più avere a che fare con me...che ti devo dire...accetto la sua decisione.


 vabbè dai cercava la scusa per scaricarti


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vabbè dai cercava la scusa per scaricarti


Mi sa di sì...


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che non vuole più avere a che fare con me...che ti devo dire...accetto la sua decisione.


Mi spiace.


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi sa di sì...


Età? 10 anni?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che non vuole più avere a che fare con me...che ti devo dire...accetto la sua decisione.


E non credo tu abbia troppe alternative...
Magari fra qualche gg a mente calma rielaborerà il tutto ...
Però bisogna vedere se è il tipo che lo fa...
Io mi incazzo veramente in un nano secondo...poi sbollita l incazzatura torno il solito tesorino...ma quando ho i 5 minuti sono da strangolamento immediato..


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Età? 10 anni?


Guarda lasciamo perdere...non ho più voglia neanche si parlarne...io la coscienza l'ho pulita, ho provato in ogni modo a recuperare, non ha funzionato, doveva andare così.


----------



## perplesso (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per me tra un uomo ed una donna può esserci una bella amicizia...e sinceramente mi fido più di un amico che non di un amante...questo mi porta a starci male se qualcosa mi fa mettere in dubbio quello che mi viene detto da una persona che appunto reputo"amico"
> Ho affrontato qui l'argomento anche perché per me non c'era niente da nascondere...era una cosa pulita e sinceramente non mi sembra di avere offeso la persona, al contrario ci sono passata male io, quindi la mia punizione per avere sbagliato me la sono presa.
> Penso che se tieni ad una persona vai oltre la litigata, ci sta e si passa oltre, anche perché non penso che ci sia qualcuno di perfetto ne qui né tantomeno nel mondo reale...fine della discussione.


a mio parere, siete rintronati entrambi


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...sono fumina...ma non era un attacco di gelosia, te lo assicuro
> 
> 
> Quello poco ma sicuro
> ...


Eh lo so, ma in queste situazioni, commentando si sta troppo nel generico. Quindi è abbastanza inutile. Tanto più se la questione si risolve da sola come mi è parso di capire. 
Comunque concordo con chi ha detto che sembrava più un attacco di gelosia.


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Età? 10 anni?


Anche meno secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi è capitato ieri una cosa che mi ha lasciato veramente tanto amaro in bocca...una persona che reputavo "amico" mi ha mentito solo per il gusto di mentire. Mi spiego: E' entrata nella mia vita questa persona, parliamo di tutto, non ci sono le solite dinamiche uomo-donna perché per questioni logistiche non potremmo essere nient'altro di quello che siamo adesso...io stessa ieri gli ho detto che sono contenta di averlo nella mia vita visto che è l'unico uomo con cui posso essere me stessa al 100% senza dover preoccuparmi di niente, quindi nessun giochino strano per mettersi in mostra o menate varie, solo il gusto di raccontarci a 360 gradi senza problemi...o almeno lo credevo.
> Ieri messaggiavamo come al solito e viene fuori una cosa per niente importante, una cosa che lui mi aveva raccontato diversa da come invece si è palesata, una cretinata che mi ha dato il sensore che comunque il suo istinto è quello di volermi fare sentire unica quando non lo sono ( ma questo ripeto per me era scontato visto il rapporto che c'è).
> Ora mi domando....ma veramente voi uomini non riuscite a trattare una donna semplicemente come essere umano e non come una "preda" anche quando è ovvio che non potrà mai succedere niente?


Non ci riusciamo..
Siamo fatti così..  
Te invece eri convinta di averne beccato uno bravo davero , eh?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cavoli loro se sono permalosi


Mi dispiace fare rimanere male per un principio di sincerità totale.
Anche perché magari poi sto male davvero.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ci riusciamo..
> Siamo fatti così..
> Te invece eri convinta di averne beccato uno bravo davero , eh?


Si saranno scambiati una foto e lui non ha capito più nulla.
Quindi mi sa che sta Circe è bona


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si saranno scambiati una foto e lui non ha capito più nulla.
> Quindi mi sa che sta Circe è bona


Eh mi sa anche a me.

Solo le brutte possono aspirare alla amicizia disinteressata con l'omo.

Il mondo è ingiusto.  E infame


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh mi sa anche a me.
> 
> Solo le brutte possono aspirare alla amicizia disinteressata con l'omo.
> 
> Il mondo è ingiusto.  E infame


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh mi sa anche a me.
> Solo le brutte possono aspirare alla amicizia disinteressata con l'omo.
> Il mondo è ingiusto.  E infame


Per essere bona è bona….


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per essere bona è bona….


Eh lo so bene..
non per conoscenza diretta,  ma un amico comune mi ha girato qualche foto


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire...sono una frana...non faccio mai la mossa giusta...chi mi conosce lo sa... evidentemente lui non l'aveva capito.


Se mi permetti di esser molto diretta...

Questa risposta, fra il frana e il non faccio mai la mossa giusta e il lui non ha capito, ha l'aria di paraculata, che onestamente se mi fosse data come risposta mi farebbe partire il delitto.  

Tutta questa questione, è interessante per il semplice motivo che forma e sostanza vanno a coincidere.
Al netto del contenuto.

Hai scelto le vie traverse per comunicare.

Io, per esempio, non lo tollero. Ed elimino all'istante. (se la persona non mi serve per altro, penso al lavoro o cose simili, sia chiaro)
Senza neanche comunicare l'eliminazione.

Quella persona per me diventa inaffidabile.
E ogni parola pesa troppo per spenderne anche soltanto la metà.

Evidentemente non VI siete capiti.

Non riesco proprio a capire quale possa esser il significato del non parlare in modo trasparente e diretto con la persona interessata.
Se considero la buona fede.

Se elimino la buona fede dall'equazione, allora di motivi ne trovo fin troppi.


----------



## Etta (3 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh mi sa anche a me.
> 
> *Solo le brutte possono aspirare alla amicizia disinteressata con l'omo.*
> 
> Il mondo è ingiusto.  E infame


E chi l’ha detto?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh mi sa anche a me.
> 
> Solo le brutte possono aspirare alla amicizia disinteressata con l'omo.
> 
> Il mondo è ingiusto.  E infame


“Generalmente vogliono farsi anche le brutte” cit.


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Generalmente vogliono farsi anche le brutte” cit.


Infatti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Generalmente vogliono farsi anche le brutte” cit.


Naaaaa


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so bene..
> non per conoscenza diretta,  ma un amico comune mi ha girato qualche foto


eh immagino…ma cartacee le foto o sull’aifon?


----------



## Koala (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi sa di sì...


Gliel’hai servita su un piatto d’argento mi sa


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Nn ho capito.
> Hai usato il cell di Carola?


No, non vuoi che ti tocchino, e in gergo si dice tieni giù le mani dalla mobilia.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Infatti


Si pensa che essendo brutte, siano quindi brave.
Solo che con le brutte, essendo molto ambite c’è ancora più concorrenza che con le belle spesso reputate inarrivabili.
Anni fa, quando ero giovane bello magro e ricco, stavo con una che faceva la modella per le taglie forti.
Una gnocca spaziale, ma non è che aveva tutti sti spasimanti perché la reputavano inarrivabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che c'entra. Magari gli piacevi.


Se così fosse s non si sarebbe allontanato per una stupidata.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No, non vuoi che ti tocchino, e in gergo si dice tieni giù le mani dalla mobilia.


ahhhh.
ora ho capito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ahhhh.
> ora ho capito.


Bene, quando vuoi ti di qualche lezione


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se mi permetti di esser molto diretta...
> 
> Questa risposta, fra il frana e il non faccio mai la mossa giusta e il lui non ha capito, ha l'aria di paraculata, che onestamente se mi fosse data come risposta mi farebbe partire il delitto.
> 
> ...


Guarda la cosa è andata così....ieri abbiamo parlato di questa cosa, li per lì non mi era neppure venuto in mente che l'ultima sua versione fosse stata diversa da quella che mi aveva riferito...ieri sera ripensandoci mi è tornata a mente la cosa...stamani stavo per scrivergli quando mi è venuta la malsana idea di creare la discussionea proprio perché era una cavolata immensa!!!...ho fatto semplicemente il collegamemto tra il fatto che lui mi avesse mentito senza motivo visto la natura della nostra relazione e il comportamento che in genere tengono gli uomini con le donne...il non essere mai veramente sinceri anche solo per evitare casini o per fare sentire importanti le donne oggetto dei loro desideri...le due cose vanno quindi divise...da una parte la cosa con lui che a quanto pare era stata da me male interpretata, per me una volta risolta finiva li...dall'altra la discussione aperta con gli utenti per parlare di questa propensione degli uomini a scansare i casini con le donne...tutto qui, niente malizia, niente malafede...il mio pensiero è stato questo.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Bene, quando vuoi ti di qualche lezione


bene
sempre pronto e curioso quando c'è da imparare cose nuove.


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si pensa che essendo brutte, siano quindi brave.
> Solo che con le brutte, essendo molto ambite c’è ancora più concorrenza che con le belle spesso reputate inarrivabili.
> Anni fa, quando ero giovane bello magro e ricco, stavo con una che faceva la modella per le taglie forti.
> Una gnocca spaziale, ma non è che aveva tutti sti spasimanti perché la reputavano inarrivabile.


Quindi scopano più le brutte… ecco…


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi scopano più le brutte… ecco…


Io ho solo raccontato la mia esperienza.
Poi come dice la Bruny, un caso non fa statistica.


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ho solo raccontato la mia esperienza.
> Poi come dice la Bruny, un caso non fa statistica.


Concordo, quelle che scopano parecchio sono quelle che la danno senza farsi problemi


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Concordo, quelle che scopano parecchio sono quelle che la danno senza farsi problemi


Consapevoli non sia una concessione di qualcosa ma semplicemente un po’ di piacere che ci si prende.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi è capitato ieri una cosa che mi ha lasciato veramente tanto amaro in bocca..*.una persona che reputavo "amico" mi ha mentito solo per il gusto di mentire.* Mi spiego: E' entrata nella mia vita questa persona, parliamo di tutto, non ci sono le solite dinamiche uomo-donna perché per questioni logistiche non potremmo essere nient'altro di quello che siamo adesso...io stessa ieri gli ho detto che sono contenta di averlo nella mia vita visto che è l'unico uomo con cui posso essere me stessa al 100% senza dover preoccuparmi di niente, quindi nessun giochino strano per mettersi in mostra o menate varie, solo il gusto di raccontarci a 360 gradi senza problemi...o almeno lo credevo.
> Ieri messaggiavamo come al solito e viene fuori una cosa per niente importante, una cosa che lui mi aveva raccontato diversa da come invece si è palesata, una cretinata che mi ha dato il sensore che comunque il suo istinto è quello di volermi fare sentire unica quando non lo sono ( ma questo ripeto per me era scontato visto il rapporto che c'è).
> Ora mi domando....ma veramente voi uomini non riuscite a trattare una donna semplicemente come essere umano e non come una "preda" anche quando è ovvio che non potrà mai succedere niente?






CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda la cosa è andata così....ieri abbiamo parlato di questa cosa, li per lì non mi era neppure venuto in mente che l'ultima sua versione fosse stata diversa da quella che mi aveva riferito...ieri sera ripensandoci mi è tornata a mente la cosa...stamani stavo per scrivergli quando mi è venuta la malsana idea di creare la discussionea proprio perché era una cavolata immensa!!!...ho fatto semplicemente il collegamemto tra il fatto che lui mi avesse mentito senza motivo visto la natura della nostra relazione e il comportamento che in genere tengono gli uomini con le donne...il non essere mai veramente sinceri anche solo per evitare casini o per fare sentire importanti le donne oggetto dei loro desideri...le due cose vanno quindi divise...da una parte la cosa con lui che a quanto pare era stata da me male interpretata, per me una volta risolta finiva li...dall'altra la discussione aperta con gli utenti per parlare di questa propensione degli uomini a scansare i casini con le donne...tutto qui, niente malizia, niente malafede...il mio pensiero è stato questo.


Grazie per la spiegazione   

Però....continuo a permettermi di esser diretta, nel caso non ti piaccia dimmelo e la smetto

...il tuo post di apertura è un post di 10 righe, nella prima riga esordisci con il grassetto, e prosegui per altre 7 righe con supposizioni non verificate sapendo benissimo che la persona in questione avrebbe letto. 
E sapendo altrettanto bene di non averne neanche accennato con la persona interessata. 

Nelle ultime due righe la butti sul generale. 



Continuo a parlarti di me. 

Non mi sarei offesa, semplicemente avrei istantaneamente deciso che non aveva più senso parlare con te. 
Senza rancore eh. Niente rabbia. Avresti smesso di esser interessante. 


La questione è non aver parlato direttamente a me chiedendo a me, verificando invece di presupporre.

Io non tollero chi non mi parla in modo diretto e chiaro.

Per me il punto sarebbe stato semplicemente questo. 

Mi parli in modo diretto e chiaro (anche incazzandoti, non c'è problema.)? 
Ci capiamo e ti guadagni la mia fiducia. 

Scegli di non parlare in modo chiaro e usare le traverse?
Per me sei un morto che cammina.

Non importa neanche il contenuto.

Semplicemente se parli per vie traverse, parli per vie traverse. 
Ergo non sei una persona che io ritengo affidabile e le persone non affidabili secondo i miei standard io le elimino senza rimpianto. 
E senza rancore. 
Sono fuori. 
Sono pesi inutili che mi impicciano. 
Quindi faccio posto per quel che sarà. 

Perdo anche interesse a chiarire. Non c'è niente da chiarire. 

Hai parlato chiaro? Sì, ok.
Hai parlato chiaro? No? saluti. 

Non ci devo neanche pensare.  

Sull'altra questione io non ci entro neanche. 
A me fotte un cazzo se sei maschio o femmina, se mi vuoi scopare oppure no.
Se sei affidabile nei fatti ti tengo.
Se non sei affidabile nei fatti, salut. 

Per me è molto semplice. 

Il sesso non è un problema. 
Se mi piaci te lo dico e se sei d'accordo ti scopo. 
Se non mi piaci te lo dico e non ti scopo. 

Non ho mai avuto la percezione di esser trattata come preda...o sono pari in grado, o non sei tu pari in grado. 
fine dei giochi e delle discussioni.

In ogni caso, per come hai messo il tuo post, il centro non era la questione del rapporto maschi femmine in generale, ma di te e l'amico in particolare. Il generale in fondo scarnificato in due righe sa tanto di stampella.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si pensa che essendo brutte, siano quindi brave.
> Solo che con le brutte, *essendo molto ambite* c’è ancora più concorrenza che con le belle spesso reputate inarrivabili.
> Anni fa, quando ero giovane bello magro e ricco, stavo con una che faceva la modella per le taglie forti.
> Una gnocca spaziale, ma non è che aveva tutti sti spasimanti perché la reputavano inarrivabile.


Ma che cazzata


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma che cazzata


In generale posso comprendere che per te sia una cazzata, ma ho diverse conoscenze di persone oggettivamente non risponde di a canoni di bellezza, per così dire, che come dice una mia collaboratrice, trombano abbbestia.
Poi bisogna anche vedere chi le tromba, ma questa è un’altra storia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie per la spiegazione
> 
> Però....continuo a permettermi di esser diretta, nel caso non ti piaccia dimmelo e la smetto
> 
> ...


Non so dirti perché ho fatto così....non avrei mai pensato che si arrabbiasse così tanto, lui la pensa come te, io no....era un modo più soft per affrontare l'argomento, almeno pensavo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so dirti perché ho fatto così....non avrei mai pensato che si arrabbiasse così tanto, lui la pensa come te, io no....era un modo più soft per affrontare l'argomento, almeno pensavo.


Ma lo affrontavi con altri e non con lui. Hai premesso che avevate un forte legame. Be visti io gesto che hai fatto mi viene da pensare che non fosse così forte


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Mi permetto di sottolineare questa parte perchè un pò mi ha fatto sorridere. Da un punto di vista esterno, potrebbe sembrare che aprire un thread per, in parte, chiarirsi le idee su un fatto privato accaduto fra di voi, e non affrontato direttamente con trasparenza, sia proprio un modo per scansare i casini...con lui. Non dico che lo sia stato, ma lo è sembrato.
> 
> Scegliendo questa strada hai arbitrariamente scelto di togliergli la possibilità di spiegarsi, e portato direttamente la discussione al pubblico giudizio. Viverlo da parte sua non deve essere stato bello.


A questo punto non mi interessa più.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma lo affrontavi con altri e non con lui. Hai premesso che avevate un forte legame. Be visti io gesto che hai fatto mi viene da pensare che non fosse così forte


Infatti mi sono sbagliata, non c'era niente di bello tra noi, l'ho capito tardi ma l'ho capito.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Infatti mi sono sbagliata, non c'era niente di bello tra noi, l'ho capito tardi ma l'ho capito.


se avessi un rapporto importante qui dentro e lui si comportasse come te penserei di Essermi sbagliata sull’importanza del mio rapporto


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so dirti perché ho fatto così....non avrei mai pensato che si arrabbiasse così tanto, lui la pensa come te, io no....era un modo più soft per affrontare l'argomento, almeno pensavo.


come fa ad esser un affrontare soft con me un non affrontare con me??? 

Un argomento con me lo affronti, soft o meno poco conta, se parli con me. 

Se non parli con me, non lo stai affrontando con me. 

Forse potrebbe esserti utile provare a capire perchè non ti è venuto spontaneo andar direttamente dalla persona.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> se avessi un rapporto importante qui dentro e lui si comportasse come te penserei di Essermi sbagliata sull’importanza del mio rapporto


Si è sbagliato infatti ..a me di lui non è mai fregato niente...contenta?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In generale posso comprendere che per te sia una cazzata, ma ho diverse conoscenze di persone oggettivamente non risponde di a canoni di bellezza, per così dire, che come dice una mia collaboratrice, trombano abbbestia.
> *Poi bisogna anche vedere chi le tromba,* ma questa è un’altra storia.


Ecco, appunto.  Le donne,  se vogliono,  trombano tutte. Pure a 90 anni. Perché ci sarà sempre un maschio disperato che le cerca.
Disperato però.
Ma che ci sia competizione intorno a loro... ti prego...


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> come fa ad esser un affrontare soft con me un non affrontare con me???
> 
> Un argomento con me lo affronti, soft o meno poco conta, se parli con me.
> 
> ...


Perché la persona s'incazza subito!!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so dirti perché ho fatto così....non avrei mai pensato che si arrabbiasse così tanto, lui la pensa come te, io no....era un modo più soft per affrontare l'argomento, almeno pensavo.


Soft?
Soft la affronti con la persona, non con il pubblico. Con il pubblico praticamente fai passare che non solo tu puoi dire magari del negativo di lui, ma ne sei così convinta che pensi che tutti ti diano ragione e di conseguenza anche gli altri possano pensare male.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché la persona s'incazza subito!!!!


Quindi invece che affrontare con la persona il fatto che non ti piace che si incazzi al volo, prendi la traversa della traversa???

La butto un po' a ridere...sei davvero una impiegata all'ufficio complicazioni affari semplici!!


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

Aggiungo: per depotenziare l'incazzatura (che spesso non è incazzatura anche se lo sembra...ma vabbè, questo è un altro discorso) basta anticiparla.

"so che quello che ti sto per dire ti potrebbe fare incazzare, non è mia intenzione farti incazzare, ma ti desidero dirti questo perchè tengo alla nostra relazione etc etc".


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si è sbagliato infatti ..a me di lui non è mai fregato niente...contenta?


Non ho detto questo 
Tu hai detto che per la reazione che ha avuto lui vuol dire che lui non teneva a te 
Lui può dire la stessa cosa e io lo avrei pensato 
Se abbiamo un rapporto importante mi aspetto che tu non abbia alcun problema a parlarmi di tutto e eventualmente scontrarti con me se qualcosa non ti sta bene 
Che non vuol dire che sia così. Verrebbe la pena che vi parlaste e non escludo che lui passata la rabbia possa tornare. Poi starà a te decidere il da farsi


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi invece che affrontare con la persona il fatto che non ti piace che si incazzi al volo, prendi la traversa della traversa???
> 
> La butto un po' a ridere...sei davvero una impiegata all'ufficio complicazioni affari semplici!!


Da stamani che cerco di spiegare che la cosa era molto più semplice di quello che credete...nessuno mi crede e che ci devo fare???


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Aggiungo: per depotenziare l'incazzatura (che spesso non è incazzatura anche se lo sembra...ma vabbè, questo è un altro discorso) basta anticiparla.
> 
> "so che quello che ti sto per dire ti potrebbe fare incazzare, non è mia intenzione farti incazzare, ma ti desidero dirti questo perchè tengo alla nostra relazione etc etc".


Conoscendolo non sarebbe arrivato manco alla terza parola...


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> se avessi un rapporto importante qui dentro e lui si comportasse come te penserei di Essermi sbagliata sull’importanza del mio rapporto


ma una persona non può sbagliare?

Francamente qui si perdonano tradimenti e quasi le peggio meschinità, ma si tronca un rapporto per uno sbaglio di “gestione”?

Lo trovo esagerato.


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Da stamani che cerco di spiegare che la cosa era molto più semplice di quello che credete...nessuno mi crede e che ci devo fare???


Cosa c'entra il crederti???

Di sicuro il fulcro non è esser creduta o meno. 

Hai ragione quando dici che la questione è semplice. 
Hai parlato con altri invece che col diretto interessato.

Questo il fulcro.

A chi va bene a chi no. 

Hai trovato a chi no.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo
> Tu hai detto che per la reazione che ha avuto lui vuol dire che lui non teneva a te
> Lui può dire la stessa cosa e io lo avrei pensato
> Se abbiamo un rapporto importante mi aspetto che tu non abbia alcun problema a parlarmi di tutto e eventualmente scontrarti con me se qualcosa non ti sta bene
> Che non vuol dire che sia così. Verrebbe la pena che vi parlaste e non escludo che lui passata la rabbia possa tornare. Poi starà a te decidere il da farsi


Mi sarebbe piaciuto un sacco scontrarmi con lui, ma lui è un imprenditore edile...costruisce muri che sono una meraviglia!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il crederti???
> 
> Di sicuro il fulcro non è esser creduta o meno.
> 
> ...


Infatti...punto!!!


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Conoscendolo non sarebbe arrivato manco alla terza parola...


E allora la domanda mi sorge spontanea....


se questo è uno che si incazza e non lascia parlare...come ci parlavi?
Ci parlavi solo facendo in modo che non si incazzasse?
Quindi modificando il tuo modo di porti, di esporti, etc etc per non farlo incazzare?


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Infatti...punto!!!


Guarda che sei tu che hai proposto la questione in pubblica.

Ovviamente, avendola proposta, puoi troncarla.
Per quanto riguarda te, ossia smettendo la tua partecipazione.

Non per quanto riguarda invece tutti gli altri che hai coinvolto che possono serenamente andare avanti a parlarne.
E anche a confrontarsi usandola come esempio.

E' uno degli effetti dell'esporre in pubblico contenuti.  

Altrettanto ovviamente leggo il tuo "punto!!!!" come un "basta rompere i coglioni a me!!!!"   
(e non riesco a trattenere un sorriso, onestamente)


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E allora la domanda mi sorge spontanea....
> 
> 
> se questo è uno che si incazza e non lascia parlare...come ci parlavi?
> ...


No, mai modificato il mio modo di pormi, so però cosa non gli piace e stamani non avevo voglia di litigare...pensa te se ne avevo...


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No, mai modificato il mio modo di pormi, so però cosa non gli piace e stamani non avevo voglia di litigare...pensa te se ne avevo...


Non capisco...prima hai scritto punto!!!! e l'ho inteso, come ti ho scritto, come un "basta rompere i coglioni a me!!"

Questo post invece prosegue e sembra chiedere ulteriori risposte...che faccio? (sono seria e non ironica.)


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu che hai proposto la questione in pubblica.
> 
> Ovviamente, avendola proposta, puoi troncarla.
> Per quanto riguarda te, ossia smettendo la tua partecipazione.
> ...


Il punto era riferito al mio rapporto con lui...non alla discussione...certo che potete continuare a parlare ..io vado a nanna che la giornata è stata pesantuccia...buon proseguimento


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Il punto era riferito al mio rapporto con lui...non alla discussione...certo che potete continuare a parlare ..io vado a nanna che la giornata è stata pesantuccia...buon proseguimento


Ah ecco, non avevo capito!

Grazie!!

Buona notte a te!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma una persona non può sbagliare?
> 
> Francamente qui si perdonano tradimenti e quasi le peggio meschinità, ma si tronca un rapporto per uno sbaglio di “gestione”?
> 
> Lo trovo esagerato.


Ma certo che può 
Infatti aspetterei che a lui passi la rabbia e magari riescono a chiarirsi 
Se poi lui è un po’ psicopatico non saprei


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto un sacco scontrarmi con lui, ma lui è un imprenditore edile...costruisce muri che sono una meraviglia!!!


Però non ci hai provato prima di scrivere qui 
Come fai ad avere un rapporto di confidenza con uno che costruisce muri? Non è un controsenso


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Io non ho capito una cosa: era una stronzata, si era pure chiarita, ma portandola qui il tizio si è incazzato.
Ma hai evitato di affrontarlo perché altrimenti si sarebbe incazzato.
A parte che uno come si incazza si scazza, ma che tipo di rapporto è quello dove devi camminare sulle uova con la paura di dire o fare qualcosa di sbagliato altrimenti reagisce male?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non ho capito una cosa: era una stronzata, si era pure chiarita, ma portandola qui il tizio si è incazzato.
> Ma hai evitato di affrontarlo perché altrimenti si sarebbe incazzato.
> A parte che uno come si incazza si scazza, ma che tipo di rapporto è quello dove devi camminare sulle uova con la paura di dire o fare qualcosa di sbagliato altrimenti reagisce male?


Ecco è quello che intendo io
Un rapporto basato sulle confidenze dove però non c’è dialogo ..mah


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco è quello che intendo io
> Un rapporto basato sulle confidenze dove però non c’è dialogo ..mah


No, non hai capito.
Non c’è dialogo…  in un certo modo.

Secondo me se gli parli”a modino“, garbatamente, educatamente e senza nessunissimo sottointeso polemico, allora lui dialoga.

Deve essere una persona molto insicura.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> No, non hai capito.
> Non c’è dialogo…  in un certo modo.
> 
> Secondo me se gli parli”a modino“, garbatamente, educatamente e senza nessunissimo sottointeso polemico, allora lui dialoga.
> ...


E va be che palle peró
Se devo trattenermi o misurare le parole anche no eh


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Da stamani che cerco di spiegare che la cosa era molto più semplice di quello che credete...nessuno mi crede e che ci devo fare???


Difficile credere che per una cosa molto semplice te la sia presa al punto di incazzarti e provocare uno scontro. 
 È la tua incazzatura che a questo punto è fuori misura, avresti dovuto solo chiedere pacatamente. Sei stata troppo invasiva per essere solo un'amica


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi scopano più le brutte… ecco…


Forse da un lato sì perché si accontentano pensando: “Ne approfitto ‘ndo cojo cojo. Quando mi ricapita?”.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto.  Le donne,  se vogliono,  trombano tutte. Pure a 90 anni. Perché ci sarà sempre un maschio disperato che le cerca.
> Disperato però.
> Ma che ci sia competizione intorno a loro... ti prego...


Magari tra disperati si ritrovano.


----------



## Vera (4 Maggio 2022)

Scopano più le brutte, meno le belle. Ma che cazzo di discorsi fate?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Scopano più le brutte, meno le belle. Ma che cazzo di discorsi fate?


oh se valgono le statistiche dei colti del forum, valgono anche quelle lette su Confidenze. 
poi come dice sempre qualcun altro, un caso non fa statistica.
solo che un caso di qui, un caso di la, fanno tanti casi.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Forse da un lato sì perché si accontentano pensando: “Ne approfitto ‘ndo cojo cojo. Quando mi ricapita?”.


Io ragiono così da sempre.
Avendo avuto la sfiga di nascere brutto, ho fatto di necessità virtù.
Sempre detto io che ci sono delle grandi ingiustizie.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non ho capito una cosa: era una stronzata, si era pure chiarita, ma portandola qui il tizio si è incazzato.
> Ma hai evitato di affrontarlo perché altrimenti si sarebbe incazzato.
> A parte che uno come si incazza si scazza, ma che tipo di rapporto è quello dove devi camminare sulle uova con la paura di dire o fare qualcosa di sbagliato altrimenti reagisce male?


Standing ovation! 
Per questo che dicevo che sicuramente @CIRCE74 avrebbe fatto bene a evitare di portare la discussione qui, con queste modalità, peraltro cercando di "attenuarla" e "mascherarla" (renderla più "accettabile"? ) in pubblica. Tuttavia uno, come si incazza, pure si scazza (non è che sia mica successo nulla di grave, eh), se tiene alla persona che gli sta in relazione. Comunque  con il timore (fondato o non fondato che sia) di dire i propri dubbi perché l'altro "si offende", non si va da nessuna parte comunque, a prescindere da chi "ha torto" e da che "ha ragione", meno che meno laddove l'utilità è data dal potersi esprimere in libertà con l'altra parte.... si diventa invero solo sfogatoi e "contenitori" di roba altrui, pure a prescindere da chi abbia dato corso alla dinamica e..... non ne vale la pena


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A parte che uno come si incazza si scazza, ma che tipo di rapporto è quello dove devi camminare sulle uova con la paura di dire o fare qualcosa di sbagliato altrimenti reagisce male?


Però a questo punto dovrebbe intervenire lui per chiarirlo, se fosse una persona seria

Anche perché dalla descrizione sembra un soggettone che se gli dici una parolina storta fa un casino della Madonna... e che palle oh

Che venga, si presenti ammodino, e spieghi il suo punto di vista


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto.  Le donne,  se vogliono,  trombano tutte. Pure a 90 anni. Perché ci sarà sempre un maschio disperato che le cerca.
> Disperato però.
> Ma che ci sia competizione intorno a loro... ti prego...


Me lo spieghi sto discorso?   
Perché sono straconvinta del fatto che sia un discorso che non condividi nemmeno tu. Chi è che scopa.... "per disperazione"? 
Scopi, se davanti a te hai una persona che almeno un pò ti piace. Sulla "disperazione", e sui gusti, abbiamo fatto un discorso tempo fa anche in un 3D di @danny : in cui era emerso che (per fortuna!) i gusti sono vari. Comunque se la metti su un fatto "prestazionale" davvero è facile cadere in ste robe. Ti porto un esempio: tempo fa un sessantenne (oggi 62/63enne) mi si era "proposto" specificandomi che aveva sì quella età, ma che "era a posto come un cinquantenne", a livello di prestanza fisica e ovviamente (lasciandolo bene sottinteso) non solo. Per me i criteri per i quali provo attrazione per una persona sono i più disparati: eppure ci credi che non appena mi mise le cose sotto un piano prestazionale (tra l'altro facendosi lui oggetto), la prima cosa che gli notai furono le rughe attorno al collo? E lo trovai.... vecchio. Bon basta, puff  : interesse (che poteva esserci, nel senso che la predisposizione alla conoscenza ce l'avevo) completamente svanito , da quel momento - a pensarlo sotto il lato sessuale - riuscivo a vedere le sue rughe attorno al collo, e quelle soltanto.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Standing ovation!
> Per questo che dicevo che sicuramente @CIRCE74 avrebbe fatto bene a evitare di portare la discussione qui, con queste modalità, peraltro cercando di "attenuarla" e "mascherarla" (renderla più "accettabile"? ) in pubblica. Tuttavia uno, come si incazza, pure si scazza (non è che sia mica successo nulla di grave, eh), se tiene alla persona che gli sta in relazione. Comunque  con il timore (fondato o non fondato che sia) di dire i propri dubbi perché l'altro "si offende", non si va da nessuna parte comunque, a prescindere da chi "ha torto" e da che "ha ragione", meno che meno laddove l'utilità è data dal potersi esprimere in libertà con l'altra parte.... si diventa invero solo sfogatoi e "contenitori" di roba altrui, pure a prescindere da chi abbia dato corso alla dinamica e..... non ne vale la pena


Ma vogliamo dire che forse, e dico forse, non era tutto sto granché il rapporto?
Nel senso, uno che si incazza a tal punto da chiudere o non rispondere più non è che ha colto la palla al balzo per mettere un punto?
Faccio un po' fatica a credere che per una sciocchezza si arrivi a tanto, da una parte per l'esagerazione della reazione, dall'altra per il manifesto sputtanamento di un qualcosa che si è definito per l'appunto sciocchezza.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Io mi sono fatto un'idea del tipo _BDSM all'amatriciana._
Sai quelle storie tristissime di gente che non scopa mai e decide a un certo punto di provare le gioie della dominazione virtuale. Solo che in tanti anni di Forum ho visto tante aspiranti sottomesse che generalmente sono femmine con un blando giramento di coglioni, ma dall'altra parte (e sta lì il divertimento) invece ci sono dei master della domenica, generalmente maschi poveri di soldi, cazzo e / o cervello, tutti compíti e compresi nel loro ruolo, che hanno regolarmente:

Un pessimo carattere.
Per millemila motivi devono rimanere sul virtuale e non possono andare sul piano della vita reale.
Si offendono a mina appena gli dici la cosa più normale del mondo.
Chiudono le comunicazioni appena qualunque cosa gli riguardi finisce in pubblica.
Poi magari sono io che esagero quando gioco a indovina chi, per carità, ma l'impressione è quella.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché la persona s'incazza subito!!!!


Appunto. Un cojone fatto e finito.
Madonna quanto sei insicura.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ragiono così da sempre.
> Avendo avuto la sfiga di nascere brutto, ho fatto di necessità virtù.
> Sempre detto io che ci sono delle grandi ingiustizie.


Orsù non disperarti dai.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Orsù non disperarti dai.


Un giorno avrò anch’io la mia Angelina Jolie! 
O forse l’ho gia?
Boh non me lo ricordo più…qua pure la memoria comincia a fare cilEtta.

Etta oggi ho un problema serio che voi diversamente vecchi non potete capire per noi diversamente giovini:

ho dimenticato in giro gli occhiali da vicino.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Scopano più le brutte, meno le belle. Ma che cazzo di discorsi fate?


Scopano più le disponibili. E quelle che crescono. Statev'accuort'

_Elisa è una delle tante sfigate nate belle, che quindi non hanno mai sentito il bisogno di migliorarsi e hanno messo la passera sottovetro in attesa di Johnny Depp con il fisico di Vin Diesel e i miliardi di uno sceicco arabo. Naturalmente il piano non ha funzionato, e a trentacinque anni sono così disperate da ciucciare le palle a qualunque cialtrone sappia rivendere frasi di Fabio Volo in un ristorante di media statura. Luca è uno di questi. Elisa, a oggi segretaria part time, è convinta di essere la donna di un giovane e affermato professionista che presto la sposerà. Purtroppo la vita, mentre perdi tempo a progettare il tuo futuro, tende a schiaffeggiarti con le tue stesse tette flaccide prima di lanciarti contro la vecchiaia per poi farti precipitare in un mare di merda











						La resa dei conti | Bagni Proeliator
					






					bagniproeliator.it
				



_


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un giorno avrò anch’io la mia Angelina Jolie!
> O forse l’ho gia?
> Boh non me lo ricordo più…qua pure la memoria comincia a fare cilEtta.
> 
> ...


Come fai a dimenticare in giro gli occhiali?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Me lo spieghi sto discorso?
> Perché sono straconvinta del fatto che sia un discorso che non condividi nemmeno tu. Chi è che scopa.... "per disperazione"?
> Scopi, se davanti a te hai una persona che almeno un pò ti piace. Sulla "disperazione", e sui gusti, abbiamo fatto un discorso tempo fa anche in un 3D di @danny : in cui era emerso che (per fortuna!) i gusti sono vari. Comunque se la metti su un fatto "prestazionale" davvero è facile cadere in ste robe. Ti porto un esempio: tempo fa un sessantenne (oggi 62/63enne) mi si era "proposto" specificandomi che aveva sì quella età, ma che "era a posto come un cinquantenne", a livello di prestanza fisica e ovviamente (lasciandolo bene sottinteso) non solo. Per me i criteri per i quali provo attrazione per una persona sono i più disparati: eppure ci credi che non appena mi mise le cose sotto un piano prestazionale (tra l'altro facendosi lui oggetto), la prima cosa che gli notai furono le rughe attorno al collo? E lo trovai.... vecchio. Bon basta, puff  : interesse (che poteva esserci, nel senso che la predisposizione alla conoscenza ce l'avevo) completamente svanito , da quel momento - a pensarlo sotto il lato sessuale - riuscivo a vedere le sue rughe attorno al collo, e quelle soltanto.


Si parla di uomini, con le loro dinamiche terra terra e tu mi porti l'esempio di una donna, in più cervellotica come te?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come fai a dimenticare in giro gli occhiali?


Quelli da vicino, che metto Solo quando leggo da vicino…o scrivo o cerco il pisellino.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quelli da vicino, che metto Solo quando leggo da vicino…o scrivo o cerco il pisellino.


Ah ok. No io invece da lontano a volte non riesco a mettere a fuoco. Da vicino sì.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si parla di uomini, con le loro dinamiche terra terra e tu mi porti l'esempio di una donna, in più cervellotica come te?


Ma guarda che ti ho appena detto che ho visto le rughe e ho girato i tacchi! 
Non lo so, se dobbiamo ridurre tutto a un discorso prestazionale (a parte che difficilmente accetterei anche se fosse un bellissimo), allora a quel punto l'occhio vuole la sua parte tanto per voi, quanto per noi   . Il fattore estetico, per me, non è il predominante. Ma se uno mi si presenta con quel biglietto da visita, e lo scopo è quello di scoparmi, alla fine un occhio all'aspetto ce lo butto anch'io eh, e poi risulto anche molto critica


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah ok. No io invece da lontano a volte non riesco a mettere a fuoco. Da vicino sì.


Tranquilla tra qualche anno ti serviranno anche da vicino ...
Io mi devo convincere ad andare a fare una visita oculistica... effettivamente sto peggiorando....
Con l età...la vista cala...purtroppo ..


----------



## alberto15 (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come fai a dimenticare in giro gli occhiali?


semplice, perche' generalmente li tieni in tasca e li usi solo per leggere.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ti ho appena detto che ho visto le rughe e ho girato i tacchi!
> Non lo so, se dobbiamo ridurre tutto a un discorso prestazionale (a parte che difficilmente accetterei anche se fosse un bellissimo), allora a quel punto l'occhio vuole la sua parte tanto per voi, quanto per noi   . Il fattore estetico, per me, non è il predominante. Ma se uno mi si presenta con quel biglietto da visita, e lo scopo è quello di scoparmi, alla fine un occhio all'aspetto ce lo butto anch'io eh, e poi risulto anche molto critica


Cazz @Foglia....
Sta cosa delle rughe
Adesso oltre alle scarpe e ai denti... guarderò le rughe del collo


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> semplice, perche' generalmente li tieni in tasca e li usi solo per leggere.


Ecco uno che mi capisce.
Vado giù dal China a comprarne un paio a 3.99, perché qua è dura.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> semplice, perche' generalmente li tieni in tasca e li usi solo per leggere.


E chi non ha le tasche
Li dovrò tenere al collo con la catenella?


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz @Foglia....
> Sta cosa delle rughe
> Adesso oltre alle scarpe e ai denti... guarderò le rughe del collo


Io generalmente non le guardo. O meglio, le posso guardare, come posso guardare altre non rispondenze rispetto ai miei canoni estetici. Ma se la persona poi mi piace per altro, non è quella la scriminante che mi fa dire che una persona mi piace o no.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ti ho appena detto che ho visto le rughe e ho girato i tacchi!
> Non lo so, se dobbiamo ridurre tutto a un discorso prestazionale (a parte che difficilmente accetterei anche se fosse un bellissimo), allora a quel punto l'occhio vuole la sua parte tanto per voi, quanto per noi   . Il fattore estetico, per me, non è il predominante. Ma se uno mi si presenta con quel biglietto da visita, e lo scopo è quello di scoparmi, alla fine un occhio all'aspetto ce lo butto anch'io eh, e poi risulto anche molto critica


Allora sei di coccio. Il fattore estetico non è predominante per le donne. 
Per gli uomini si.
Le rughe impresse è proprio da donna che guarda o particolari del quadro prima ancora che il quadro nella sua interezza.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco uno che mi capisce.
> Vado giù dal China a comprarne un paio a 3.99, perché qua è dura.


Io ne ho un paio in borsa, un paio in ufficio e almeno quattro o cinque paia sparsi per la casa. Impossibile vivere senza


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ne ho un paio in borsa, un paio in ufficio e almeno quattro o cinque paia sparsi per la casa. Impossibile vivere senza


Si, credo che farò così pure io, come con le mascherine. 
Sono andato nel panico prima…ora ho risolto ne ho uno splendido paio nerazzurri. Ho speso ben 4,29!!


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tranquilla tra qualche anno ti serviranno anche da vicino ...
> Io mi devo convincere ad andare a fare una visita oculistica... effettivamente sto peggiorando....
> Con l età...la vista cala...purtroppo ..


Aiuto non voglio pensarci.  Ricordo che quando anni fa, uscivo con il 50enne amico del mio migliore amico ed eravamo a cena, spesso leggeva il menù con la torcia del cellulare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Aiuto non voglio pensarci.  Ricordo che quando anni fa, uscivo con il 50enne amico del mio migliore amico ed eravamo a cena, spesso leggeva il menù con la torcia del cellulare.


Cazz anche no
Lo fa anche un mio amico...
Sarà lo stesso


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> semplice, perche' generalmente li tieni in tasca e li usi solo per leggere.


Dovrebbe usare la catenella tipo quella dei bambini. Cioè non so se si chiama catenella o cosa. Comunque per tenerli al collo quando non li usa.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Beati voi che gli occhiali li perdete, io li ho sempre sul naso


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora sei di coccio. Il fattore estetico non è predominante per le donne.
> *Per gli uomini si.*
> Le rughe impresse è proprio da donna che guarda o particolari del quadro prima ancora che il quadro nella sua interezza.


Quindi gli uomini che non scopano la top model ventenne, sono uomini che fondamentalmente si devono accontentare? Cioé, quella che io definisco come "chimica", si attizza in misura direttamente proporzionale all'avvenenza e basta?

(Ocio che mi sa che esci da questa discussione pieno di mazzate    ).


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E chi non ha le tasche
> Li dovrò tenere al collo con la catenella?


Ecco per l’appunto.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz anche no
> Lo fa anche un mio amico...
> Sarà lo stesso


Quanti anni ha ora?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Aiuto non voglio pensarci.  Ricordo che quando anni fa, uscivo con il 50enne amico del mio migliore amico ed eravamo a cena, spesso leggeva il menù con la torcia del cellulare.


Scusa ma l unico più o meno della tua età con cui sei stata è il padre di tua figlia?
Perché da quello che emerge qui è che sei sempre uscita fin da ragazza sempre con uomini...maturi...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha ora?


Se è il tuo almeno 70
Più di 50 ora...tipo 54...
Ma non ho conteggiato il tempo passato...
Quindi non è lui


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se è il tuo almeno 70
> Più di 50 ora...tipo 54...
> Ma non ho conteggiato il tempo passato...
> Quindi non è lui


Eh no perché il mio dovrebbe averne 57 ora.


----------



## alberto15 (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dovrebbe usare la catenella tipo quella dei bambini. Cioè non so se si chiama catenella o cosa. Comunque per tenerli al collo quando non li usa.


si ma questo capita quando sei in ufficio ma se sei in giro , la catenella e' scomoda perche' li usi una volta ogni tanto e non puoi sempre andare in giro con gli occhiali a penzoloni.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa ma l unico più o meno della tua età con cui sei stata è il padre di tua figlia?
> Perché da quello che emerge qui è che sei sempre uscita fin da ragazza sempre con uomini...maturi...


Che poi lui non ha la mia età ma 5 anni in meno.  Comunque sono uscita con tutte le età. Il più piccolo era del ‘95, ed il più grande del ‘55.  Del mio stesso anno, quasi mai.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si ma questo capita quando sei in ufficio ma se sei in giro , la catenella e' scomoda perche' li usi una volta ogni tanto e non puoi sempre andare in giro con gli occhiali a penzoloni.


Anche questo è vero. Altrimenti laser e via di lenti a contatto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi lui non ha la mia età ma 5 anni in meno.  Comunque sono uscita con tutte le età. Il più piccolo era del ‘95, ed il più grande del ‘55.  Del mio stesso anno, quasi mai.


Azzz...pesca a strascico...
Qualcosa viene su sempre....a volte anche no però


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però a questo punto dovrebbe intervenire lui per chiarirlo, se fosse una persona seria
> 
> Anche perché dalla descrizione sembra un soggettone che se gli dici una parolina storta fa un casino della Madonna... e che palle oh
> 
> Che venga, si presenti ammodino, e spieghi il suo punto di vista


Seee aspetta Godot!


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io mi sono fatto un'idea del tipo _BDSM all'amatriciana._
> Sai quelle storie tristissime di gente che non scopa mai e decide a un certo punto di provare le gioie della dominazione virtuale. Solo che in tanti anni di Forum ho visto tante aspiranti sottomesse che generalmente sono femmine con un blando giramento di coglioni, ma dall'altra parte (e sta lì il divertimento) invece ci sono dei master della domenica, generalmente maschi poveri di soldi, cazzo e / o cervello, tutti compíti e compresi nel loro ruolo, che hanno regolarmente:
> 
> Un pessimo carattere.
> ...


Insicuro cronico, problemi di autostima, paranoico.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Azzz...pesca a strascico...
> Qualcosa viene su sempre....a volte anche no però


Nessuna pesca a strascico. Tutti bei uomini. E quello del ‘95 bellissimo ragazzo, alto, biondo e occhi azzurri. Lo chiamavano lo svedese.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nessuna pesca a strascico. Tutti bei uomini. E quello del ‘95 bellissimo ragazzo, alto, biondo e occhi azzurri. Lo chiamavano lo svedese.


io più piccoli mai, al massimo coetanei, massima differenza d'età 15 anni


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so di chi stai parlando...la persona di cui parlo io ti assicuro che non aveva secondi fini, lo so per certo.


quindi forse è stata una incomprensione per cui palare, chiarire e decidere , sono le cose fondamentali  , anche se qui  i problemi  sono altri ,come i tradimenti descritti , le tre parole valgono anche in questo caso


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io più piccoli mai, al massimo coetanei, massima differenza d'età 15 anni


Io 32 massima differenza.  Comunque l’età è sempre l’ultima cosa che guardavo/guardo.


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io più piccoli mai, al massimo coetanei, massima differenza d'età 15 anni


Sempre più grandi. 
E più divento grande io, più la differenza di età aumenta


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma vogliamo dire che forse, e dico forse, non era tutto sto granché il rapporto?
> Nel senso, uno che si incazza a tal punto da chiudere o non rispondere più non è che ha colto la palla al balzo per mettere un punto?
> Faccio un po' fatica a credere che per una sciocchezza si arrivi a tanto, da una parte per l'esagerazione della reazione, dall'altra per il manifesto sputtanamento di un qualcosa che si è definito per l'appunto sciocchezza.


Torno seria, o almeno ci provo  .
Noi, del rapporto, sappiamo poco e niente, così come anche dei "motivi" che la hanno indotta, prima, a pensare che fossero balle, e poi, soltanto "fraintendimenti". Tutta sta roba non è chiara, e probabilmente è anche giusto che non lo sia, dato il contesto un pò di.... sputtanamento 
Non concordo totalmente con @ipazia , quando dice che per uno SBAGLIO (riconosciuto come tale, eh: che diverso sarebbe stato se Circe avesse detto "cazzomenefrega") riterrebbe tout court inaffidabile la persona. Di fronte alla ammissione di uno sbaglio, personalmente (e a maggior ragione se trattasi di un rapporto veramente importante) piglierei l'amica a parte, le direi che non ho gradito una manifestazione in pubblica (certamente un pò infantile ma.... si sbaglia un pò tutti, eh  ) e dopo di che mi renderei disponibile al chiarimento, in privato. Ma se il problema sta a valle, per così dire, e attiene al fatto che con questa persona si è creata una dinamica per cui "va tutto bene, ma ocio a dirmi anche una sola cosa storta", allora saluterei la persona in questione, cercando di tenere un buon ricordo del rapporto (per come lo avevo percepito all'epoca), e va da sé per il resto che la mancata spiegazione, di fronte al dilemma "balla galattica" o "fraintendimento", mi farebbe propendere per la prima, con conseguente fugone dell'altro (il punto che dici tu), una volta realizzato che magari la balla è lì, ben visibile, e l'altra non si è detta disponibile ad accettarla. Ci si può anche passar sopra, per carità , ma bisogna avere anzitutto la convenienza a farlo, e in secondo luogo, poi, almeno a me, il retropensiero di avere a che fare, più che con uno che ricambia la sincerità, con un pallaro che racconta la qualunque senza manco preoccuparsi di renderla credibile, resterebbe. E andrebbe a mettere ovviamente un disvalore al rapporto, per il quale, dopo, la sincerità la saluto pure io


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io 32 massima differenza.  Comunque l’età è sempre l’ultima cosa che guardavo/guardo.


ma l'età mai guardata neanche io, però 32 anni mi sembrano tanti


Lostris ha detto:


> Sempre più grandi.
> E più divento grande io, più la differenza di età aumenta


ah sicuro, ora come ora, a 40 anni, dovessi rimettermi nel mercato, andrei in cerca di qualcuno più grande, i miei coetanei sono una grande delusione


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sempre più grandi.
> E più divento grande io, più la differenza di età aumenta


Ma tipo un pensionato?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi gli uomini che non scopano la top model ventenne, sono uomini che fondamentalmente si devono accontentare? Cioé, quella che io definisco come "chimica", si attizza in misura direttamente proporzionale all'avvenenza e basta?
> 
> (Ocio che mi sa che esci da questa discussione pieno di mazzate    ).


Tra le top model e le top cesso, c'è il 95% dell'umanità femminile.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Scopano più le brutte, meno le belle. Ma che cazzo di discorsi fate?


Come se ci fosse la gara a chi scopa di più!


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora sei di coccio. Il fattore estetico non è predominante per le donne.
> Per gli uomini si.
> Le rughe impresse è proprio da donna che guarda o particolari del quadro prima ancora che il quadro nella sua interezza.


pe gli uomini il fattore estetico può essere predominante ma non è detto che poi non si "accontenti" eh, perchè ne ho visti di ragazzi che volevano la strafica ma siccome neanche li vedevano allora andavano con quelle che ci stavano


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pe gli uomini il fattore estetico può essere predominante ma non è detto che poi non si "accontenti" eh, perchè ne ho visti di ragazzi che volevano la strafica ma siccome neanche li vedevano allora andavano con quelle che ci stavano


_Strafica_ e _brava a letto_ non sono necessariamente sinonimi.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Strafica_ e _brava a letto_ non sono necessariamente sinonimi.


vale anche per gli uomini 
cmq era in risposta a chi diceva che gli uomini guardano solo l'aspetto


----------



## alberto15 (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora sei di coccio. Il fattore estetico non è predominante per le donne.
> Per gli uomini si.
> Le rughe impresse è proprio da donna che guarda o particolari del quadro prima ancora che il quadro nella sua interezza.


per gli uomini si? parla per te. Il fattore estetico e' certamente importante ma non il motore di tutto. Prova ne e' che la maggior parte degli uomini (e delle donne) ha un amante piu' brutto del coniuge ma migliore sotto gli aspetti che servono. L'amante di mia moglie e' bruttarello, pelato  e con la panza, ad esempio.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vale anche per gli uomini
> cmq era in risposta a chi diceva che gli uomini guardano solo l'aspetto


Io lo guardo l'aspetto. Ho delle caratteristiche estetiche che sono imprescindibili. Denti storti, gambe a X, strabismo pesante mi ammosciano la poesia dal primo drink. Poi per carità Ognuno ha le sue.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io lo guardo l'aspetto. Ho delle caratteristiche estetiche che sono imprescindibili. Denti storti, gambe a X, strabismo pesante mi ammosciano la poesia dal primo drink. Poi per carità Ognuno ha le sue.


ma tutti guardano l'aspetto, è la prima cosa che vedi, poi per me passa in secondo piano, ho avuto il figo, cessi a pedali (cit.), persone normali
e cmq meno male che non tutti la pensano come te, sarei ancora illibata  ho pure i fondi di bottiglia


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

No


omicron ha detto:


> ma tutti guardano l'aspetto, è la prima cosa che vedi, poi per me passa in secondo piano, ho avuto il figo, cessi a pedali (cit.), persone normali
> e cmq meno male che non tutti la pensano come te, sarei ancora illibata  ho pure i fondi di bottiglia


Io guardo certe cose. La strafica è essenzialmente una cosa da sfoggiare per far rosicare gli altri maschi. Un po' come quelle inscopabili che si vestono per non essere giudicate dalle altre femmine invece di valorizzarsi. Se con me ti presenti conciata male al primo appuntamento ciaone. Per dire. Su altro me ne strafotto.  Per esempio se una è secca o ha il culotto sempre fregato zero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quelli da vicino, che metto Solo quando leggo da vicino…o scrivo o cerco il pisellino.


deve essere molto "ino" per indossare gli occhiali da vicino


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto un sacco scontrarmi con lui, ma lui è un imprenditore edile...costruisce muri che sono una meraviglia!!!


ma perchè uno si deve scontrare, ma avevi tutta sta volgia di litigare?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz @Foglia....
> Sta cosa delle rughe
> Adesso oltre alle scarpe e ai denti... guarderò le rughe del collo


metti la cremina


----------



## Venice30 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma perchè uno si deve scontrare, ma avevi tutta sta volgia di litigare?


Forse voleva scontrarsi in altro modo


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ne ho un paio in borsa, un paio in ufficio e almeno quattro o cinque paia sparsi per la casa. Impossibile vivere senza


io ne ho solo 2 in borsa, mi piace l'avventura o meglio la caccia al tesoro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Forse voleva scontrarsi in altro modo


maligna


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No
> 
> Io guardo certe cose. La strafica è essenzialmente una cosa da sfoggiare per far rosicare gli altri maschi. Un po' come quelle inscopabili che si vestono per non essere giudicate dalle altre femmine invece di valorizzarsi. Se con me ti presenti conciata male al primo appuntamento ciaone. Per dire. Su altro me ne strafotto.  Per esempio se una è secca o ha il culotto sempre fregato zero.


mi è venuta in mente la Ferragni con i ciabattoni di plastica


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il fattore estetico non è predominante per le donne.


Questo lo dici tu. Pensi che la gente mi si scopi per il carattere?


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No
> 
> Io guardo certe cose. La strafica è essenzialmente una cosa da sfoggiare per far rosicare gli altri maschi. Un po' come quelle inscopabili che si vestono per non essere giudicate dalle altre femmine invece di valorizzarsi. Se con me ti presenti conciata male al primo appuntamento ciaone. Per dire. Su altro me ne strafotto.  Per esempio se una è secca o ha il culotto sempre fregato zero.


io ho sempre guardato l'intelligenza delle persone, bello o brutto poco importa, ma se sei un idiota, sia uomo che donna, con me non hai lunga vita 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu. Pensi che la gente mi si scopi per il carattere?


por el dinero


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi è venuta in mente la Ferragni con i ciabattoni di plastica


Ecco. Le Crocs per me sono un addio prima di sapere pure come ti chiami.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ne ho solo 2 in borsa, mi piace l'avventura o meglio la caccia al tesoro.


Io ne ho un paio in borsa, uno in ufficio e due paia a casa. E ogni tanto ne perdo qualcuno


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco. Le Crocs per me sono un addio prima di sapere pure come ti chiami.


ma mica ci vai ad un appuntamento con le crocs


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> metti la cremina


Io ne metto a kg... soprattutto sul collo...

Era riferito al lui...rughe sul collo....


----------



## Venice30 (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco. Le Crocs per me sono un addio prima di sapere pure come ti chiami.


Per me gli uomini con il borsello. 
Mi dispiace, ma anche no.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io ne ho un paio in borsa, uno in ufficio e due paia a casa. E ogni tanto ne perdo qualcuno


io ne ho perso uno perchè trasparente e si era infilato nella piega della poltrona, e non l'ho visto per ben 2 anni. Ora sono colorati così li trovo


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho sempre guardato l'intelligenza delle persone, bello o brutto poco importa, ma se sei un idiota, sia uomo che donna, con me non hai lunga vita
> 
> 
> por el dinero


L'intelligenza è un prerequisito per interagire con me. Scopare è un'altra cosa. Conosco persone intelligentissime da cui stare alla larga è più che salutare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ne metto a kg... soprattutto sul collo...
> 
> Era riferito al lui...rughe sul collo....


non servono i kg ma la crema giusta e il massaggino


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma mica ci vai ad un appuntamento con le crocs


Anche se scopro che le hai.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non servono i kg ma la crema giusta e il massaggino


Molossoidi


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'intelligenza è un prerequisito per interagire con me. Scopare è un'altra cosa. Conosco persone intelligentissime da cui stare alla larga è più che salutare.


concordo, per assurdo quello più intelligente con cui sono stata è anche quello più pesante e appiccicoso  


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche se scopro che le hai.


  esagerato


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Per me gli uomini con il borsello.
> Mi dispiace, ma anche no.


Di vero budello (tm)


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> deve essere molto "ino" per indossare gli occhiali da vicino


La prossima volta che ci vediamo te lo faccio vedere così ti toglierò il dubbio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Molossoidi


cioè


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ne ho perso uno perchè trasparente e si era infilato nella piega della poltrona, e non l'ho visto per ben 2 anni. Ora sono colorati così li trovo


Anche io ne ho alcuni colorati, e riesco a perderli lo stesso


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La prossima volta che ci vediamo te lo faccio vedere così ti toglierò il dubbio.


porto la lente di ingrandimento , sai com'è gli occhiali da 1.50 mi sa che non bastano


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ne metto a kg... soprattutto sul collo...
> 
> Era riferito al lui...rughe sul collo....


Non metto quasi mai un cazzo, tanto l'età per avere rughe ce l'ho. E non solo: sono piena di difetti!  Ma è ovvio che se dall'altra parte mi si presentano come una sorta di "usato garantito", in cui anche il corpo risponde ai canoni del 50enne, e poi il mio sguardo si sofferma sulle rughe DA SESSANTENNE.... già spostato il focus sull'aspetto prestazionale, e per me uno di 62-63 anni (a quel punto) è un vecchio!


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non metto quasi mai un cazzo, tanto l'età per avere rughe ce l'ho. E non solo: sono piena di difetti!  Ma è ovvio che se dall'altra parte mi si presentano come una sorta di "usato garantito", in cui anche il corpo risponde ai canoni del 50enne, e poi il mio sguardo si sofferma sulle rughe DA SESSANTENNE.... già spostato il focus sull'aspetto prestazionale, e per me uno di 62-63 anni (a quel punto) è un vecchio!


sei superficiale


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> porto la lente di ingrandimento , sai com'è gli occhiali da 1.50 mi sa che non bastano


Anche le pinzette per le ciglia, sia mai ti venga voglia di toccarlo un pochino…


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cioè


Pelle in eccesso
Bracciotto a bustina del the
Doppi menti e rughe sulla collottola.
Tipo_ o' mastino napoletano_


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pelle in eccesso
> Bracciotto a bustina del the
> Doppi menti e rughe sulla collottola.
> Tipo_ o' mastino napoletano_


eeeehhh la miseria, la sora Lella


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non metto quasi mai un cazzo, tanto l'età per avere rughe ce l'ho. E non solo: sono piena di difetti!  Ma è ovvio che se dall'altra parte mi si presentano come una sorta di "usato garantito", in cui anche il corpo risponde ai canoni del 50enne, e poi il mio sguardo si sofferma sulle rughe DA SESSANTENNE.... già spostato il focus sull'aspetto prestazionale, e per me uno di 62-63 anni (a quel punto) è un vecchio!


Più che altro è l’età mentale da tredicenne.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sei superficiale


Il mio problema è un altro! Che piglio troppo sul serio quello che mi viene detto! 
E da lì, poi, se non ha rispondenza, distruggo!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non metto quasi mai un cazzo, tanto l'età per avere rughe ce l'ho. E non solo: sono piena di difetti!  Ma è ovvio che se dall'altra parte mi si presentano come una sorta di "usato garantito", in cui anche il corpo risponde ai canoni del 50enne, e poi il mio sguardo si sofferma sulle rughe DA SESSANTENNE.... già spostato il focus sull'aspetto prestazionale, e per me uno di 62-63 anni (a quel punto) è un vecchio!


Anche io non sono attratta dai 60enni che dimostrano la loro età in tutto e per tutto. Ho un vicino di casa che ci prova da sempre, ma io rabbrividisco solo a vederlo, mi sembra viscido. Sembra proprio vecchio. Poi probabilmente io sarò vecchia per i ventenni ed i trentenni


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro è l’età mentale da tredicenne.


Anche! Ma mi scatena un non so che di sadico, poi


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non metto quasi mai un cazzo, tanto l'età per avere rughe ce l'ho. E non solo: sono piena di difetti!  Ma è ovvio che se dall'altra parte mi si presentano come una sorta di "usato garantito", in cui anche il corpo risponde ai canoni del 50enne, e poi il mio sguardo si sofferma sulle rughe DA SESSANTENNE.... già spostato il focus sull'aspetto prestazionale, e per me uno di 62-63 anni (a quel punto) è un vecchio!


Senza contare l'erezione con calma


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche! Ma mi scatena un non so che di sadico, poi


Nonostante ciò che affermano molte, io ho sempre trovato offensivo che un “vecchio” ci provasse.
È ovvio che è tutto in proporzione. A vent’anni un 45enne era una mummia per me.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senza contare l'erezione con calma :lol:


Non mi è venuta nemmeno più la curiosità di scoprirlo, per me uno che si presenta così è bello e che andato a ramengo.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il mio problema è un altro! Che piglio troppo sul serio quello che mi viene detto!
> E da lì, poi, se non ha rispondenza, distruggo!


posso chiederti se gli hai riso in faccia? perchè io probabilmente l'avrei fatto


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nonostante ciò che affermano molte, io ho sempre trovato offensivo che un “vecchio” ci provasse.
> È ovvio che è tutto in proporzione. A vent’anni un 45enne era una mummia per me.


Io mai dato troppo peso alle differenze di età....


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pelle in eccesso
> Bracciotto a bustina del the
> Doppi menti e rughe sulla collottola.
> Tipo_ o' mastino napoletano_


Denti gialli o evidentemente scuri sia perché sporchi o perché naturalmente così.,


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io non sono attratta dai 60enni che dimostrano la loro età in tutto e per tutto. Ho un vicino di casa che ci prova da sempre, ma io rabbrividisco solo a vederlo, mi sembra viscido. Sembra proprio vecchio. Poi probabilmente io sarò vecchia per i ventenni ed i trentenni


Ho ancora qualche anno di speranza allora….


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> posso chiederti se gli hai riso in faccia? perchè io probabilmente l'avrei fatto


No, mi sono sentita con un senso di smarrimento addosso 
Ti parlo della reazione del momento: ora a pensare all'usato ma ancora in buone condizioni ci rido, ovviamente!


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, mi sono sentita con un senso di smarrimento addosso
> Ti parlo della reazione del momento: ora a pensare all'usato ma ancora in buone condizioni ci rido, ovviamente!


l'usato sicuro     che squallore


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ho ancora qualche anno di speranza allora….


Dipende dalla tua età 
Ah già più di qualche anno… perché diventerò anche io sessantenne e magari mi piaceranno i sessantenni


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'usato sicuro     che squallore


Uno può anche essere vanesio, eh, e presentarsi come il sessantenne che si porta bene gli anni che ha. Il paragone sì, mi è sembrato un tentativo per dire che, nel nostro caso, non avrei sentito la differenza di età.  Come se appunto tutto si riducesse a un fattore prestazionale.  A me, sono capitate proposte anche da chi, di anni in meno, ne aveva una decina.  Ecco: non ce la faccio nemmeno in quei casi.  Troppo "piccoli", sarà una mia fisima, ma è dirimente, non so che farci....


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Uno può anche essere vanesio, eh, e presentarsi come il sessantenne che si porta bene gli anni che ha. Il paragone sì, mi è sembrato un tentativo per dire che, nel nostro caso, non avrei sentito la differenza di età.  Come se appunto tutto si riducesse a un fattore prestazionale.  A me, sono capitate proposte anche da chi, di anni in meno, ne aveva una decina.  Ecco: non ce la faccio nemmeno in quei casi.  Troppo "piccoli", sarà una mia fisima, ma è dirimente, non so che farci....


no no, concordo, anche io quelli più piccoli non riesco a considerarli, mi sembrano troppo giovani
vedo mie coetanee che si prendono il toyboy 25enne e faccio fatica a capirle


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Denti gialli o evidentemente scuri sia perché sporchi o perché naturalmente così.,


Che schiferia.


----------



## Koala (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Beati voi che gli occhiali li perdete, io li ho sempre sul naso


Pure io… quasi ci dormo pure… senza non vedo ad un millimetro dal naso, purtroppo… a 25 mi hanno sempre detto che il calo della miopia sarebbe finito, col cazzo, quest’anno ho dovuto ricambiare i vetri perché avevo perso altre diottrie…


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Pure io… quasi ci dormo pure… senza non vedo ad un millimetro dal naso, purtroppo… a 25 mi hanno sempre detto che il calo della miopia sarebbe finito, col cazzo, quest’anno ho dovuto ricambiare i vetri perché avevo perso altre diottrie…


dillo a me, ho cambiato gli occhiali a fine 2020 a 38 anni suonati, ma come mi disse un ottico sorridendo (e te credo che sorrideva, 400€ di lenti...) "ci sono miopie che non si fermano mai"


----------



## Koala (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dillo a me, ho cambiato gli occhiali a fine 2020 a 38 anni suonati, ma come mi disse un ottico sorridendo (e te credo che sorrideva, 400€ di lenti...) "ci sono miopie che non si fermano mai"


Spero solo di non finire come mio padre che oramai un occhio l’ha definitivamente perso…


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, concordo, anche io quelli più piccoli non riesco a considerarli, mi sembrano troppo giovani
> vedo mie coetanee che si prendono il toyboy 25enne e faccio fatica a capirle


Uomo basso tanto casso.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Spero solo di non finire come mio padre che oramai un occhio l’ha definitivamente perso…


e’ diabetico?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'usato sicuro     che squallore


Io con una che è usata poco non ci andrei. Onesto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Maggio 2022)

Infatti è così... la mia si è (forse) fermata quattro anni fa, ed è cominciata a 14 anni.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io con una che è usata poco non ci andrei. Onesto.


Pure io…ed ancora meno se nuova con sigillo di garanzia.
Io la voglio già bucata!


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Spero solo di non finire come mio padre che oramai un occhio l’ha definitivamente perso…


non poteva neanche operarsi?


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Uomo basso tanto casso.


io ho detto giovane, non basso, i bassi li ho avuti


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io con una che è usata poco non ci andrei. Onesto.


arci oggi mi stai rimbalzando in tutti i modi   


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Infatti è così... la mia si è (forse) fermata quattro anni fa, ed è cominciata a 14 anni.


beata te, io il primo paio di occhiali a 7 anni


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi è venuta nemmeno più la curiosità di scoprirlo, per me uno che si presenta così è bello e che andato a ramengo.


Mi Tocchi sul personale. Io sono il prototipo del fu bellobellissimo ridotto a schifío


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Uno può anche essere vanesio, eh, e presentarsi come il sessantenne che si porta bene gli anni che ha. Il paragone sì, mi è sembrato un tentativo per dire che, nel nostro caso, non avrei sentito la differenza di età.  Come se appunto tutto si riducesse a un fattore prestazionale.  A me, sono capitate proposte anche da chi, di anni in meno, ne aveva una decina.  Ecco: non ce la faccio nemmeno in quei casi.  Troppo "piccoli", sarà una mia fisima, ma è dirimente, non so che farci....


Per me più giovani non è un problema, sarà che non dimostro la mia età. Poi dieci anni va bene, si nota poco di solito, a meno che non prendi il ventenne e allora è un altro paio di maniche. Ma coetanei è sempre la scelta migliore nom solo per l’aspetto fisico ma anche per le esperienze ed i vissuti.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> arci oggi mi stai rimbalzando in tutti i modi


Tienti pure la tua virtute, o donna.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tienti pure la tua virtute, o donna.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, concordo, anche io quelli più piccoli non riesco a considerarli, mi sembrano troppo giovani
> vedo mie coetanee che si prendono il toyboy 25enne e faccio fatica a capirle


Non ho problemi, al contrario, se mi si presentasse il sessantenne che mi piace.... ma appunto ci deve essere comunque qualcosa che mi fa andare oltre.... le sue rughe sul collo  Comunque per target io ho i miei ottantenni allupati e molto, molto, sbrigativi . Il mio preferito una volta mi disse se mi ricordavo di un programma televisivo, aggiungendo  "sarai stata molto giovane"..... Io all'epoca manco ero nata , devo ammettere che sono stati bellissimi momenti.....


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma tipo un pensionato?


Non esageriamo

Però se continua il trend, fra dieci anni potrebbe accadere


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho problemi, al contrario, se mi si presentasse il sessantenne che mi piace.... ma appunto ci deve essere comunque qualcosa che mi fa andare oltre.... le sue rughe sul collo  Comunque per target io ho i miei ottantenni allupati e molto, molto, sbrigativi . Il mio preferito una volta mi disse se mi ricordavo di un programma televisivo, aggiungendo "sarai stata molto giovane"..... Io all'epoca manco ero nata , devo ammettere che sono stati bellissimi momenti.....


all'ottantenne ancora non ci sono arrivata per fortuna   sarà che mi danno mediamente una decina di anni di meno e forse si vergognano (oppure faccio cagare anche loro ) però con la mia collega, che ha 47 anni, ben portati ma che si vedono,li vedo i clienti che fanno i simpatici


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Per me più giovani non è un problema, sarà che non dimostro la mia età. Poi dieci anni va bene, si nota poco di solito, a meno che non prendi il ventenne e allora è un altro paio di maniche. Ma coetanei è sempre la scelta migliore nom solo per l’aspetto fisico ma anche per le esperienze ed i vissuti.


È un mio limite, sarà che coi più giovani ho ampiamente dato, sarà che comunque dieci in meno, alla mia età, non me li fanno vedere oltre un attrezzo...  ginnico. Non è un problema loro, comunque


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> piglio troppo sul serio quello che mi viene detto!


Online?


----------



## Koala (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> e’ diabetico?


No… ha l’occhio “pigro” (se non vado errato si dice così)


alberto15 ha detto:


> si ma questo capita quando sei in ufficio ma se sei in giro , la catenella e' scomoda perche' li usi una volta ogni tanto e non puoi sempre andare in giro con gli occhiali a penzoloni.


Meglio gli occhiali a penzoloni


alberto15 ha detto:


> per gli uomini si? parla per te. Il fattore estetico e' certamente importante ma non il motore di tutto. Prova ne e' che la maggior parte degli uomini (e delle donne) ha un amante piu' brutto del coniuge ma migliore sotto gli aspetti che servono. L'amante di mia moglie e' bruttarello, pelato  e con la panza, ad esempio.


Il mio, pur essendo più grande di mio marito, ha tutti i capelli in testa


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> all'ottantenne ancora non ci sono arrivata per fortuna   sarà che mi danno mediamente una decina di anni di meno e forse si vergognano (oppure faccio cagare anche loro ) però con la mia collega, che ha 47 anni, ben portati ma che si vedono,li vedo i clienti che fanno i simpatici


A me è capitato tanto di ricevere apprezzamenti da quelli che avrebbero potuto essere miei figli ( con tanto di domanda se questi ci vedessero bene....), quanto quelli di arzillo vecchietti, che però oh: troppa differenza non la vedevano, e in più c'avevano la pensione sicura, uno anche un bel pezzo di maggiordomo ).


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma l'età mai guardata neanche io, però 32 anni mi sembrano tanti


Ma infatti era stata solo una cosa estiva. Poi sposato pure lui con figlio che ha tipo la mia età.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah sicuro, ora come ora, a 40 anni, dovessi rimettermi nel mercato, andrei in cerca di qualcuno più grande, *i miei coetanei sono una grande *delusione


Pure i miei coetanei.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pure i miei coetanei.


io i tuoi coetanei non li prendo neanche in considerazione 


Foglia ha detto:


> A me è capitato tanto di ricevere apprezzamenti da quelli che avrebbero potuto essere miei figli ( con tanto di domanda se questi ci vedessero bene....), quanto quelli di arzillo vecchietti, che però oh: troppa differenza non la vedevano, e in più c'avevano la pensione sicura, uno anche un bel pezzo di maggiordomo ).


io gli apprezzamenti li ho avuti da uno che ha 12 anni meno di me e mi faceva "ma tu avrai 2 o 3 anni più di me"


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu. Pensi che la gente mi si scopi per il carattere?


Saresti vergine.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Online?


No.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco. Le Crocs per me sono un addio prima di sapere pure come ti chiami.


Io ho quelle aperte.


----------



## Vera (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scopano più le disponibili. E quelle che crescono. Statev'accuort'
> 
> _Elisa è una delle tante sfigate nate belle, che quindi non hanno mai sentito il bisogno di migliorarsi e hanno messo la passera sottovetro in attesa di Johnny Depp con il fisico di Vin Diesel e i miliardi di uno sceicco arabo. Naturalmente il piano non ha funzionato, e a trentacinque anni sono così disperate da ciucciare le palle a qualunque cialtrone sappia rivendere frasi di Fabio Volo in un ristorante di media statura. Luca è uno di questi. Elisa, a oggi segretaria part time, è convinta di essere la donna di un giovane e affermato professionista che presto la sposerà. Purtroppo la vita, mentre perdi tempo a progettare il tuo futuro, tende a schiaffeggiarti con le tue stesse tette flaccide prima di lanciarti contro la vecchiaia per poi farti precipitare in un mare di merda
> 
> ...


Scopano più le disponibili?? Davvero??


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi Tocchi sul personale. Io sono il prototipo del fu bellobellissimo ridotto a schifío


Mah... io cerco di portare al (mio) meglio gli anni che ho 
Mai stata modella, mai stata strafiga, anzi riconosco di essere piena di difetti  
Ma mi vado bene anche così.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nonostante ciò che affermano molte, io ho sempre trovato offensivo che un “vecchio” ci provasse.
> È ovvio che è tutto in proporzione. A vent’anni un 45enne era una mummia per me.


L’amico di Sgarbi ci provava con me quando era over 40, ed io ne avevo si e no 17. Poi però a distanza di anni, ci siamo ritrovati io 28enne e lui 54enne.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> *Anche io non sono attratta dai 60enni *che dimostrano la loro età in tutto e per tutto. Ho un vicino di casa che ci prova da sempre, ma io rabbrividisco solo a vederlo, mi sembra viscido. Sembra proprio vecchio. Poi probabilmente io sarò vecchia per i ventenni ed i trentenni


Se vedessi il mio ex collega di Economia altroché.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, concordo, anche io quelli più piccoli non riesco a considerarli, mi sembrano troppo giovani
> vedo mie coetanee che si prendono il toyboy 25enne e faccio fatica a capirle


Daii Omicron ti vogliamo con il toyboy.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Daii Omicron ti vogliamo con il toyboy.


lo lascio a te


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me è capitato tanto di ricevere apprezzamenti da quelli che avrebbero potuto essere miei figli ( con tanto di domanda se questi ci vedessero bene....), quanto quelli di arzillo vecchietti, che però oh: troppa differenza non la vedevano, e in più c'avevano la pensione sicura, uno anche un bel pezzo di maggiordomo ).


Nella scuola dove lavoravo due anni fa c’era un alunno che ci provava con me. 20 anni. Io ne avevo appena fatti 33. Se non fosse stato mio alunno avrei accettato.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io i tuoi coetanei non li prendo neanche in considerazione


Ti capisco e concordo.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nella scuola dove lavoravo due anni fa c’era un alunno che ci provava con me. 20 anni. Io ne avevo appena fatti 33. Se non fosse stato mio alunno avrei accettato.


mi immagino gli argomenti di discussione con un 20enne


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo lascio a te


Mah io ora come ora preferisco i 50enni. Tra 10-15 anni guarderò i 30enni penso.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nella scuola dove lavoravo due anni fa c’era un alunno che ci provava con me. 20 anni. Io ne avevo appena fatti 33. Se non fosse stato mio alunno avrei accettato.


Io dubito proprio che ci sarei riuscita.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi immagino gli argomenti di discussione con un 20enne


Era maturo per la sua età. Si distingueva molto dai suoi compagni. Ma poi quanto era bello.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io dubito proprio che ci sarei riuscita.


Io sì ma ero frenata dal fatto che era un alunno. Avrei aspettato fine anno scolastico ma poi c’era stato il covid.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non servono i kg ma la crema giusta e il massaggino


Crema di buona qualità...e massaggino... ovviamente
La metto mattina e sera...
Anche su tutto il corpo...
2 volte al gg...e a volte anche di più


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mai dato troppo peso alle differenze di età....


Solo ora?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi immagino gli argomenti di discussione con un 20enne


Etta?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nonostante ciò che affermano molte, io ho sempre trovato offensivo che un “vecchio” ci provasse.
> È ovvio che è tutto in proporzione. A vent’anni un 45enne era una mummia per me.


Ma non può essere vecchio uno di 45
A 20 anni sono entrata nella mia azienda. C’erano 40 enni che avercene…..


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non può essere vecchio uno di 45
> A 20 anni sono entrata nella mia azienda. C’erano 40 enni che avercene…..


Ho detto per me.
Adesso ti dico che un quarantenne e pure un cinquantenne possono essere interessanti.
Allora il quarantenne sposato con figlio lo trovavo vomitevole.


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nonostante ciò che affermano molte, io ho sempre trovato offensivo che un “vecchio” ci provasse.
> È ovvio che è tutto in proporzione. A vent’anni un 45enne era una mummia per me.


A me non sono mai interessati quelli molto più vecchi di me. Tra i traumi che mi ha lasciato il rapporto conflittuale con mio padre, per fortuna almeno non ho questo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me non sono mai interessati quelli molto più vecchi di me. Tra i traumi che mi ha lasciato il rapporto conflittuale con mio padre, per fortuna almeno non ho questo.


Chissà perché salta sempre fuori il rapporto con il padre quando si tocca l’argomento . A me fa parecchio sorridere questa generalizzazione


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me non sono mai interessati quelli molto più vecchi di me. Tra i traumi che mi ha lasciato il rapporto conflittuale con mio padre, per fortuna almeno non ho questo.


Mi ricordo che gli attori trentenni che interpretavano diciottenni li trovavo patetici, vedi Greese.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Etta?


non solo lei, un 20enne ha interessi completamente diversi dai miei 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto per me.
> Adesso ti dico che un quarantenne e pure un cinquantenne possono essere interessanti.
> Allora il quarantenne sposato con figlio lo trovavo vomitevole.


il mio aveva 36 all'epoca, fa uguale?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non solo lei, un 20enne ha interessi completamente diversi dai miei
> 
> il mio aveva 36 all'epoca, fa uguale?


Che ne so? Ho detto *per me.   *


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non solo lei, un 20enne ha interessi completamente diversi dai miei


Ma infatti sarebbe stata solamente una cosa occasionale.


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Chissà perché salta sempre fuori il rapporto con il padre quando si tocca l’argomento . A me fa parecchio sorridere questa generalizzazione


Infatti ero molto sarcastica. Ma capisco che qui non mi si conosce.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio aveva 36 all'epoca, fa uguale?


Il mio 37 quando ne avevo 21. Però eravamo ufficiali.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> per gli uomini si? parla per te. Il fattore estetico e' certamente importante ma non il motore di tutto. Prova ne e' che la maggior parte degli uomini (e delle donne) ha un amante piu' brutto del coniuge ma migliore sotto gli aspetti che servono. L'amante di mia moglie e' bruttarello, pelato  e con la panza, ad esempio.


Mi mancavano le tue incursioni geniali 
Si parla di uomini e tu cosa fai? Porti l'esempio di tua moglie


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ricordo che gli attori trentenni che interpretavano diciottenni li trovavo patetici, vedi Greese.


Ma quello pure io. Beverly Hills 90210 era interpretato da attori sui 23/25/30 anni, e i personaggi erano sedicenni. Parecchio incongruo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu. Pensi che la gente mi si scopi per il carattere?


Perché hai, o millanti di avere, una solida posizione professionale ed economica.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma quello pure io. Beverly Hills 90210 era interpretato da attori sui 23/25/30 anni, e i personaggi erano sedicenni. Parecchio incongruo.


Quindi... era evidente la differenza di età.
Comunque quelli di quella serie non erano vecchi.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi... era evidente la differenza di età.
> Comunque quelli di quella serie non erano vecchi.


di beverly hills solo una era più grande, quella che interpretava Andrea, mi pare, su Grease solo Olivia Newton John aveva 30 anni, john Travolta era un ragazzo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di beverly hills solo una era più grande, quella che interpretava Andrea, mi pare, su Grease solo Olivia Newton John aveva 30 anni, john Travolta era un ragazzo


John Travolta non aveva 18 anni!


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> John Travolta non aveva 18 anni!


aveva 24 anni, ho controllato


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo ora?


No, non l'ho mai considerata una dirimente, la differenza di età. Poi, mi sono fidanzata molto presto, e prima ho avuto a che fare con coetanei, ma credo che sia stata una cosa più dovuta all'ambiente che non frutto di chissà quale selezione anagrafica. Poi chiaramente, mi sono capitati i viscidi che volevano farsi la "ragazzina", ma ho conosciuto anche giovani sboroni per i quali il portafogli (spesso di papà) avrebbe dovuto costituire un plus nella relazione   , entrambe le tipologie mandate allegramente a fanculo, alcuni persino con perculamento


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Perché hai, o millanti di avere, una solida posizione professionale ed economica.


Ma cosa vuoi che c'entri? Tutta la gente con cui mi frequento sta messa come me, anzi In molti casi meglio, soprattutto da quando sono separato e ho lasciato all'ex moglie i metri quadri.
Il giochetto della Solida posizione professionale ed economica funziona solo quando dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno per cui rappresenti una modifica radicale dello stile di vita, ovviamente meglio.
Tra pari grado conta la genetica. O il saperci fare. Dato che sto sul cazzo anche alla mia mamma, il saperci fare lo escludo


----------



## alberto15 (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi mancavano le tue incursioni geniali
> Si parla di uomini e tu cosa fai? Porti l'esempio di tua moglie


Cosa c'e' da ridere lo sai solo tu. Tu parli per tutti gli uomini del mondo? Hai la delega? Il mio intervento e' perfettamente attinente sei tu che non capisci.


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di beverly hills solo una era più grande, quella che interpretava Andrea, mi pare, su Grease solo Olivia Newton John aveva 30 anni, john Travolta era un ragazzo


Solo Brian Austin Green aveva pressappoco la stessa età di David Silver, il suo personaggio. Gli altri erano tutti più grandi, Ian Ziering aveva circa 26 anni, quando ha iniziato a interpretare Steve...


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi... era evidente la differenza di età.
> Comunque quelli di quella serie non erano vecchi.


No, vecchi no, ma più adulti sì.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io lo guardo l'aspetto. Ho delle caratteristiche estetiche che sono imprescindibili. Denti storti, gambe a X, strabismo pesante mi ammosciano la poesia dal primo drink. Poi per carità Ognuno ha le sue.


Meno male uno che li guarda sti caxxo di denti oltre a me ed ad un altro firumino


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> aveva 24 anni, ho controllato


Tra 18 e 24 c’è un abisso di un liceale che trema per la maturità è un giovane uomo laureato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> No, vecchi no, ma più adulti sì.


Intendevo per chi era davvero ragazzino o ragazzina e guardava la serie.
Ovvio che con occhi adulti erano comunque ragazzi.
Non stato facendo osservazioni sul casting, ma sul fatto che se a una ragazzina sembrano vecchi i protagonisti, comunque giovani, che interpretano personaggi di ragazzini, ancor più è comprensibile che a me giovane i quarantenni apparissero vecchi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Cosa c'e' da ridere lo sai solo tu. Tu parli per tutti gli uomini del mondo? Hai la delega? Il mio intervento e' perfettamente attinente sei tu che non capisci.


Se io affermo " per gli uomini l'aspetto estetico è importante,  per le donne molto meno" e tu mi rispondi "ma no, sbagli, guarda l'amante di mia moglie,  è brutto" hai confutato o hai confermato la mia affermazione?
Dai, è facile...


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Torno seria, o almeno ci provo  .
> Noi, del rapporto, sappiamo poco e niente, così come anche dei "motivi" che la hanno indotta, prima, a pensare che fossero balle, e poi, soltanto "fraintendimenti". Tutta sta roba non è chiara, e probabilmente è anche giusto che non lo sia, dato il contesto un pò di.... sputtanamento
> Non concordo totalmente con @ipazia , quando dice che per uno SBAGLIO (riconosciuto come tale, eh: che diverso sarebbe stato se Circe avesse detto "cazzomenefrega") riterrebbe tout court inaffidabile la persona. Di fronte alla ammissione di uno sbaglio, personalmente (e a maggior ragione se trattasi di un rapporto veramente importante) piglierei l'amica a parte, le direi che non ho gradito una manifestazione in pubblica (certamente un pò infantile ma.... si sbaglia un pò tutti, eh  ) e dopo di che mi renderei disponibile al chiarimento, in privato. Ma se il problema sta a valle, per così dire, e attiene al fatto che con questa persona si è creata una dinamica per cui "va tutto bene, ma ocio a dirmi anche una sola cosa storta", allora saluterei la persona in questione, cercando di tenere un buon ricordo del rapporto (per come lo avevo percepito all'epoca), e va da sé per il resto che la mancata spiegazione, di fronte al dilemma "balla galattica" o "fraintendimento", mi farebbe propendere per la prima, con conseguente fugone dell'altro (il punto che dici tu), una volta realizzato che magari la balla è lì, ben visibile, e l'altra non si è detta disponibile ad accettarla. Ci si può anche passar sopra, per carità , ma bisogna avere anzitutto la convenienza a farlo, e in secondo luogo, poi, almeno a me, il retropensiero di avere a che fare, più che con uno che ricambia la sincerità, con un pallaro che racconta la qualunque senza manco preoccuparsi di renderla credibile, resterebbe. E andrebbe a mettere ovviamente un disvalore al rapporto, per il quale, dopo, la sincerità la saluto pure io


Se avessi parlato di SBAGLIO non sarei d'accordo con me stessa neppure io. 

Un comportamento come questo: "devo dirti che mi hai mentito, secondo me, e invece che parlarmene e verificare quel "secondo me" ne parli con altri (non necessariamente un forum, anche un'altra persona)" io non lo considero uno sbaglio.

E' una postura relazionale.
Che descrive alcune impostazioni di fondo della persona.
Impostazioni per me fondamentali nella selezione.

Per cui non è questione di giusto o sbagliato.
E quindi di sbaglio e quindi di scuse.

E' una impostazione che io non desidero vicina.

Io non sono in quel modo. Parlo direttamente o taccio.
Pretendo lo stesso identico trattamento. Senza se e senza ma.

D'altro canto, se tu non sei così, non è un problema. Non è uno sbaglio. Non servono scuse. E' quello che sei.
Semplicemente non sei in grado di darmi quello di cui io ho bisogno per stare in una relazione che considero affidabile.
Quindi salut.

Non c'è nulla da chiarire.
Ci sono diversità che possono convivere e altre no.

Di per certo, rinunciare a qualcosa di sè, per poi rompere pure i coglioni "ma io l'ho fatto per te...." ecco, questo mi fa scattare il delitto più nero.

E questo, dal racconto, è l'altro aspetto che nella situazione descritta mi farebbe essere ancora più decisa nell'eliminazione.

Io sono una che si incazza (per davvero).
Le persone che ho vicino lo sanno, non solo me lo dicono, ma sanno anche averci a che fare.

Con la gente in generale non mi incazzo, non mi toccano quindi non mi stimolano emozioni intense.
Dove c'è affetto per me, però, c'è anche la rabbia e anche il dolore.
Sono inscindibili in me. E questa sono io.

E io mi tengo vicino SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE chi sa stare vicino ad una come me.
Chi non ha bisogno del libretto delle istruzioni e del vocabolario perchè semplicemente ha posture simili alle mie.
*E soprattutto non ha paura di parlar chiaro correndo il rischio di perdersi. *
Il tempo a disposizione è troppo poco per sprecarlo a contenere invece che a imparare.

E imparare significa avere accanto persone che non hanno remore a dire NULLA.

L'altro aspetto, che in questo racconto è emerso, che mi farebbe confermare ulteriormente l'eliminazione, è la giustifica vittimistica.
Eh, ma io sono una frana, non ne faccio una giusta, non capisci, ma tu però...

Ognuno parla per sè. Non servono giustificazioni.
Se siamo in relazione lo so già quali sono gli aspetti che mi fan partire il delitto di te. E tu dovresti saperlo di me.
E se siamo in relazione è perchè entrambi abbiam valutato che ci si sta dentro. Senza mettersi, per esempio, a camminare sulle uova per compiacere...(minchia...se becco qualcuno a camminarmi intorno sulle uova io divento una belva. Letteralmente. Non tollero chi tenta di compiacermi. Mi infastidisce fisicamente.)

Fan parte del pacchetto, aspetti caratteristici dell'altro, e sono pesati col bilancino del vale la pena. 
Ogni singolo giorno.

Le cose elencate nel racconto a me farebbero decidere senza ombra di dubbio per il "non ne vale la pena".

Senza giudizio sull'altro (l'altro è quello che è, come io sono quella che sono).

Ma il* "mi dispiace, ho sbagliato" in queste considerazioni sono perfettamente inutili.*

E onestamente mi farebbero pure incazzare.

Ma di che cazzo ti dispiaci per la minchia????
di quello che sei?????
A 40 e rotti anni ancora lì stai????

Alla mia età, dispiacersi di chi si è o stare con chi se ne dispiace...è uno spreco di tempo.
Che non ho più.


La parte dello sputtanamento in pubblico non la prendo neppure in considerazione.

Perchè *è solo la conseguenza* di una postura relazionale.

Poi, lo ribadisco.

Io tollero cose che altri non tollerano.
tipo che uno mi annusi i capelli, per dirne una.

Viceversa non tollero cose che altri tollerano.
Io non tollero che nelle relazioni dove investo tempo e risorse non ci sia chiarezza spontanea e non ci si confronti apertamente.

E guarda...anche nelle relazioni non affettive, se becco il pettegolezzo (che non parlar chiaro per me non è altro che pettegolezzo mascherato da premura o tentativo di stronzaggine) o, questa su tutte è quella che ritengo una chicca di inaffidabilità "te lo dico ma non dovrei, è un segreto, tienilo per te"....ma che cazzo dici?????

Ecco, quando becco questa roba, per me sei segnato/a. Croce. Morto che cammina.

Se per x motivi non posso eliminare, sei fuori da ogni fiducia da parte mia.
E ogni mia comunicazione è controllata e gestita e soprattutto verificata.

Probabilmente è uno dei motivi per cui le relazioni a cui tengo sono meno delle dita di una mano.
D'altro canto, sprecare le mie energie potendole investire in altro....ma anche no. 

Basta, di nuovo, parlar chiaro e decidere la propria posizione.


----------



## alberto15 (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se io affermo " per gli uomini l'aspetto estetico è importante,  per le donne molto meno" e tu mi rispondi "ma no, sbagli, guarda l'amante di mia moglie,  è brutto" hai confutato o hai confermato la mia affermazione?
> Dai, è facile...


Si certo e' piu' facile ancora per te ma non ci arrivi dai.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se avessi parlato di SBAGLIO non sarei d'accordo con me stessa neppure io.
> 
> Un comportamento come questo: "devo dirti che mi hai mentito, secondo me, e invece che parlarmene e verificare quel "secondo me" ne parli con altri (non necessariamente un forum, anche un'altra persona)" io non lo considero uno sbaglio.
> 
> ...


Capisco quello che intendi, però non toglie nulla al fatto che io possa avere quella "postura".... per quella volta. Capisco che ho sbagliato, mi scuso comunque per un errore ma.... non mi pare un errore da "in ginocchio sui ceci" 

Se poi lei (prendo Circe ma è chiaro che il discorso si è ampliato  ) fosse solita "dire a suocera affinché nuora intenda" (o viceversa ) per me sarebbe un altro discorso ancora. In quest'ottica direi però anche che è capitato, chi lo ha fatto si è reso presto conto di avere fatto una cazzata che non solo non ha fatto piacere, ma ha eluso la comunicazione diretta (che tuttavia, a quanto pare, non è comunque sempre ben gradita). E qui per me sta il primo "spezzone". Il secondo è che tutto ciò non cancellerebbe comunque le mie perplessità iniziali, sulle quali - una volta scusatami - andrei a chiedere chiarimenti. Poi dall'altra parte si possono accettare le scuse, decidere che questo comportamento relazionale, e posturale caratterizzi quella persona in maniera tale che domani non sarà differente (e quindi salutarla), eccetera eccetera. Io fossi in lei mi domanderei, ad esempio, COSA fa sì che, malgrado tutta la specialità del rapporto dichiarata, lei creda che, a domanda diretta, non avrebbe trovato dall'altra parte una persona felice di risponderle. Che poi questa convinzione (giusta o sbagliata che sia) è stata quella che ha dato origine (almeno credo) alla scelta di andare a parlarne su un forum. Io piglierei la palla al balzo per dire che no, non mi attendo e non voglio che l'altro usi una sorta di "manierismo" nei miei confronti, ma a una cavolata come questa passerei su. Che non significa affatto che se dopo tre giorni usi la stessa modalità io sia disposta a passarci sopra all'infinito, eh


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco quello che intendi, però non toglie nulla al fatto che io possa avere quella "postura".... per quella volta. Capisco che ho sbagliato, mi scuso comunque per un errore ma.... non mi pare un errore da "in ginocchio sui ceci"
> 
> Se poi lei (prendo Circe ma è chiaro che il discorso si è ampliato  ) fosse solita "dire a suocera affinché nuora intenda" (o viceversa ) per me sarebbe un altro discorso ancora. In quest'ottica direi però anche che è capitato, chi lo ha fatto si è reso presto conto di avere fatto una cazzata che non solo non ha fatto piacere, ma ha eluso la comunicazione diretta (che tuttavia, a quanto pare, non è comunque sempre ben gradita). E qui per me sta il primo "spezzone". Il secondo è che tutto ciò non cancellerebbe comunque le mie perplessità iniziali, sulle quali - una volta scusatami - andrei a chiedere chiarimenti. Poi dall'altra parte si possono accettare le scuse, decidere che questo comportamento relazionale, e posturale caratterizzi quella persona in maniera tale che domani non sarà differente (e quindi salutarla), eccetera eccetera. Io fossi in lei mi domanderei, ad esempio, COSA fa sì che, malgrado tutta la specialità del rapporto dichiarata, lei creda che, a domanda diretta, non avrebbe trovato dall'altra parte una persona felice di risponderle. Che poi questa convinzione (giusta o sbagliata che sia) è stata quella che ha dato origine (almeno credo) alla scelta di andare a parlarne su un forum. Io piglierei la palla al balzo per dire che no, non mi attendo e non voglio che l'altro usi una sorta di "manierismo" nei miei confronti, ma a una cavolata come questa passerei su. Che non significa affatto che se dopo tre giorni usi la stessa modalità io sia disposta a passarci sopra all'infinito, eh


Mi sa che non mi sono spiegata.  

Non è un errore. Non c'è nulla di cui scusarsi.

E' quello che è.

A volte esser quello che si è fa mettere distanza a qualcun altro.

Il punto è accettare che qualcuno ci possa rifiutare senza per forza usare la bilancia del giusto e dello sbagliato.

Parlo ancora per me, che io non sono l'amico di circe.

Per me, allontanare quando mi rendo conto di una certa postura è accettare l'altro.

Ti accetto per quello che sei. 
Semplicemente io non voglio aver niente a che fare con te.

A me, per esempio, non verrebbe mai in mente di parlar con qualcuno all'insaputa di qualcun altro, non mi verrebbe in mente di affermare che qualcuno ha mentito senza ver verificato e aver dati in mano. Senza dati per me è parlare a vanvera e lo trovo un inutile spreco di energia oltre che creatore di entropia. Altrettanto inutile e dispendiosa. 

Non è che mi sbaglio e lo faccio e poi mi correggo.

E' proprio una postura che non mi appartiene. Che anzi, mi stanca anche soltanto pensarla. 
Non mi posso sbagliare. Non esiste in me quel tipo di atteggiamento.
Proprio non nasce.

*Non è che ci penso eh, e mi chiedo se è giusto o sbagliato fare o non fare. *

Non c'è in me.

Intorno a me semplicemente tengo persone che non hanno di questi dubbi.
Che non sono nella condizione di dover decidere se parlar chiaro oppure no.

E' semplice.

Lo ribadisco. Non è uno sbaglio. A mio avviso.
Se circe ha bisogno di comunicazioni trasversali è un suo bisogno.
che si circondi di persone che ne hanno altrettanto bisogno.

Credimi quando ti dico che non aver bisogno di comunicazioni trasversali e dover aver a che fare con chi invece ne ha bisogno è immensamente faticoso, stancante e demotivante.

Quando mi capita, io parto già stanca in ogni discorso. Stanca, disinteressata e demotivata verso l'altro. 
Che so che il brodo sarà allungato da mille discorsi che io fondamentalmente ritengo inutili cazzate. 
Se ho spazio io stoppo. Mi sembra di buttar il tempo, che potrei usare che so...per giocare, toh!

Se devo farlo per interesse o lavoro lo faccio e mi accollo la fatica che sento in questo tipo di comunicazioni.
E credimi, sento proprio la non fluidità del discorso, il giro, il prenderla larga, l'indorare la pillola...uff.
Fra l'altro mi crea allarmi, perchè onestamente non mi fido di chi non parla e tace o usa il non detto per comunicare.
E aver allarmi attivati mi stanca ulteriormente.

Se è lavoro o convenienza sociale, vabbè, mi ci presto.

Nella mia vita privata, no.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sa che non mi sono spiegata.
> 
> Non è un errore. Non c'è nulla di cui scusarsi.
> 
> ...


Tu hai parlato di "accettare", a me in questo caso viene in mente "accogliere". E.... se io ti accolgo, ti tengo vicino. L'accettazione la ricollego più a un determinato comportamento, e in questo caso, per me, lo scusarsi, l'ammettere uno sbaglio, rileva 
Se io faccio una.... "bambinata", non necessariamente ho questa postura, o la considero la mia normale modalità di relazionarmi. Semplicemente ho fatto una bambinata, che ammetto, e riconosco come bambinata. Il più, secondo me, in questi casi, è l'essere sinceri nel dire e soprattutto nel dirsi se, questa bambinata, è autenticamente riconosciuta come tale. Ma, se così non è, la prossima è dietro l'angolo 

In ipotesi (piglio circe ma è un discorso che ben si presta a millemila altre ipotesi) posso immaginare che Circe si sia incazzata per un qualcosa che non le tornava e (SBAGLIANDO) abbia aperto un 3D sul forum anziché parlarne al diretto interessato. Perché appunto probabilmente incazzata. Abbia (nel senso che proprio abbia nel suo personale bagaglio) questa modalità, ma che la usi raramente, e che sappia che è comunque una modalità sbagliata (a me non piace lo sbraitare, ad esempio, né chi lo usa: ma ciò non toglie che, SBAGLIANDO, capiti anche a me di sbraitare. Di usare una modalità comunicativa del tutto controproducente, dal mio punto di vista. Quasi mai mi succede, eppure a volte capita. Come so di avere nel mio bagaglio alcuni meccanismi di "triangolazione": usati poco, ma comunque usati, e so bene anche in che contesti. Per questo che dicevo che, fossi in lei, l'occhio lo darei al contesto  : perché se il contesto è quello di una relazione finalizzata alla (il più possibile) libera espressione di sè.... il non sentirsi libera di.... anche contestargli , una balla (presunta o reale che sia) mi parla di un obiettivo relazionale fallito. E a quel punto mi spiego anche l'assunzione di una postura che magari altrove non ho


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu hai parlato di "accettare", a me in questo caso viene in mente "accogliere". E.... se io ti accolgo, ti tengo vicino. L'accettazione la ricollego più a un determinato comportamento, e in questo caso, per me, lo scusarsi, l'ammettere uno sbaglio, rileva
> Se io faccio una.... "bambinata", non necessariamente ho questa postura, o la considero la mia normale modalità di relazionarmi. Semplicemente ho fatto una bambinata, che ammetto, e riconosco come bambinata. Il più, secondo me, in questi casi, è l'essere sinceri nel dire e soprattutto nel dirsi se, questa bambinata, è autenticamente riconosciuta come tale. Ma, se così non è, la prossima è dietro l'angolo
> 
> In ipotesi (piglio circe ma è un discorso che ben si presta a millemila altre ipotesi) posso immaginare che Circe si sia incazzata per un qualcosa che non le tornava e (SBAGLIANDO) abbia aperto un 3D sul forum anziché parlarne al diretto interessato. Perché appunto probabilmente incazzata. Abbia (nel senso che proprio abbia nel suo personale bagaglio) questa modalità, ma che la usi raramente, e che sappia che è comunque una modalità sbagliata (a me non piace lo sbraitare, ad esempio, né chi lo usa: ma ciò non toglie che, SBAGLIANDO, capiti anche a me di sbraitare. Di usare una modalità comunicativa del tutto controproducente, dal mio punto di vista. Quasi mai mi succede, eppure a volte capita. Come so di avere nel mio bagaglio alcuni meccanismi di "triangolazione": usati poco, ma comunque usati, e so bene anche in che contesti. Per questo che dicevo che, fossi in lei, l'occhio lo darei al contesto  : perché se il contesto è quello di una relazione finalizzata alla (il più possibile) libera espressione di sè.... il non sentirsi libera di.... anche contestargli , una balla (presunta o reale che sia) mi parla di un obiettivo relazionale fallito. E a quel punto mi spiego anche l'assunzione di una postura che magari altrove non ho


Non ho parlato casualmente di accettazione.

L'accoglimento vien dopo l'accettazione. E non è scontato.

Come dicevo, ti accetto e in conseguenza all'accettare chi sei ti allontano.

Il viverlo male, l'allontanamento intendo, non è un mio problema.

Io non vivo male l'esser allontanata per chi sono.
Anzi. Lo ritengo un comportamento onesto e trasparente.

E mi è capitato. Di esser allontanata.
Meglio. Probabilmente l'altro ha colto cose che io non ho colto o le ha colte prima di me.

Ha fatto un piacere ad entrambi. Facendo risparmiare tempo ed energia.

continui a parlare di sbaglio. E io continuo a risponderti che questi non sono sbagli.

A 15 forse lo possono essere, uno o una si sta ancora formando.
Oltre i 20 non sono sbagli.

anzi...se ti capita, perchè hai fatto una bambinata, e usi questo come spiegazione ho un motivo in più per esser decisa.
Significa che ti giustifichi per chi sei ed inoltre che quella postura ti appartiene talmente tanto che se non sei attento/a ti scappa via di mano e la combini, come i bambini.


Io non considero sbagliato aver bisogno di utilizzare la trasversalità comunicativa.
Semplicemente nelle relazioni strette non è una cosa che voglio.

come dicevo la trovo stancante, inutile...e perdo di attenzione e ascolto.

I contesti richiedono adattamento.
Ma ognuno è chi è.

A me capita raramente che arrivino quel genere di comunicazioni.

Probabilmente non è soddisfacente comunicare in quel modo con me.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> ..Circe si sia incazzata per un qualcosa che non le tornava e (SBAGLIANDO) abbia aperto un 3D sul forum anziché parlarne al diretto interessato.


Non ne ha parlato al diretto interessato perché dice che questo qui si sarebbe incazzato a bestia...

E invece aprendo un 3d  questo qui non solo non si è incazzato, ma si è rintanato sotto il letto come il gatto... e ora mentre legge se la starà facendo sotto dalla figura di merda che ha rimediato  ..

Messaggio arrivato a destino e incazzatura evitata

Più di così..


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ne ha parlato al diretto interessato perché dice che questo qui si sarebbe incazzato a bestia...
> 
> E invece aprendo un 3d  questo qui non solo non si è incazzato, ma si è rintanato sotto il letto come il gatto... e ora mentre legge se la starà facendo sotto dalla figura di merda che ha rimediato  ..
> 
> ...


Vabbè ma nemmeno si sa chi è.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho parlato casualmente di accettazione.
> 
> *L'accoglimento vien dopo l'accettazione. E non è scontato.*
> 
> ...


Mi soffermo sul grassetto perché il resto (come la pensi) mi è chiaro 

Se io e te stiamo in una relazione per la quale mi sento di dire che sei la persona con cui mi posso mettere a nudo, confidarmi, ed essere me stessa, per me, siamo già arrivati alla fase dell'accoglienza. Nell'ambito della quale un tuo comportamento lo accetto, o non lo accetto. Se non lo accetto te lo dichiaro, e se ne parla. E' in questo passaggio che io vedo lo sbaglio che tu non vedi (e sì, è infantile, ma ripeto per i miei parametri non è una roba da allontanamento, laddove comunque lo sbaglio venga dichiarato, e ancor più che lo si dichiari davvero quasi subito), perché anzichè usare la comunicazione diretta è stata usata una comunicazione trasversale, che non ha sortito certo gli effetti voluti.

E' vero che accogliere non significa accogliere all'infinito e senza verifiche , ma se io e te siamo in una relazione che mi consente di dire che per me sei la persona con cui riesco maggiormente ad essere me stessa, verosimilmente ci siamo già accolte. Oppure ho toppato alla grande a dar valore a quella relazione (cosa che capita) o ancora (sottovariante) l'altro non ha avuto manco per le balle il fatto di accogliermi


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ne ha parlato al diretto interessato perché dice che questo qui si sarebbe incazzato a bestia...
> 
> E invece aprendo un 3d  questo qui non solo non si è incazzato, ma si è rintanato sotto il letto come il gatto... e ora mentre legge se la starà facendo sotto dalla figura di merda che ha rimediato  ..
> 
> ...


Eh, vabbé, se così è però della relazione fregancazzo


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vabbè ma nemmeno si sa chi è.


Ma non è mica colpa nostra.. se non si palesa io lo capisco 

Al suo posto mi sentirei ricoperto di merda, solo per la descrizione del nevrastenico che come gli dici una parolina schizza su piantando incazzature cosmiche.

 quindi è giusto che non si palesi, è comprensibile, ha tutta la mia comprensione


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è mica colpa nostra.. se non si palesa io lo capisco
> 
> Al suo posto mi sentirei ricoperto di merda, solo per la descrizione del nevrastenico che come gli dici una parolina schizza su piantando incazzature cosmiche.
> 
> quindi è giusto che non si palesi, è comprensibile, ha tutta la mia comprensione


ma infatti circe ha sbagliato a scrivere che è un utente di questo forum 
per il resto lui potrebbe anche  spiegare il suo punto di vista


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, vabbé, se così è però della relazione fregancazzo


Nel momento esatto in cui lei (o chi per lei) ha aperto in pubblico il 3d, lo ha in qualche modo mollato.

Almeno dal mio punto di vista

Poi.. mettici pure tutti i chiarimenti privati che vuoi e le riconciliazioni, ma lo sbercio è fatto, e quel che metti sopra saranno sempre toppe


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti circe ha sbagliato a scrivere che è un utente di questo forum
> per il resto lui potrebbe anche  spiegare il suo punto di vista


Si, concordo, ma..
Quando deludi una persona, devi mettere in conto che questa cerchi un qualche sfogo extra e nello sfogo gli possa anche "scappare il miccio"..

Vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno: non ha fatto il nome del nick 

È ancora un uomo libero di dire che è stato lui oppure tacere


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, concordo, ma..
> Quando deludi una persona, devi mettere in conto che questa cerchi un qualche sfogo extra e nello sfogo gli possa anche "scappare il miccio"..
> 
> Vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno: non ha fatto il nome del nick


potrebbe spiegare il suo punto di vista anche restando nell'anonimato, invece di dire a circe (in modo molto maturo) "ridammi le mie macchinine e io con te non ci gioco più"


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nel momento esatto in cui lei (o chi per lei) ha aperto in pubblico il 3d, lo ha in qualche modo mollato.
> 
> Almeno dal mio punto di vista
> 
> Poi.. mettici pure tutti i chiarimenti privati che vuoi e le riconciliazioni, ma lo sbercio è fatto, e quel che metti sopra saranno sempre toppe


Ma dai!  Non ha portato nemmeno in chiaro il problema, ha sbagliato a dire che era uno del forum, tutto quel che vuoi, ma da lì a mettere fine a un rapporto (se ovviamente non basato sull'aria fritta) oh.... per me ne corre


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma dai!  Non ha portato nemmeno in chiaro il problema, ha sbagliato a dire che era uno del forum, tutto quel che vuoi, ma da lì a mettere fine a un rapporto (se ovviamente non basato sull'aria fritta) oh.... per me ne corre


Mettere fine no, formalmente puoi fare la pace

Ma dentro lo ha già mollato 

Almeno a me accadrebbe così..  se facessi così, intimamente avrei già mollato.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti circe ha sbagliato a scrivere che è un utente di questo forum
> per il resto lui potrebbe anche  spiegare il suo punto di vista


Non ho letto tutti i commenti. Ma non vedo perché il lui in questione debba spiegare il suo punto di vista. 
a volte da piccoli errori si capiscono grandi cose e anche che le persone dietro ad uno schermo non sono come le pensiamo. Io credo che un’amicizia vera ha bisogno anche di fisicità, di contatto, di bere un caffè, di abbracciarsi, altrimenti è conoscenza.
Io ho conosciuto la mia migliore amica on line ma ci vediamo appena possiamo. E anche il mio amico segreto. 
Credo che lei abbia investito troppo in questa amicizia e che si sia fatta dei film “ mentali’ concedetemi il termine, io resto dell’idea che anche se c’è la distanza per lei era più che un’amicizia., altrimenti non mi spiego le reazioni di entrambi. Poi non abbiamo dettagli. Da quanto si conoscono, cosa ha fatto scattare la reazione di lui e se è un grande amico perché non ne hai parlato direttamente con lui? La reazione di lui sarebbe stata diversa, poi ovviamente con il sennò di poi è facile parlare.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mettere fine no, formalmente puoi fare la pace
> 
> Ma dentro lo ha già mollato
> 
> Almeno a me accadrebbe così..  se facessi così, intimamente avrei già mollato.


Anche per me 
Qualcosa si è rotto
Dopodiché si uscirei allo scoperto e darei la mia versione


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutti i commenti. Ma non vedo perché il lui in questione debba spiegare il suo punto di vista.
> a volte da piccoli errori si capiscono grandi cose e anche che le persone dietro ad uno schermo non sono come le pensiamo. Io credo che un’amicizia vera ha bisogno anche di fisicità, di contatto, di bere un caffè, di abbracciarsi, altrimenti è conoscenza.
> Io ho conosciuto la mia migliore amica on line ma ci vediamo appena possiamo. E anche il mio amico segreto.
> Credo che lei abbia investito troppo in questa amicizia e che si sia fatta dei film “ mentali’ concedetemi il termine, io resto dell’idea che anche se c’è la distanza per lei era più che un’amicizia., altrimenti non mi spiego le reazioni di entrambi. Poi non abbiamo dettagli. Da quanto si conoscono, cosa ha fatto scattare la reazione di lui e se è un grande amico perché non ne hai parlato direttamente con lui? La reazione di lui sarebbe stata diversa, poi ovviamente con il sennò di poi è facile parlare.


prima di tutto potrebbe spiegarlo a lei, in privato, invece di fare l'offeso come un dodicenne
poi può anche scrivere qui senza "fare outing" non deve per forza dire "si sono io"
ho dei carissimi amici conosciuti online, ci sentiamo spesso e ci vediamo quando possiamo, questi ultimi due anni sono stati ovviamente complicati vivendo lontani, ma la tecnologia  ci permette di restare in contatto
poi che entrambi siano esagerati concordo


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche per me
> *Qualcosa si è rotto*
> Dopodiché si uscirei allo scoperto e darei la mia versione


See vabbè.

Posso dirti, con cognizione di causa, che non ti credo?
Dai anche terze possibilità. 
Almeno agli uomini… con le donne forse sei un po’ più categorica.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> See vabbè.
> 
> Posso dirti, con cognizione di causa, che non ti credo?
> Dai anche terze possibilità.
> Almeno agli uomini… con le donne forse sei un po’ più categorica.


Non ho detto che chiuderei ma cambierebbe qualcosa soprattutto perché ripeto non amo chi scrive a nuora perché suocera intenda
Che rapporto è se non vuoi parlarmi in faccia per paura?


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> prima di tutto potrebbe spiegarlo a lei, in privato, invece di fare l'offeso come un dodicenne
> poi può anche scrivere qui senza "fare outing" non deve per forza dire "si sono io"
> ho dei carissimi amici conosciuti online, ci sentiamo spesso e ci vediamo quando possiamo, questi ultimi due anni sono stati ovviamente complicati vivendo lontani, ma la tecnologia  ci permette di restare in contatto
> poi che entrambi siano esagerati concordo


Ma a quanto ho capito a lei l’ha spiegato, prima di bloccarla.

Tanto è vero che si è cosparsa il capo di cenere e ha chiesto scusa e ha parlato di fraintendimento e bla bla.

Poi se lui scrivesse qui penso si capirebbe, e quindi equivarrebbe a fare outing.


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che chiuderei ma cambierebbe qualcosa soprattutto perché ripeto non amo chi scrive a nuora perché suocera intenda
> Che rapporto è se non vuoi parlarmi in faccia per paura?


Forse all’inizio. Poi più o meno tutto come prima.
(per come ti conosco).

A volte in effetti fai un po’ paura, comunque.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

allora io ho cominciato la discussione e io la finisco...ci siamo chiariti in privato, tutto ok, va bene continuare la discussione sulla cosa in generale ma il discorso mio personale con questa persona può anche chiudersi qua sul forum, io ho imparato la lezione e vi assicuro che una cavolata simile non la ripeterò più!!!...nessuno deve fare outing


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mettere fine no, formalmente puoi fare la pace
> 
> Ma dentro lo ha già mollato
> 
> Almeno a me accadrebbe così..  se facessi così, intimamente avrei già mollato.


Mah: lei ha parlato di mentire per il gusto di farlo, con relativa conclusione (e domanda generale) sul perché gli uomini trattino una donna non in quanto essere umano ma in quanto "preda", anche quando (mentire?) non può sortire un risultato diverso da un rapporto di amicizia.
Quindi l'ipotesi che fai tu non è del tutto peregrina, in effetti, e a quel punto dare in pasto o meno la storia significherebbe più una azione premeditata di "vendetta" (virgolettato d'obbligo) piuttosto che una reale necessità di chiarimento  .
Fila, eh, ma non mi è sembrata quella la modalità, nel senso che non mi è sembrata proprio una cosa programmata a tavolino per far andare lui a nascondersi sotto il letto (evitando l'incazzatura) e al contempo portando fuori il problema.
Mi è sembrato più uno "sfogo", fatto senza pensarci troppo, che porta in sé domande sul perché, se costui è tanto amico, lei non si sia sentita libera di prenderlo a parte e dirgli "scusa, ma sta roba non mi torna....."


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io ho imparato la lezione e vi assicuro che una cavolata simile non la ripeterò più!!!...nessuno deve fare outing


Zi Badrone  
Il tipo ha il cazzo piccolo. Sicuro.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Zi Badrone
> Il tipo ha il cazzo piccolo. Sicuro.


c'è pieno di cazzi piccoli in giro


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> allora io ho cominciato la discussione e io la finisco...ci siamo chiariti in privato, tutto ok, va bene continuare la discussione sulla cosa in generale ma il discorso mio personale con questa persona può anche chiudersi qua sul forum, io ho imparato la lezione e vi assicuro che una cavolata simile non la ripeterò più!!!...nessuno deve fare outing


Ci credo che lui non fa outing, non vuole fare la figura dell'altro 15 enne. 
Senza offesa Circe, ma hai sbagliato per ben 2 volte. 
Agendo di impeto, senza motivo (apparente)


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Insomma. Per quanto mi riguarda amico uomo, amica donna non è la stessa cosa.
> Portano dietro differenze che sono strutturali legate alla sessualità.
> Senza entrare nel banale, con un'amica donna difficilmente disquisierei di moto, birre, sport, avventure ....
> Ci sono ovvi interessi che ci dividono.
> ...


Nell'insieme è la risposta più sensata


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci credo che lui non fa outing, non vuole fare la figura dell'altro 15 enne.
> Senza offesa Circe, ma hai sbagliato per ben 2 volte.
> Agendo di impeto, senza motivo (apparente)


per quello andiamo d'accordo...insieme almeno arriviamo a 30 anni


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma a quanto ho capito a lei l’ha spiegato, prima di bloccarla.
> 
> Tanto è vero che si è cosparsa il capo di cenere e ha chiesto scusa e ha parlato di fraintendimento e bla bla.
> 
> Poi se lui scrivesse qui penso si capirebbe, e quindi equivarrebbe a fare outing.


In generale , nel caso fossi costretta chi bloccherei?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> per quello andiamo d'accordo...insieme almeno arriviamo a 30 anni


A posto vi regalo i biglietti per il bruco mela


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In generale , nel caso fossi costretta chi bloccherei?


ma chi ha bloccato chi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A posto vi regalo i biglietti per il bruco mela


adoroooooo!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma chi ha bloccato chi?


Lui te, no?


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In generale , nel caso fossi costretta chi bloccherei?


Ma sai che non ho capito la domanda?


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lui te, no?


e chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai che non ho capito la domanda?


Hai ragione, ho il telefono che fa le bizze. 
Se ti trovassi a bloccare una persona su una chat perché lo faresti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto?


All'inizio mi pare di aver letto cosi


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> All'inizio mi pare di aver letto cosi


mai parlato di blocco


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mai parlato di blocco


Dopo lo cerco


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dopo lo cerco


ok, fammi sapere


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> allora io ho cominciato la discussione e io la finisco...ci siamo chiariti in privato, tutto ok, va bene continuare la discussione sulla cosa in generale ma il discorso mio personale con questa persona può anche chiudersi qua sul forum, io ho imparato la lezione e vi assicuro che una cavolata simile non la ripeterò più!!!...nessuno deve fare outing


È stato solo un momento,  un puerile sbaglio, una debolezza.. 
In fondo.. è la concreta testimonianza di quanto importante sia nel frattempo diventato il vostro rapporto, di quanto insieme.. giorno dopo giorno, abbiate costruito.

E tutto questo ...lo avete fatto voi
insieme ......


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mai parlato di blocco


Anch'io avevo capito che aveva bloccato i contatti


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch'io avevo capito che aveva bloccato i contatti


Ma che vi siete bevute???


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È stato solo un momento,  un puerile sbaglio, una debolezza..
> In fondo.. è la concreta testimonianza di quanto importante sia nel frattempo diventato il vostro rapporto, di quanto insieme.. giorno dopo giorno, abbiate costruito.
> 
> E tutto questo ...lo avete fatto voi
> insieme ......


e fatto da noi è tanta roba!!!


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho il telefono che fa le bizze.
> Se ti trovassi a bloccare una persona su una chat perché lo faresti?


Con persone che conosco mi è capitato di farlo solo una volta, con il mio ex amante, quando non volevo essere più contattata da lui.

Poi è capitato con sconosciuti che magari mi contattavano tramite fb.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma che vi siete bevute???


Vabbè dai, è un particolare


----------



## Ulisse (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> c'è pieno di cazzi piccoli in giro


però prima di fare i nomi, contattali in pvt questa volta.


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma che vi siete bevute???


Io sono così, naturale


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> però prima di fare i nomi, contattali in pvt questa volta.


ma chi ha mai fatto nomi???...ma voi state tutti male


----------



## Ulisse (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma chi ha mai fatto nomi???...ma voi state tutti male


volevo far tremare tutti questi cazzettini piccoli scopatori da tastiera 
Circeleak


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma che vi siete bevute???


C'era scritto sono certa, avevi aperto il 3d , perché non riuscivi a parlarci


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Con persone che conosco mi è capitato di farlo solo una volta, con il mio ex amante, quando non volevo essere più contattata da lui.
> 
> Poi è capitato con sconosciuti che magari mi contattavano tramite fb.


Praticamente chi da fastidio


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> C'era scritto sono certa, avevi aperto il 3d , perché non riuscivi a parlarci


Io non ricordo di "blocchi" ma soltanto che lui ha troncato il rapporto.  Però nella sostanza cambia poco, se mi dici che non vuoi più avere a che fare con me, blocco o non blocco, la sostanza quella è


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> C'era scritto sono certa, avevi aperto il 3d , perché non riuscivi a parlarci


ti giuro di no!!!...é un lavoraccio...rileggiti tutte le 22 pagine...non troverai mai scritto che mi ha bloccata


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Praticamente chi da fastidio


nel mio caso, sì.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ti giuro di no!!!...é un lavoraccio...rileggiti tutte le 22 pagine...non troverai mai scritto che mi ha bloccata


Non me le rileggo di sicuro, se per caso lo trovo te lo faccio sapere. 
Comunque ha ragione @Foglia la sostanza era che non non voleva più avere contatti


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non ricordo di "blocchi" ma soltanto che lui ha troncato il rapporto.  Però nella sostanza cambia poco, se mi dici che non vuoi più avere a che fare con me, blocco o non blocco, la sostanza quella è


Troppo confidenza guasta la riverenza


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non me le rileggo di sicuro, se per caso lo trovo te lo faccio sapere.
> Comunque ha ragione @Foglia la sostanza era che non non voleva più avere contatti


Eh infatti.... sarà stato... un lapsus


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Ueh ueh ueh, piano con gli epiteti, io sono il difensore dei portatori di penepiccolo, quindi vi pregherei di moderare i termini che già non ce la siamo cercata e ci e‘ capitata. 
e pur piccolo che sia dobbiamo lavorare comunque come tutti voi portatori di glandepene.
quindi vista questa enorme ingiustizia aggiuntasi al lavoro sporco che qualcuno deve pur fare, vi pregherei di essere più delicati nei nostri confronti. 
grazie.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Ma quindi com’è finita? Mi sono persa 2-3 pagine.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> c'è pieno di cazzi piccoli in giro


Si ma il carattere _permalossissimo_ a muzzo è proprio del matita. Anni di bullismo negli spogliatoi. C'è da capirli, poverini.
E poi normalmente è bugiardo chi è debole.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ueh ueh ueh, piano con gli epiteti, io sono il difensore dei portatori di penepiccolo, quindi vi pregherei di moderare i termini che già non ce la siamo cercata e ci e‘ capitata.
> e pur piccolo che sia dobbiamo lavorare comunque come tutti voi portatori di glandepene.
> quindi vista questa enorme ingiustizia aggiuntasi al lavoro sporco che qualcuno deve pur fare, vi pregherei di essere più delicati nei nostri confronti.
> grazie.


Ecco perché le vuoi giovani e nullipare. Non le sciupi


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco perché le vuoi giovani e nullipare. Non le sciupi


Va che oggi ti ho scritto il contrario…


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma quindi com’è finita? Mi sono persa 2-3 pagine.


Mi sa che trombano a breve.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi sa che trombano a breve.


Che tenerini.


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma chi ha mai fatto nomi???...ma voi state tutti male


ti stanno mettendo alla prova così tu i nomi li fai


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh infatti.... sarà stato... un lapsus


 un signore che conoscevo aveva i lapis, quando non ricordava


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un signore che conoscevo aveva i lapis, quando non ricordava


forse ce l'aveva all'orecchio il lapis, per scrivere cosa che facevo anche io  per non perdermi la matita, salve bambina tutto bene?


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un signore che conoscevo aveva i lapis, quando non ricordava


Pure io ne conoscevo uno che diceva così!


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco perché le vuoi giovani e nullipare. Non le sciupi


Ma nullipare anche se hanno fatto il cesareo?


----------



## Koala (4 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutti i commenti. Ma non vedo perché il lui in questione debba spiegare il suo punto di vista.
> a volte da piccoli errori si capiscono grandi cose e anche che le persone dietro ad uno schermo non sono come le pensiamo. Io credo che un’amicizia vera ha bisogno anche di fisicità, di contatto, di bere un caffè, di abbracciarsi, altrimenti è conoscenza.
> Io ho conosciuto la mia migliore amica on line ma ci vediamo appena possiamo. E anche il mio amico segreto.
> Credo che lei abbia investito troppo in questa amicizia e che si sia fatta dei film “ mentali’ concedetemi il termine, io resto dell’idea che anche se c’è la distanza per lei era più che un’amicizia., altrimenti non mi spiego le reazioni di entrambi. Poi non abbiamo dettagli. Da quanto si conoscono, cosa ha fatto scattare la reazione di lui e se è un grande amico perché non ne hai parlato direttamente con lui? La reazione di lui sarebbe stata diversa, poi ovviamente con il sennò di poi è facile parlare.


Anche io ho conosciuto una mia carissima amica online, nello stesso “posto” in cui ho conosciuto l’extra, lei è l’unica che sa di noi…


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2022)

oltre a tutti noi


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e fatto da noi è tanta roba!!!


Vai,  che è tutto sistemato..

Tutto come prima, ma che dico
Meglio di prima!


----------



## Koala (4 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> oltre a tutti noi


Vabbè ma voi non conoscete ne me, ne lui ne lei…

spero


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi soffermo sul grassetto perché il resto (come la pensi) mi è chiaro
> 
> Se io e te stiamo in una relazione per la quale mi sento di dire che sei la persona con cui mi posso mettere a nudo, confidarmi, ed *essere me stessa,* per me, *siamo già arrivati alla fase dell'accoglienza*. Nell'ambito della quale un tuo comportamento lo accetto, o non lo accetto. Se non lo accetto te lo dichiaro, e se ne parla. E' in questo passaggio che io vedo lo sbaglio che tu non vedi (e sì, è infantile, ma ripeto per i miei parametri non è una roba da allontanamento, laddove comunque lo sbaglio venga dichiarato, e ancor più che lo si dichiari davvero quasi subito), perché anzichè usare la comunicazione diretta è stata usata una comunicazione trasversale, che non ha sortito certo gli effetti voluti.
> 
> E' vero che accogliere non significa accogliere all'infinito e senza verifiche , ma se io e te siamo in una relazione che mi consente di dire che per me sei la persona con cui riesco maggiormente ad essere me stessa, verosimilmente ci siamo già accolte. Oppure ho toppato alla grande a dar valore a quella relazione (cosa che capita) o ancora (sottovariante) l'altro non ha avuto manco per le balle il fatto di accogliermi


Se sono me stessa, non ho timore delle tue incazzature. O di tue reazioni. (anche perchè questo è un problema risolto prima di lasciarmi conoscere per davvero).

Se sono me stessa la cosa più spontanea è parlare. A prescindere dalle tue possibili reazioni.
Proprio perchè sono me stessa.

Se questo non avviene...non c'è accoglienza.



Esser se stessi, aprirsi e mettersi a nudo a mio avviso mica è raccontare i cazzi propri o mostrare le proprie emozioni.
Io quello lo posso fare con chiunque.

Ho raccontato anche qui sul forum i cazzi miei, ho scritto emozioni e turbamenti, per dire.

Mi sono messa a nudo?
Certo che no. 

*Esser se stessi è non aver vincoli con se stessi nella relazione con l'altro. 
E questo si traduce nella chiarezza di espressione. 
Si traduce nel Conoscere l'altro e le sue reazioni senza turbamento a riguardo. *

E l'accoglienza è esattamente questa.
Entrando nel significato, che è un tantinello oltre il buon costume per cui educatamente ti tratto bene e ti accolgo nei miei spazi di vita.

Reciprocamente.

Il non dire, il non parlar chiaro cozza profondamente con l'accoglienza.
E neanche tanto quella dell'altro.

Ma quella per sè.
Se mi tengo dubbi, pensieri, timori perchè se no tu....sono io che non sto accogliendo me stessa in me stessa.
E' conseguenza il fatto che non sto accogliendo neppure te.

Fra le conseguenze di questo, c'è trovare vie alternative per esprimere sè.
Offuscare, mostrare parti e non altre. Mostrarle di nascosto o anticipando quello che l'altro potrebbe fare o dire.

Tutto questo falsa una relazione.

Nei miei parametri di relazione. Di vicinanza.



Ecco perchè non  un errore. O uno sbaglio.
Ma un modus operandi. Dove forma e sostanza coincidono.

E non c'è nulla di cui scusarsi o per cui cospargersi il capo di cenere.

E' solo scegliere chi tenersi vicino oppure no.

Quello è.
A qualcuno va bene.

A qualcuno no.

Onestamente...penso che si stia abusando parecchio del "mostro tutta me stessa/o...etc etc..." e che lo si scambi con l'usarsi vicendevolmente come sfogatoio. Che va benissimo. E' importante aver da sfogarsi, parlare, raccontare, confrontarsi anche, chiedere consiglio e poter pensare che l'altro terrà con cura quelle parti.

Io colgo la differenza però.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Anche io ho conosciuto una mia carissima amica online, nello stesso “posto” in cui ho conosciuto l’extra, lei è l’unica che sa di noi…


Guarda… io ho una carissima amica che sa tantissime cose di me, ma quando mi ha chiesto “ma scusa quando ci hai scopato con quello?” Ho risposto “mai” e non era vero  ma non me la sentivo di dirle la verità


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse ce l'aveva all'orecchio il lapis, per scrivere cosa che facevo anche io  per non perdermi la matita, salve bambina tutto bene?


Ciao Olo, tutto bene e tu?


----------



## Koala (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda… io ho una carissima amica che sa tantissime cose di me, ma quando mi ha chiesto “ma scusa quando ci hai scopato con quello?” Ho risposto “mai” e non era vero  ma non me la sentivo di dirle la verità


Ho attraversato un periodo non molto bello e questa ragazza è stata una manna dal cielo… e raccontandole tutto mi ha aiutato a vedere le cose da un punto di vista diverso rispetto al mio


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se sono me stessa, non ho timore delle tue incazzature. O di tue reazioni. (anche perchè questo è un problema risolto prima di lasciarmi conoscere per davvero).
> 
> Se sono me stessa la cosa più spontanea è parlare. A prescindere dalle tue possibili reazioni.
> Proprio perchè sono me stessa.
> ...


Anzitutto grazie per questo confronto, il distinguo mi è utile 

Credo (almeno parlo per me) che sia molto raro ciò di cui parli. C'è sempre (o quasi sempre) una certa.... contingenza?  che porta ad evitare di portare il 100% della espressione di sé. Io ho parti di me che difficilmente andrei a dire, anche in una relazione "libera" come quella con il mio amante. Sono parti molto profonde, che ho deciso (scelto) di tenere per me. Sai che mentre sto scrivendoti, mi sono fermata un attimo a riflettere, e ho capito pure PERCHE' mi sono tanto intrippata con il milanese, PUR SENZA AVERE QUASI MAI SCAMBIATO DUE PAROLE, sulla contingenza (non è un termine che scelgo a caso pure io) del quotidiano? E pure perché questa cosa mi ha fatto tanto incazzare.... Ha sfiorato queste parti di me, ci è andato molto vicino, le sa  (sono un implicito, eh, nel senso che non ne ho mai parlato per via diretta nemmeno a lui). E questo (dopo una inevitabile, grossissima incazzatura da parte mia, stile "ma come ti permetti?") ha fatto letteralmente colpo 
Peccato solo di non essere riuscita a portare questa relazione giù dall'iperuranio 

(Mi sto rileggendo, rileggo mille contraddizioni in ciò che ho scritto, eppure non saprei come meglio esprimerlo)


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ho attraversato un periodo non molto bello e questa ragazza è stata una manna dal cielo… e raccontandole tutto mi ha aiutato a vedere le cose da un punto di vista diverso rispetto al mio


Certo lo capisco, si ha sempre bisogno di un’ottica diversa dalla nostra, era solo per dire che su certe cose meno persone sanno è meglio è (tra l’altro io neanche tradivo nessuno in quell’occasione)


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo lo capisco, si ha sempre bisogno di un’ottica diversa dalla nostra, era solo per dire che su certe cose meno persone sanno è meglio è (tra l’altro io neanche tradivo nessuno in quell’occasione)


Quindi hai fondamentalmente nascosto il fatto di essere amante di uno sposato.  Ci sta , pure io ho amiche che partirebbero con la "ramanzina", in tutta franchezza già non mi faccio gli applausi di mio, e l'ho condiviso solo con pochi, oltre a qui.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma nullipare anche se hanno fatto il cesareo?


E hai ragione pure tu.

AAA simpatico ragazzo soprannominato er matita Cerca il temperino del suo cuore!


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi hai fondamentalmente nascosto il fatto di essere amante di uno sposato.  Ci sta , pure io ho amiche che partirebbero con la "ramanzina", in tutta franchezza già non mi faccio gli applausi di mio, e l'ho condiviso solo con pochi, oltre a qui.


 hai i sensi di colpa?


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> hai i sensi di colpa?


Un po', nel senso che non mi dico "brava", ma più che altro non ho nemmeno voglia di andare incontro a reazioni e generalizzazioni (è pure banalizzazioni) del tipo "ti accontenti delle briciole ", oppure "lo fai per scarsa autostima ", che mi costringerebbero a dare ulteriori spiegazioni.


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma nullipare anche se hanno fatto il cesareo?


Quindi io sono nullipara?


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi hai fondamentalmente nascosto il fatto di essere amante di uno sposato.  Ci sta , pure io ho amiche che partirebbero con la "ramanzina", in tutta franchezza già non mi faccio gli applausi di mio, e l'ho condiviso solo con pochi, oltre a qui.


No no
Dello sposato sa  l’ha pure visto 
È di un altro che ho mentito spudoratamente


Arcistufo ha detto:


> E hai ragione pure tu.
> 
> AAA simpatico ragazzo soprannominato er matita Cerca il temperino del suo cuore!


Io ho sempre ragione tesoro 


Foglia ha detto:


> Un po', nel senso che non mi dico "brava", ma più che altro non ho nemmeno voglia di andare incontro a reazioni e generalizzazioni (è pure banalizzazioni) del tipo "ti accontenti delle briciole ", oppure "lo fai per scarsa autostima ", che mi costringerebbero a dare ulteriori spiegazioni.


La mia paura non era quella, anche perché appunto lui non è sposato, ma perché poi si è rivelato talmente tanto appiccicoso che non voglio che si sappia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi io sono nullipara?


Anche io....ma l ho sempre sostenuto


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anzitutto grazie per questo confronto, il distinguo mi è utile
> 
> Credo (almeno parlo per me) che sia molto raro ciò di cui parli. C'è sempre (o quasi sempre) una certa.... contingenza?  che porta ad evitare di portare il 100% della espressione di sé. Io ho parti di me che difficilmente andrei a dire, anche in una relazione "libera" come quella con il mio amante. Sono parti molto profonde, che ho deciso (scelto) di tenere per me. Sai che mentre sto scrivendoti, mi sono fermata un attimo a riflettere, e ho capito pure PERCHE' mi sono tanto intrippata con il milanese, PUR SENZA AVERE QUASI MAI SCAMBIATO DUE PAROLE, sulla contingenza (non è un termine che scelgo a caso pure io) del quotidiano? E pure perché questa cosa mi ha fatto tanto incazzare.... Ha sfiorato queste parti di me, ci è andato molto vicino, le sa  (sono un implicito, eh, nel senso che non ne ho mai parlato per via diretta nemmeno a lui). E questo (dopo una inevitabile, grossissima incazzatura da parte mia, stile "ma come ti permetti?") ha fatto letteralmente colpo
> Peccato solo di non essere riuscita a portare questa relazione giù dall'iperuranio
> ...


E' bella parola, contingenza.
Grazie a te per le riflessioni, tue e mie  

Io uso coincidenza, nel senso della casualità degli accadimenti che senza intenzione o controllo si legano e si slegano fra di loro, come ci fosse un filo invisibile.
A me piacciono i fili invisibili!!

Ci sono momenti nella vita, o perlomeno nella mia storia di vita io li rilevo chiaramente, in cui si forma una sorta di "nodo", un punto incui i fili si aggrovigliano tutti insieme e tirandone uno pensando di sciogliere una cosa ben precisa, si scatena tutta una serie di accadimenti che riscrivono la direzione che si stava precedentemente seguendo.

Io ho imparato a seguire, quando accade. Quando cito Alice di là dello specchio è un po' questo il riferimento.
Si va...e basta, lasciandosi portare.

Nella mia esperienza di solito sono momenti intensi, ricchi di spunti ed opportunità. E soprattutto...PAURA. 

La differenza fra cercare e trovare.

Se ne parlava con @spleen non ricordo quando. Io sono una trovatrice, più che una cercatrice.
Probabilmente per la mia tendenza  cadere negli specchi 

Uscendo dal pensiero magico, si possono chiamare punti di biforcazione: una piccola variazione dei valori dei parametri porta ad un cambiamento qualitativo o topologico del sistema, ovvero un cambiamento del numero dei punti di equilibrio o della loro qualità. (ovviamente...può portare anche alla catastrofe!)

Alcuni incontri portano per direttissima lì.

G., per esempio, mi ha sbattuta per direttissima...il calcio in culo finale di cui avevo bisogno per arrivarci invece che vagarci intorno come stavo facendo e l'ho trovato per contingenza...tipo che guardavo dalla finestra osservando l'arcobaleno e il riflesso sul vetro mi ha fatta girare e incontrare il suo sguardo. Tu contingenza, io coincidenza.

E ho riconosciuto, con tutto il sistema originario che urlava "allarme!! allarme!", che se mi fossi fatta sfuggire quell'occasione di incontro avrei perso roba importante per me.
(quindi sono andata, anche se non volevo andare...è comico, adesso, quando penso alle difese che metteva in atto la mia mente anche soltanto quando mi incamminavo per andare da lui...veramente ridicolo e tenero)

Non volevo andare...ma avevo bisogno di andare. E lui era un "passaggio inatteso".
La famosa differenza fra ciò che si vuole (e si persegue) e ciò di cui si ha bisogno (e spesso si evita, perchè fa scattare difese profonde)

Ed era roba importante a prescindere da ogni mia o sua attesa a riguardo. Non era neanche importante dove ci avrebbe portati.

Non era il COSA. Era il COME.

Certo che è come dici...è raro stare in relazioni dove autenticamente ci si mette a nudo.
Che è poi il motivo per cui ritengo che l'uso di "sono totalmente me" sia abusato. Credo che spesso e volentieri venga utilizzata quella descrizione, in particolare per quanto riguarda il virtuale, quando semplicemente si sta sperimentando un accenno di libertà al dire quello che si pensa. Accenno.
(la prima grossa differenza è non semplicemente dire quello che si pensa ma come lo si pensa ...e questo avviene molto, molto raramente)

Il black mirror fa scherzetti interessanti a riguardo. La sensazione è amplificata. Ma non si sta realmente parlando con l'altro...l'altro  uno specchio amplificato, si parla con sè.

E credo che le persone siano talmente poco abituate a stare sole, a navigare nel proprio niente interiore, che facciano confusione fra sè e l'altro.

E allora capita che un semplice "uh, mi sto raccontando come non farei al bar" diventi "ooohhhh....ma che relazione incredibile ho con questo/a".

Dal vivo, nella quotidianità...è ben più complesso quel come. Ben più denso. Ben più faticoso e spaventoso.
E soprattutto ben più legato ad attribuzioni e attese e anticipazioni. E giudizi.

E' raro aprirsi.
E' raro che in una relazione si possa semplicemente essere.
E' altrettanto raro "riconoscere" nell'altro una sincronia e risonanza, come quando si butta una pietra nello stagno.

Che è poi il motivo per cui ti scrivevo...ma che cazzo te ne frega di come finisce, di quello che vuoi, di quello che pensi sia o potrebbe essere...vai a vedere.
E' una occasione. Per sè.

SE poi fa incazzare....eh beh. Sono scattati gi allarmi....ergo c'è roba da discutere. ERgo....cadere nello specchio è una buona opzione per variare il sistema conosciuto.

Conoscenza.
Di sè. 

Tornando al topic...proprio perchè è raro, proprio perchè non si cerca ma si trova...se becco che i Tuoi (generale) COME vanno in direzione opposta e contraria a quella rarità non ho remore a salutare. So già che diventerai un carico.

Il COME una persona gestisce se stessa...significa in questo caso ben più del cosa.

Ecco perchè non è uno sbaglio da recuperare, per cui scusarsi.

E' il tuo COME.
Va benissimo così come è.

Il punto è che io a quel punto già so che non va nella direzione che mi interessa.
Non è un come che mi fa vedere i riflessi con la coda dell'occhio.

Ergo...salut.


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io....ma l ho sempre sostenuto


Apriamo un club.


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io....ma l ho sempre sostenuto


io no, ma la bimba era talmente piccola che non sembra abbia fatto danni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io no, ma la bimba era talmente piccola che non sembra abbia fatto danni


Tutte nuove....come bimbe


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tutte nuove....come bimbe


oddio... non esageriamo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> oddio... non esageriamo


Una lavata ed una asciugata ...e pare mai utilizzata


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi io sono nullipara?


Di cervello sicuro.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tutte nuove....come bimbe


Con l'età si rilassa lo stesso.
Fateci pace.
Altrimenti le sedute di vagy combi non si venderebbero come i bruscolini tra le milfone


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Con l'età si rilassa lo stesso.
> Fateci pace.
> Altrimenti le sedute di vagy combi non si venderebbero come i bruscolini tra le milfone


vagy chi???


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Con l'età si rilassa lo stesso.
> Fateci pace.
> Altrimenti le sedute di vagy combi non si venderebbero come i bruscolini tra le milfone


ma infatti ho mosso qualche dubbio   scaricai l'appiccicoso anche perchè mi avrebbe rovinata


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Con l'età si rilassa lo stesso.
> Fateci pace.
> Altrimenti le sedute di vagy combi non si venderebbero come i bruscolini tra le milfone


È innegabile... ovviamente...
Ma cmq non sarà mai come quella di amiche che hanno partorito 6 figli.... naturalmente...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È innegabile... ovviamente...
> Ma cmq non sarà mai come quella di amiche che hanno partorito 6 figli.... naturalmente...


Una che nel 2022 si può permettere sei figli o è una mamma totale tipo legionariadicristo oppure una pazza scriteriata che se ne sbatte i coglioni dei figli. In tutti i casi me la risparmio. Ma anche se avesse gli interni in pelle di una quattordicenne


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> vagy chi???


Un vibratore che si attacca alla magnetoterapia e ti reintosta le pareti interne. 
Te dovessi dì, la differenza dopo sei sedute si sente


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti ho mosso qualche dubbio   scaricai l'appiccicoso anche perchè mi avrebbe rovinata


Purè!


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Purè!


decisamente 
uomo di grandi qualità ma molto "selvaggio"


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un vibratore che si attacca alla magnetoterapia e ti reintosta le pareti interne.
> Te dovessi dì, la differenza dopo sei sedute si sente


Interessante! 

Sono andata a leggiucchiare in rete e approfondirò! grazie! 

Si sente anche soltanto fare ginnastica per il pavimento pelvico o usando le palline, la differenza. 
Da noi, in Italia ovviamente, si attende l'inevitabile declino senza fare nulla per prevenire ed accompagnare...


----------



## Venice30 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi sa che trombano a breve.


Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Interessante!
> 
> Sono andata a leggiucchiare in rete e approfondirò! grazie!
> 
> ...


Ma anche no.
La mia ex moglie con due ore il pomeriggio fatturava l'impossibile. Calcola che il macchinario costa circa €6000 garantito a vita e le MILF ti danno anche €80 a seduta
Na svolta.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> decisamente
> uomo di grandi qualità ma molto "selvaggio"


Ci piace selvaggio.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> La mia ex moglie con due ore il pomeriggio fatturava l'impossibile. Calcola che il macchinario costa circa €6000 garantito a vita e le MILF ti danno anche €80 a seduta
> Na svolta.



Generalizzo, ovviamente.

In altri paesi la cultura della prevenzione e della cura del pavimento pelvico è diffusa da decenni e impostata in un'ottica di prospettiva di qualità della vita.

Qui è relativamente nuovo. E come al solito si parte da problemi sanitari, che spesso manco vengono riconosciuti e le donne si ritrovano a girare e rigirare come trottole alla ricerca di qualcuno che ci capisca qualcosa.

Avevo usato per un periodo l'anello contraccettivo, un disastro!!

Per capirci qualcosa e soprattutto trovar qualcuno che riconoscesse che c'era qualcosa mi sono dovuta sbattere parecchio!

Il migliore, ginecologo "eh, ma alla sua età (34 anni ) ci sta!"
E io "capisco...e cosa si può fare?"
Ginecologo "aspettiamo. Poi quando andrà in menopausa ci sono farmaci che può assumere"

Ero quasi caduta dalla sedia 

In quel girovagare ho scoperto un mondo!

EDIT: 80 euro a seduta non è poi moltissimo...una seduta di laser per la depilazione gira intorno ai 100 euro.


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci piace selvaggio.


sì anche a me piace selvaggio, ma quello mi avrebbe sfondata


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì anche a me piace selvaggio, ma quello mi avrebbe sfondata


Beh ma dubito l abbia avuto più grosso della testa di tua figlia....
Altrimenti....povero cristo gli toccano solo quelle che hanno partorito dai 6 figli in su


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Di cervello sicuro.


Io sono tutta nullipara.


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> 80 euro a seduta non è poi moltissimo...una seduta di laser per la depilazione gira intorno ai 100 euro.


Dipende dalla zona però... zona da trattare intendo.


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma dubito l abbia avuto più grosso della testa di tua figlia....
> Altrimenti....povero cristo gli toccano solo quelle che hanno partorito dai 6 figli in su


mia figlia c'è passata una volta sola però


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È innegabile... ovviamente...
> Ma cmq non sarà mai come quella di amiche che hanno partorito 6 figli.... naturalmente...


Non voglio immaginare la sotto come sia messa.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dipende dalla zona però... zona da trattare intendo.


Hai ragione. 
Mi riferivo a gambe e inguine.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una che nel 2022 si può permettere sei figli o è una mamma totale tipo legionariadicristo oppure una pazza scriteriata che se ne sbatte i coglioni dei figli. In tutti i casi me la risparmio. Ma anche se avesse gli interni in pelle di una quattordicenne


Da me è pieno di famiglie  della seconda specie....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma dubito l abbia avuto più grosso della testa di tua figlia....
> Altrimenti....povero cristo gli toccano solo quelle che hanno partorito dai 6 figli in su





Etta ha detto:


> Non voglio immaginare la sotto come sia messa.


Però dai, non state dicendo sul serio.
Sarebbe come dire che bisogna stare a digiuno per mantenere la bocca in forma.
“Chissà come si sformano i cazzi con le continue erezioni e smosciamenti“ ha senso?


----------



## patroclo (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È innegabile... ovviamente...
> Ma cmq non sarà mai come quella di amiche che hanno partorito 6 figli.... naturalmente...


...arrivato a cinque e non mi sembrava poi così diversa


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Mi riferivo a gambe e inguine.


Io per esempio pago 20 euro per il mento.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dai, non state dicendo sul serio.
> Sarebbe come dire che bisogna stare a digiuno per mantenere la bocca in forma.
> “Chissà come si sformano i cazzi con le continue erezioni e s moscia menti“ ha senso?


Assolutamente mai detto questo...
Ho solo esposto il mio punto di vista...avvallato più volte...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente mai detto questo...
> Ho solo esposto il mio punto di vista...avvallato più volte...


Quale punto di vista? Che la vagina si rovina?


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dai, non state dicendo sul serio.
> Sarebbe come dire che bisogna stare a digiuno per mantenere la bocca in forma.
> “Chissà come si sformano i cazzi con le continue erezioni e smosciamenti“ ha senso?


una mia amica ha problemi di incontinenza dopo le gravidanze


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io per esempio pago 20 euro per il mento.


Credo anche qui sia lì intorno...forse poco di più. 

Non credo che ci siano grosse differenze dipendenti dalla "geografia".

Io gambe e inguine sono sui 100 euro...poi dipende cosa "compri" se la seduta singola o il ciclo di sedute...non sono esperta di estetica onestamente.
mi sono risolta con questa perchè perdevo troppo tempo.

Mai investimento fu più azzeccato comunque!!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una mia amica ha problemi di incontinenza dopo le gravidanze


Non è un problema vaginale, ma uretrale. Può esserci un danno, come può esserci difficoltà a camminare dopo una frattura.
Esistono esercizi e anche interventi per i casi gravi.
Non c’entra niente la vagina.


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un problema vaginale, ma uretrale. Può esserci un danno, come può esserci difficoltà a camminare dopo una frattura.
> Esistono esercizi e anche interventi per i casi gravi.
> Non c’entra niente la vagina.


lo so


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo so


Io contestavo la vagina allargata dai parti.


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io contestavo la vagina allargata dai parti.


lo so


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene!!!


Tutto è bene quel che finisce con il pene!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un problema vaginale, ma uretrale. Può esserci un danno, come può esserci difficoltà a camminare dopo una frattura.
> Esistono esercizi e anche interventi per i casi gravi.
> Non c’entra niente la vagina.


Non volevo una lezione di ginecologia...
(Sul quale mi trovi d accordo)...

Volevo semplicemente restare su un tono più...leggero...(dovevo mettere più faccine sorridenti...)
Tutto qui ..
Visto lo scambio di battute di prima...


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo anche qui sia lì intorno...forse poco di più.
> 
> Non credo che ci siano grosse differenze dipendenti dalla "geografia".
> 
> ...


Io pago a seduta. Non abbiamo fatto un forfettario, anche perché la zona non è grande, e a seconda del progresso si decide quando devo tornarci.
Anni fa, però, facevo telemarketing in un centro benessere, e nel periodo di promo del laser prima e luce pulsata poi, i pacchetti si facevano, e anche molti.


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io pago a seduta. Non abbiamo fatto un forfettario, anche perché la zona non è grande, e a seconda del progresso si decide quando devo tornarci.
> Anni fa, però, facevo telemarketing in un centro benessere, e nel periodo di promo del laser prima e luce pulsata poi, i pacchetti si facevano, e anche molti.


fatti mia moglie ai bei tempi di Groupon. Speso relativamente poco per fare tutto dal collo in giù. Con i prezzi di oggi, ci sarebbe voluto un mutuo 
Ora, ogni anno, ne fa una di 'mantenimento' se/dove serve


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non volevo una lezione di ginecologia...
> (Sul quale mi trovi d accordo)...
> 
> Volevo semplicemente restare su un tono più...leggero...(dovevo mettere più faccine sorridenti...)
> ...


A me è sembrato uno scambio di battute che denigra la efficienza sessuale delle donne che hanno partorito.


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

Comunque viva il cesareo. No dolore e no vagina allargata.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io per esempio pago 20 euro per il mento.


Qui 20 euro a zona che sia mezza gamba inguine ascelle


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Comunque viva il cesareo. No dolore e no vagina allargata.


Noooo...fatte entrambe con parto naturale e lo preferirei sempre al cesareo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noooo...fatte entrambe con parto naturale e lo preferirei sempre al cesareo


Concordo… anche io due parti naturali, con tanto di taglio e cucito


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Comunque viva il cesareo. No dolore e no vagina allargata.


Salvo problematiche particolari, la natura prevede il metodo più efficiente e con meno impatti per madre e nascituro.  
Un intervento chirurgico direi che non è "meglio".


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Parto naturale con un solo punto esterno per “merito” della ginecologa


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Concordo… anche io due parti naturali, con tanto di taglio e cucito


Sono stata fortunata, solo un punto per la prima...


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è sembrato uno scambio di battute che denigra la efficienza sessuale delle donne che hanno partorito.





Etta ha detto:


> Comunque viva il cesareo. No dolore e no vagina allargata.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono stata fortunata, solo un punto per la prima...


Io una sfilza di punti, il mio secondo era un torello di 4 chili


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io una sfilza di punti, il mio secondo era un torello di 4 chili


La mia seconda era un topo...poco più di 2 kg...ha avuto furia di nascere


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noooo...fatte entrambe con parto naturale e lo preferirei sempre al cesareo


Ma i dolori non sono forti con il parto naturale?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è sembrato uno scambio di battute che denigra la efficienza sessuale delle donne che hanno partorito.


Assolutamente no...
Non era quello l intento...
Avrei voluto anche io partorire in modo naturale....
Ma mia figlia non ne voleva sapere di uscire...e visto che dopo 13 ore non mi ero dilatata per nulla hanno dovuto farmi l intervento...
Per il secondo...cesareo per forza perché aveva un problena ad un rene e il parto naturale è stato fortemente sconsigliato!


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Salvo problematiche particolari, la natura prevede il metodo più efficiente e con meno impatti per madre e nascituro.
> Un intervento chirurgico direi che non è "meglio".


Io ho avuto un ottimo T.C. Se dovessi mai partorire di nuovo lo chiedo io direttamente. Se l’hai fatto una volta hai diritto a poterlo rifare hanno detto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma i dolori non sono forti con il parto naturale?


Guarda a me hanno tentato di indurmi il parto...
Non ti dico ..
Poi alla fine quando si sono decisi a farmi il cesareo ...hanno sbagliato a farmi l anestesia...
Appena finito ho iniziato ad avere dolori fortissimi (non dovresti averli per almeno 12 ore...dopo di che ti somministrano al bisogno degli antidolorifici...)...
E non mi hanno dato nulla perché per loro mi doveva fare effetto l anestesia ..
Peccato che non ha fatto effetto...
Col secondo ..tutto liscio...zero dolori ..
Quindi io sono dell' idea che è sempre meglio il parto naturale (se ovviamente non ci sono controindicazioni....)


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La mia seconda era un topo...poco più di 2 kg...ha avuto furia di nascere


I miei tutti e due 3,400. Parti naturali. 
Dell primo un giorno di travaglio, il secondo 2 ore è nato


----------



## Vera (5 Maggio 2022)

Ma chi ve l'ha detta sta cagata della vagina sformata dopo i figli?


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una lavata ed una asciugata ...e pare mai utilizzata


detto in milanese ha un suo fascino però


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma i dolori non sono forti con il parto naturale?


Sono forti si, non è una passeggiata ma si può fare, Da che mondo è mondo si è sempre partorito… per me i parti per quanto doloroso sono stati i momenti più belli della mia vita


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma chi ve l'ha detta sta cagata della vagina sformata dopo i figli?


sono gli uomini insicuri a mettere in giro queste voci.
Con la vecchiaia gli si raggrinzisce il cazzo e per non ammetterlo dicono che invece si è slabbrata la figa della moglie causa parto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un ottimo T.C. Se dovessi mai partorire di nuovo lo chiedo io direttamente. Se l’hai fatto una volta hai diritto a poterlo rifare hanno detto.


Si anche se ti incentivano a fare cmq un parto naturale...
Eviti un intervento...se non necessario


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma i dolori non sono forti con il parto naturale?


è soggettivo.
Io leggerissimi, poco più dei dolori mestruali, praticamente non faccio il travaglio.
Quando comincio a sentire un po’ di dolore sono già in fase espulsiva.

Io solo rapide delivery.
Anche troppo


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma i dolori non sono forti con il parto naturale?


Epidurale


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> fatti mia moglie ai bei tempi di Groupon. Speso relativamente poco per fare tutto dal collo in giù. Con i prezzi di oggi, ci sarebbe voluto un mutuo
> Ora, ogni anno, ne fa una di 'mantenimento' se/dove serve


Io ho lavorato nell'estetica prima dell'avvento di Groupon... la mia ex titolare ci sarebbe andata sotto di sicuro.


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Epidurale


io cesareo  richiesto da me, infatti mio figlio è nato fuori dalla ns provincia perchè qui nessuno me lo voleva fare, il mio ginecologo lavorava in questo ospedale dimenticato da dio e l'ho seguito 
soddisfatta così, niente pentimento, lo rifarei.
Ospedale piccolo e ben gestito , si stava da dio....


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io cesareo  richiesto da me, infatti mio figlio è nato fuori dalla ns provincia perchè qui nessuno me lo voleva fare, il mio ginecologo lavorava in questo ospedale dimenticato da dio e l'ho seguito
> soddisfatta così, niente pentimento, lo rifarei.
> Ospedale piccolo e ben gestito , si stava da dio....


Perché hai richiesto il cesareo?


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2022)

Comunque si è partiti da amicizia tra uomo e donna e si è finiti a parlare di parti.

Coincidenze?


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io cesareo  richiesto da me, infatti mio figlio è nato fuori dalla ns provincia perchè qui nessuno me lo voleva fare, il mio ginecologo lavorava in questo ospedale dimenticato da dio e l'ho seguito
> soddisfatta così, niente pentimento, lo rifarei.
> Ospedale piccolo e ben gestito , si stava da dio....


Non ho avuto bisogno del cesareo e sono contenta così, sono sempre stata bene, ho avuto solo problemi perché l’epidurale mi aveva fermato le contrazioni, quindi ho fatto l’ossitocina, a quel punto era finito l’effetto dell’epidurale e hanno dovuto chiamare di nuovo l’anestesista, per fortuna la cugina di mio suocero era lì quella notte  comunque alla fine è nata la bambina, ma non scendeva la placenta pertanto hanno avuto la bella idea di tirarla rischiando il prolasso dell’utero, la placenta si è rotta e mi hanno addormentata per fare il raschiamento, da qui il punto esterno che mi sono beccata… in ogni caso dopo due ore che era nata la bimba mi sono alzata e sono andata al bagno


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> è soggettivo.
> Io leggerissimi, poco più dei dolori mestruali, praticamente non faccio il travaglio.
> Quando comincio a sentire un po’ di dolore sono già in fase espulsiva.
> 
> ...


Tu sei come mia mamma… mia sorella in due ore, io in 20 minuti


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu sei come mia mamma… mia sorella in due ore, io in 20 minuti


Eh. 
Non c'è il tempo materiale per l'epidurale. A volte nemmeno di raggiungere l'ospedale


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh.
> Non c'è il tempo materiale per l'epidurale. A volte nemmeno di raggiungere l'ospedale


Si sì come mia mamma… pensa che quando sono nata io alle 10 le sono iniziati i dolori ma all’ospedale non la volevano ricoverare, dopo un po’ di bestemmie paterne allora l’hanno ricoverata dicendo che tanto ancora c’era tempo (data del parto passata da 5 giorni eh…), all’1 di notte iniziato il travaglio io sono nata dopo 15 minuti 
A me invece si sono rotte le acque a mezzogiorno e mia figlia è nata con comodo alle 10 di sera


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma i dolori non sono forti con il parto naturale?


Si...ma sapendo cosa avrei avuto in cambio li ho sempre affrontati con molta serenità...poi io ho una soglia del dolore molto alta...


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Comunque si è partiti da amicizia tra uomo e donna e si è finiti a parlare di parti.
> 
> Coincidenze?


Molto meglio questo argomento


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...ma sapendo cosa avrei avuto in cambio li ho sempre affrontati con molta serenità...poi io ho una soglia del dolore molto alta...


Ah sicuramente per me è stata peggio la colica intestinale delle contrazioni


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

Mia cugina era andata a fare la visita di controllo perché era intorno alla data presunta. Mentre era in sala di attesa, ha sentito il bisogno di andare in bagno. Era un po’ scocciata per dover evacuare prima della visita. È entrata e ...è nato il bambino.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Generalizzo, ovviamente.
> 
> In altri paesi la cultura della prevenzione e della cura del pavimento pelvico è diffusa da decenni e impostata in un'ottica di prospettiva di qualità della vita.
> 
> ...


Figurati sul discorso di recupero della qualità della vita sfondi una porta aperta. C'è da dire che, in un paese come il nostro che a livello di sistema rimane sessfobico, non è comunque sbagliato considerare qualità della vita il fatto che dopo aver partorito smetti di fartela addosso (una su 20...)


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché hai richiesto il cesareo?


 paura?
troppo sbattimento
programmato e nato


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Da me è pieno di famiglie  della seconda specie....


Ovunque è pieno di signore della seconda specie, motivo per cui il pistolino del sottoscritto non lo vedono _manco con la pala del pizzettaro, c_ome avrebbe detto mia nonna


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ovunque è pieno di signore della seconda specie, motivo per cui il pistolino del sottoscritto non lo vedono _manco con la pala del pizzettaro, c_ome avrebbe detto mia nonna


Da me fino a qualche anno fa non figliavano così tanto....
Negli ultimi 10 anni alcune famiglie si sono moltiplicate quasi alla infinito 
Sarà l aria buona ...


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figurati sul discorso di recupero della qualità della vita sfondi una porta aperta. C'è da dire che, *in un paese come il nostro che a livello di sistema rimane sessofobico*, non è comunque sbagliato considerare qualità della vita il fatto che dopo aver partorito smetti di fartela addosso (una su 20...)


Esattamente.

Non lo considero sbagliato, anzi E' qualità della vita. 

Detto questo, in questo stesso paese in cui c'è il culto del corpo stile barbie palestra, trovo veramente idiota non pensare che i muscoli non stanno solo fuori. E che TUTTI i muscoli se non allenati sono soggetti a deterioramento. In particolare in questa fase storica in cui l'età media si aggira intorno ai 90 anni. 

Il fatto che non solo non si faccia cultura a riguardo, ma che gli stessi operatori siano spesso impreparati è ridicolo. 


Sorvolo il trattare la questione in coppia. 

Con G. se ne parla serenamente, della sua prostata e del mio pavimento pelvico, fra le altre cose. 
E di come ci si possa contemporaneamente divertire e aver cura uno dell'altro.
Tenendo conto che entrambi stiamo invecchiando e che quindi il nostro corpo cambia. 
E' divertente invecchiare insieme anche a questo livello. 
E non solo romanticamente mano nella mano guardando il tramonto con sguardo innamorato e sognante 

Roba che a me sembrava naturale. 

Poi ho provato a parlarne, ed è stato parecchio divertente raccogliere gli sguardi


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una mia amica ha problemi di incontinenza dopo le gravidanze


E non è andata a cercare come risolvere la cosa?
Esistono fisioterapisti per il pavimento pelvico


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io pago a seduta. Non abbiamo fatto un forfettario, anche perché la zona non è grande, e a seconda del progresso si decide quando devo tornarci.
> Anni fa, però, facevo telemarketing in un centro benessere, e nel periodo di promo del laser prima e luce pulsata poi, i pacchetti si facevano, e anche molti.


Io a forfettario. Avessi fatto a seduta avrei finito per dimenticarmi, rimandare etc etc. 
Sono pigrissima sotto questo punto di vista...e la mia estetista molto paziente 

Però ho fatto per l'appunto gambe e inguine. 

Una figata comunque...e così, quando serve ci butto dentro una pulizia del viso piuttosto che le sopracciglia o un massaggio. 
Diversamente...continuerei a rimandare anche quello.


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E non è andata a cercare come risolvere la cosa?
> Esistono fisioterapisti per il pavimento pelvico


Ha fatto degli esercizi ma non ha risolto, deve sentire la ginecologa per un intervento


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ha fatto degli esercizi ma non ha risolto, deve sentire la ginecologa per un intervento


che palle l'intervento...

che esercizi faceva?
Era seguita?


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> che palle l'intervento...
> 
> che esercizi faceva?
> Era seguita?


Di preciso non so che cosa facesse, è una cosa che la imbarazza molto e me ne ha parlato di sfuggita qualche giorno fa


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Di preciso non so che cosa facesse, è una cosa che *la imbarazza molto* e me ne ha parlato di sfuggita qualche giorno fa


Me lo posso immaginare...

Il peccato è che siano fondamentalmente sanitarizzati e si arrivi spesso dopo che il c'è il casino invece che in prevenzione


----------



## omicron (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Me lo posso immaginare...
> 
> Il peccato è che siano fondamentalmente sanitarizzati e si arrivi spesso dopo che il c'è il casino invece che in prevenzione


La prevenzione spetta a noi, le avevano detto che il problema lo avrebbe avuto essendo i figli grossi, ma finché non ha avuto il problema lei non ha fatto nulla, adesso si trova a soffrire di questa brutta incontinenza a 47 anni


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda a me hanno tentato di indurmi il parto...
> Non ti dico ..
> Poi alla fine quando si sono decisi a farmi il cesareo ...hanno sbagliato a farmi l anestesia...
> Appena finito ho iniziato ad avere dolori fortissimi (non dovresti averli per almeno 12 ore...dopo di che ti somministrano al bisogno degli antidolorifici...)...
> ...


Co sono pro e contro in tutto diciamo. Con il tc non senti dolore. Con il naturale ti riprendi prima.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sono forti si, non è una passeggiata ma si può fare, Da che mondo è mondo si è sempre partorito… per me i parti per quanto doloroso sono stati i momenti più belli della mia vita


Io ho provato le contrazioni prima del tc e ti giuro che sono forti e dolorose. Santo tc. 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si anche se ti incentivano a fare cmq un parto naturale...
> Eviti un intervento...se non necessario


Sì quello sì. Ma i dolori delle contrazioni sono troppo forti.



Lostris ha detto:


> è soggettivo.
> Io leggerissimi, poco più dei dolori mestruali, praticamente non faccio il travaglio.
> Quando comincio a sentire un po’ di dolore sono già in fase espulsiva.
> 
> ...


Beata te io li sentivo davvero forti.



omicron ha detto:


> Epidurale


Ci avevano messo troppo a farla. Lentissimi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ci avevano messo troppo a farla. Lentissimi.


Ho un amico anestesista. Mi ha spiegato un po’.
I tempi non sono determinati dal desiderio di far soffrire. 
La prossima volta fatti spiegare bene prima.


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...ma sapendo cosa avrei avuto in cambio li ho sempre affrontati con molta serenità...poi io ho una soglia del dolore molto alta...


Io li sentivo davvero fort.



Tachipirina ha detto:


> paura?
> troppo sbattimento
> programmato e nato


Concordo con te.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho un amico anestesista. Mi ha spiegato un po’.
> I tempi non sono determinati dal desiderio di far soffrire.
> La prossima volta fatti spiegare bene prima.


Davvero?


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io a forfettario. Avessi fatto a seduta avrei finito per dimenticarmi, rimandare etc etc.
> Sono pigrissima sotto questo punto di vista...e la mia estetista molto paziente
> 
> Però ho fatto per l'appunto gambe e inguine.
> ...


Mi hai ricordato che prima di giugno devo fare la pulizia viso... 
La mia estetista invece è parecchio acida e lunatica (quindi magari qualche giornata che sta meglio la becco pure...) e comunque è brava, quindi merita... con le estetoste del centro dove ho lavorato, invece, non ho mantenuto nessun rapporto. In alcuni casi mi è dispiaciuto.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La prevenzione spetta a noi, le avevano detto che il problema lo avrebbe avuto essendo i figli grossi, ma finché non ha avuto il problema lei non ha fatto nulla, adesso si trova a soffrire di questa brutta incontinenza a 47 anni


Eh...è vero che la prevenzione spetta alla persona. 
Ma se semplicemente la parola incontinenza imbarazza, significa ANCHE che dal punto di vista culturale, e quindi della formazione della cultura, ci sono limiti. 

Io ho una conoscente che si vergogna talmente di fare la cacca che impone al marito di mettersi le cuffiette quando lei va in bagno. 
Io quando lo racconta mi trattengo e non rido...che è una roba che fa ridere. 
Ma mi fa anche una certa tristezza e mi fa riflettere su quanto ancora il corpo, ed in particolare il corpo della donna, sia poco curato. 

E questa è roba che discende da condizionamenti e da un sistema sessuofobico che ancora dilaga.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Con G. se ne parla serenamente, della sua prostata e del mio pavimento pelvico, fra le altre cose.
> E di come ci si possa contemporaneamente divertire e aver cura uno dell'altro.
> Tenendo conto che entrambi stiamo invecchiando e che quindi il nostro corpo cambia.
> E' divertente invecchiare insieme anche a questo livello.


io più che divertente lo sento come un qualcosa di cui farei volentieri a meno ma che è ovviamente inevitabile.
Mi fa girare i coglioni, e non poco, il dover invecchiare.
Odio il dover essere prima o poi non indipendente.
Odio il dover essere di peso per qualcuno.
Odio, per carattere e formazione, il dovermi relazionare con qualcosa che non ha LA soluzione ma solo azioni mitigatrici.

e non venite ora a farmi due palle con lo sproloquio sulla sua inevitabilità, sul ciclo della vita e sui vantaggi dell'essere più maturo.
Non siamo tutti uguali e mi sta tremendamente sul cazzo. 

ah...dimenticavo: 
Ammazzerò con una testata il primo che su un mezzo pubblico si permetterà di cedermi il posto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Co sono pro e contro in tutto diciamo. Con il tc non senti dolore. Con il naturale ti riprendi prima.


Se ti fanno l anestesia giusta...
Come hai letto a me per la prima non è andato così...
Ho sofferto come un cane per 12 ore..


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato che prima di giugno devo fare la pulizia viso...
> La mia estetista invece è parecchio acida e lunatica (quindi magari qualche giornata che sta meglio la becco pure...) e comunque è brava, quindi merita... con le estetoste del centro dove ho lavorato, invece, non ho mantenuto nessun rapporto. In alcuni casi mi è dispiaciuto.


Mi ha richiamata all' ordine, la mia, proprio in questi giorni...come al solito wa "ipazia, ti ricordi che hai una pelle?"    

Non amo farmi manipolare, per cui per me è fondamentale trovarmi bene con la persona e averci confidenza.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io più che divertente lo sento come un qualcosa di cui farei volentieri a meno ma che è ovviamente inevitabile.
> Mi fa girare i coglioni, e non poco, il dover invecchiare.
> Odio il dover essere prima o poi non indipendente.
> Odio il dover essere di peso per qualcuno.
> ...





madonna come sei drastico e anticipatorio!!!

Queste pensieri ti vengono nell'anticipazione di quel che sarà, che ancora non sai come sarà.
Non sai che vecchio sarai.

Io spero di non esser troppo rincoglionita.
Ogni tanto guardo quelli di famiglia, di cui mi occupo e che mi fanno sclerare con la percezione del tempo, per non parlare del rapporto con lo smartphone...o la banca...passato lo sclero e rallentato il mio ritmo adattandolo al loro, sono buffi!

E' buffo l'invecchiamento. Spero di diventare una vecchia, buffa rompicoglioni.

A me sta piacendo invecchiare.
Avevo in firma una frase che mi aveva detto G. "tu sei la mia terapia per la prostata"

Noi ci divertiamo un botto a prenderci per il culo sull'invecchiamento.

Ed è anche piacevole 

Io terapia per la prostata, lui sparring partner per l'allenamento pelvico..

Devo dire però, che quando mi chiamano "signora" tendo a non voltarmi, non mi riconosco pienamente, ancora.

Per fortuna accade solo se sono vestita "da signora".
E quindi diventa anche divertente...ogni tanto provo dei dress code da signora e vedo cosa succede. Mi diverte giocare


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi ha richiamata all' ordine, la mia, proprio in questi giorni...come al solito wa "ipazia, ti ricordi che hai una pelle?"
> 
> Non amo farmi manipolare, per cui per me è fondamentale trovarmi bene con la persona e averci confidenza.


Sì, mo' la freghi la mia che mi ricorda i trattamenti su whatsapp...   
Io il rapporto di confidenza ce l'ho più con la mia parrucchiera. Molte volte va anche contro i suoi interessi, consigliandomi su quello che va bene e nno va bene per me (conosce i miei capelli dal 1990, e loro sono intrattabili tipo la mia estetista  ), inoltre ci confidiamo, ci raccontiamo, sa parecchie cose di me, più di certe amiche.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io più che divertente lo sento come un qualcosa di cui farei volentieri a meno ma che è ovviamente inevitabile.
> Mi fa girare i coglioni, e non poco, il dover invecchiare.
> Odio il dover essere prima o poi non indipendente.
> Odio il dover essere di peso per qualcuno.
> ...


Finché...non ne avrai bisogno.
Ma non vedo perché si dovrebbe essere contenti di invecchiare. È solo inevitabile.
Gli esseri umani ne hanno inventate di tutti i tipi per superare il fatto che si invecchia e si muore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io più che divertente lo sento come un qualcosa di cui farei volentieri a meno ma che è ovviamente inevitabile.
> Mi fa girare i coglioni, e non poco, il dover invecchiare.
> Odio il dover essere prima o poi non indipendente.
> Odio il dover essere di peso per qualcuno.
> ...


Approfitta, dacci dentro. 
Che il primo a risentirne è proprio il tuo amico Fritz. 
Poi risponderà solo al comando sitz


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> madonna come sei drastico e anticipatorio!!!


sono un pianificatore, un programmatore...
un Furio ma no mi sono sposato Magda e  sono più simpatico di lui



ipazia ha detto:


> Non sai che vecchio sarai.


certo. 
ma comunque vecchio.



ipazia ha detto:


> Io spero di non esser troppo rincoglionita.


dissento e fortemente.
Se dovrà essere, spero rincoglionito e rimbambito così tanto da non capire più niente e non incazzarmi.
L'ideale un rincoglionimento che avvenga di botto...senza transitorio con sprazzi di lucidità.



ipazia ha detto:


> Ogni tanto guardo quelli di famiglia, di cui mi occupo e che mi fanno sclerare con la percezione del tempo, per non parlare del rapporto con lo smartphone...o la banca...passato lo sclero e rallentato il mio ritmo adattandolo al loro, sono buffi!


ecco anche perchè non mi piace la cosa....



ipazia ha detto:


> Devo dire però, che quando mi chiamano "signora" tendo a non voltarmi


concordo
mai voltato quando mi sono sentito chiamare signora 



ipazia ha detto:


> Io terapia per la prostata, lui sparring partner per l'allenamento pelvico..


te la rubo.
riferirò a casa.
mi sembra una prevenzione gradevole.
sempre meglio del dottore che ti ravana dietro con il dito


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Approfitta, dacci dentro.
> Che il primo a risentirne è proprio il tuo amico Fritz.
> Poi risponderà solo al comando sitz


il mio non parla tedesco.
ma tu sempre una parola di conforto eh


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> il mio non parla tedesco.
> ma tu sempre una parola di conforto eh


Ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché...non ne avrai bisogno.
> Ma non vedo perché si dovrebbe essere contenti di invecchiare. È solo inevitabile.


ovviamente non penso che chi non sia scontento come me della cosa ne sia felice.
tutti, chi più e chi meno, non amano la cosa.

Solo che c'è chi la prende con più o meno filosofia, maturità, rassegnazione....
io ci riesco molto meno degli altri.....



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni hai?


51


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ovviamente non penso che chi non sia scontento come me della cosa ne sia felice.
> tutti, chi più e chi meno, non amano la cosa.
> 
> Solo che c'è chi la prende con più o meno filosofia, maturità, rassegnazione....
> ...


Posso mandarti o devo farlo in privato?


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> certo.
> ma comunque vecchio.


Eh già.
Il modo per non invecchiare esiste, comunque.

Generalmente non piace.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Posso mandarti o devo farlo in privato?


visto come ha gestito i feedback interpersonali, ora chiedo a @CIRCE74 ......e poi faccio il contrario così non sbaglio


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh già.
> Il modo per non invecchiare esiste, comunque.
> 
> Generalmente non piace.


appunto, generalmente.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> visto come ha gestito i feedback interpersonali, ora chiedo a @CIRCE74 ......e poi faccio il contrario così non sbaglio


Grazie Ulisse...troppo simpatico


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Grazie Ulisse...troppo simpatico


Scusa...nn ho resistito..


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Scusa...nn ho resistito..


Daiiii....mi hai fatto ridere... ci mancherebbe


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Se penso che in passato uno dei miei nick fu pavimentopelvico….


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se penso che in passato uno dei miei nick fu pavimentopelvico….


Potresti mettere: Pincopelvino. Oppure Pavimentopallino.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Potresti mettere: Pincopelvino. Oppure Pavimentopallino.


Eh Etta…tu non conosci l’evoluzione del Pavi, qui penso la conoscano solo due utenti.


----------



## Etta (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh Etta…tu non conosci l’evoluzione del Pavi, qui penso la conoscano solo due utenti.


Eh non c’ero ancora.


----------



## Vera (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh Etta…tu non conosci l’evoluzione del Pavi, qui penso la conoscano solo due utenti.


No, più che altro i nomi, semmai, li propongo solo io


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> il mio non parla tedesco.
> ma tu sempre una parola di conforto eh


Perché ti voglio bene 
Alzati e....... Vieni 
Così va meglio?


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh Etta…tu non conosci l’evoluzione del Pavi, qui penso la conoscano solo due utenti.


Credo anch'io.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> No, più che altro i nomi, semmai, li propongo solo io


Eh?


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché ti voglio bene
> Alzati e....... Vieni
> Così va meglio?


tecnica del bastone e della carota


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> tecnica del bastone e della carota


Eeeh però non ti va bene mai niente, siamo alle solite. 
Come Calimero


----------



## Ulisse (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Eeeh però non ti va bene mai niente, siamo alle solite.
> Come Calimero


no no
non era una lamentela ma semplice constazione


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho una conoscente che si vergogna talmente di fare la cacca che impone al marito di mettersi le cuffiette quando lei va in bagno.
> Io quando lo racconta mi trattengo e non rido...che è una roba che fa ridere.
> Ma mi fa anche una certa tristezza e mi fa riflettere su quanto ancora il corpo, ed in particolare il corpo della donna, sia poco curato.


Scusa ma lui lo fa? Davvero mette le cuffie?
Comunque il corpo della donna non è che non è durato, mediamente le donne si curano più degli uomini, soprattutto in certi ambiti, solo che il corpo della donna deve essere “puro” quindi niente cacca, pipì, puzzette ecc…


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi è capitato ieri una cosa che mi ha lasciato veramente tanto amaro in bocca...una persona che reputavo "amico" mi ha mentito solo per il gusto di mentire. Mi spiego: E' entrata nella mia vita questa persona, parliamo di tutto, non ci sono le solite dinamiche uomo-donna perché per questioni logistiche non potremmo essere nient'altro di quello che siamo adesso...io stessa ieri gli ho detto che sono contenta di averlo nella mia vita visto che è l'unico uomo con cui posso essere me stessa al 100% senza dover preoccuparmi di niente, quindi nessun giochino strano per mettersi in mostra o menate varie, solo il gusto di raccontarci a 360 gradi senza problemi...o almeno lo credevo.
> Ieri messaggiavamo come al solito e viene fuori una cosa per niente importante, una cosa che lui mi aveva raccontato diversa da come invece si è palesata, una cretinata che mi ha dato il sensore che comunque il suo istinto è quello di volermi fare sentire unica quando non lo sono ( ma questo ripeto per me era scontato visto il rapporto che c'è).
> Ora mi domando....ma veramente voi uomini non riuscite a trattare una donna semplicemente come essere umano e non come una "preda" anche quando è ovvio che non potrà mai succedere niente?


Non si capisce una mazza di cosa ti è successo e di cosa vuoi parlare.
Io le donne le tratto per come vogliono farsi trattare.
Gli altri uomini non so.
Sarebbe in generale opportuno scrivere  il post sull'argomento con dovizia di particolari e centrando il tema già inizialmente, altrimenti ogni volta tocca leggere 30 pagine per capire di cosa si vuol parlare.
Particolari fondamentali: vi conoscete di persona?
Lui ha un'altra?
Che ti ha detto in pratica?
I 360 gradi erano  90 gradi per 4 volte o del tutto virtuali?
Che mangi a colazione?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non si capisce una mazza di cosa ti è successo e di cosa vuoi parlare.
> Io le donne le tratto per come vogliono farsi trattare.
> Gli altri uomini non so.
> Sarebbe in generale opportuno scrivere  il post sull'argomento con dovizia di particolari e centrando il tema già inizialmente, altrimenti ogni volta tocca leggere 30 pagine per capire di cosa si vuol parlare.
> ...


Danny buongiorno ...guarda tutto rientrato, non c'è più bisogno di parlarne


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Danny buongiorno ...guarda tutto rientrato, non c'è più bisogno di parlarne


Arrivo in ritardo come al solito.
Ultimamente leggo poco.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Arrivo in ritardo come al solito.
> Ultimamente leggo poco.


Tanto ti sei perso poco...non ti preoccupare


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

Circe che non vuole far innervosire di nuovo l'amico e stoppa tutto


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Circe che non vuole far innervosire di nuovo l'amico e stoppa tutto


Non ha senso continuare a parlare di un problema che non c'è più...lo faccio anche per voi...ottimizzo il vostro tempo, già ne abbiamo poco, perché buttarlo in cose inutili?


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

In realtà lo scopo della discussione è la relazione, in generale, uomo - donna, quello che può esserci e non può esserci.
Se, però, vuoi evitare di farlo arrabbiare nuovamente va benissimo.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> In realtà lo scopo della discussione è la relazione, in generale, uomo - donna, quello che può esserci e non può esserci.
> Se, però, vuoi evitare di farlo arrabbiare nuovamente va benissimo.


La relazione amicale c'è sempre, quando c'è, anche quando tra le persona nasce il desiderio sessuale.
Il problema è quando il desiderio sessuale viene mascherato da una finta relazione amicale.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> In realtà lo scopo della discussione è la relazione, in generale, uomo - donna, quello che può esserci e non può esserci.
> Se, però, vuoi evitare di farlo arrabbiare nuovamente va benissimo.


venice per me si può continuare a parlare tranquillamente della relazione uomo-donna, la cosa inutile per me è parlare della parte mia personale che si è risolta...poi fate voi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La relazione amicale c'è sempre, quando c'è, anche quando tra le persona nasce il desiderio sessuale.
> Il problema è quando il desiderio sessuale viene mascherato da una finta relazione amicale.


Io penso che se anche la prima che nasce è la relazione amicale nel momento che si manifesta il desiderio sessuale questa andrà a scemare e prenderà il sopravvento l'attrazione fisica...è quello che è successo a me con il mio ex amante, tutto nato come amicizia nel momento che abbiamo capito che tra di noi c'era anche una buona chimica è successo che siamo diventati amanti e l'amicizia è andata a farsi benedire.
Tra un uomo e una donna che provano attrazione fisica il rapporto sarà sempre falsato, non potrà mai esserci una vera e propria amicizia.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io penso che se anche la prima che nasce è la relazione amicale nel momento che si manifesta il desiderio sessuale questa andrà a scemare e prenderà il sopravvento l'attrazione fisica...è quello che è successo a me con il mio ex amante, tutto nato come amicizia nel momento che abbiamo capito che tra di noi c'era anche una buona chimica è successo che siamo diventati amanti e l'amicizia è andata a farsi benedire.
> Tra un uomo e una donna che provano attrazione fisica il rapporto sarà sempre falsato, non potrà mai esserci una vera e propria amicizia.


Due amanti possono essere buoni amici, come anche due coniugi.
Non è l'attrazione sessuale a mutare l'equilibrio.
E' che forse quella che intendevamo come amicizia non era poi tale.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Due amanti possono essere buoni amici, come anche due coniugi.
> Non è l'attrazione sessuale a mutare l'equilibrio.
> E' che forse quella che intendevamo come amicizia non era poi tale.


Concordo...penso che l'attrazione può esserci da subito e magari è più facile provare ad ignorarla.
Due amanti possono essere amici fino ad un certo punto, con un amico sei sempre più vera come persona, con l'amante si tende a dare il meglio di noi cercando magari di lasciare il peggio fuori dalla relazione, l'amante serve per fare stare bene, preferisco evitare cose o problemi che possano turbare anche quella che dovrebbe essere la mia bolla di felicità.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente ti darei ragione, ma non penso si possa prendere l'esperienza personale, osservata e vissuta, e generalizzarla in questo modo.
> 
> Io per esempio ho avuto buone amicizie femminili con persone che fisicamente non mi attraevano proprio, e lí non ho mai temuto che si potesse andare oltre.
> Allo stesso tempo amicizie con persone che invece mi coinvolgevano molto, e allora quando mi sono reso conto di cosa stava succedendo é stato tutto esplicitato per non andare oltre ed evitare di fare danni.
> ...


Secondo te il cercare di evitare una cosa che per istinto si verificherebbe non è un po' forzare il rapporto? 
Assolutamente non voglio generalizzare, appunto partendo da mie esperienze personali mi interesserebbe sapere altri punti di vista.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Se non lo facessi, sempre ammesso che é intenzione di entrambi evitarlo ed é quello che vuoi tu, dove sarebbe la differenza fra un individuo razionale e un animale?
> 
> Sembra una frase fatta, lo so, ma quello che intendo é che se non ci sta bene una situazione abbiamo la razionalità proprio per bloccare eventi che tramite istinto andrebbero diversamente. Non metto in dubbio poi che ci sia chi si lascia andare e non ci riesce e basta.
> 
> Se ragioniamo cosi allora anche menare uno che ci sta sulle palle sarebbe legittimo, perche negare l'istinto sarebbe forzare il rapporto?


Ti faccio un esempio...ieri per cose mie ho dovuto incontrarmi con il mio ex amante...c'è l'accordo che non succederà più niente a livello fisico...se mentre ti parlo della guerra in Ucraina te mi fissi la bocca non è che mi riesca tanto bene concentrarmi sull'argomento...questo problema non c'è con un amico con cui non c'è attrazione...ovvio che se poi decidiamo di non andare più a letto insieme non lo faremo più ma non può essere paragonato questo rapporto ad una amicizia priva di secondi fini. 
Io penso che la chimica quando c'è supera la ragione, anche se decido di non fare andare oltre l'amicizia il rapporto con un uomo con cui capisco che potrebbe esserci altro in sua presenza non sarò mai rilassata come può succedere con altri con cui so che potrei anche dormirci insieme senza che possa succedere niente.


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io penso che se anche la prima che nasce è la relazione amicale nel momento che si manifesta il desiderio sessuale questa andrà a scemare e prenderà il sopravvento l'attrazione fisica...è quello che è successo a me con il mio ex amante, tutto nato come amicizia nel momento che abbiamo capito che tra di noi c'era anche una buona chimica è successo che siamo diventati amanti e l'amicizia è andata a farsi benedire.
> Tra un uomo e una donna che provano attrazione fisica il rapporto sarà sempre falsato, non potrà mai esserci una vera e propria amicizia.


Ma è la storia più vecchia del mondo.
Ed è il motivo per cui la vera (profonda, intima ecc) amicizia in questi casi è una mosca bianca.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma è la storia più vecchia del mondo.
> Ed è il motivo per cui la vera (profonda, intima ecc) amicizia in questi casi è una mosca bianca.


Io ho un solo "vero" amico...con lui potrei veramente dormirci insieme senza preoccuparmi, ci conosciamo da così tanto che ormai siamo come fratello e sorella, ci siamo anche scannati diverse volte ma senza problemi, come appunto succede tra fratelli, il giorno dopo non è più niente...questa per me è amicizia...volere bene ad una persona anche conoscendone tutti i difetti, anche quelli più brutti, e accettarli perché comunque sai che i suoi difetti sono pesanti da digerire ma la vita senza quella persona sarebbe ancora più brutta dei suoi difetti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no no
> non era una lamentela ma semplice constazione


tvb


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Sicuramente ogni amicizia é diversa, e ogni rapporto ha confini piú o meno invalicabili in base alle persone che lo creano.
> 
> Nel tuo caso peró tiri in ballo un contesto già modificato da un pregresso importante. Essere ex amanti non é esattamente come essere due buoni amici di vecchia data e basta, ci sono trascorsi che avranno sempre il loro peso. Poi, ripeto, se avete deciso di non farlo e basta, anche se l'attrazione c'é ancora si presuppone che sia la vostra parte razionale a dover gestire i limiti che vi siete imposti, e se non ci riuscite é semplicemente perché in fondo non siete convinti di volerci riuscire in primis, almeno da parte sua in questo caso.
> 
> ...


Stiamo parlando di due cose diverse, io ti sto parlando della parte emozionale che falsifica il mio modo di essere verso una persona.
Ti ho portato l'esempio del mio ex amante perché è la cosa più recente che mi è capitata ma la stessa cosa è successa anche con persone con cui non era capitato niente, anche in quel caso però se l'attrazione c'è è tangibile e automaticamente ti fa comportare diversamente da come dovresti porti con un semplice amico.
Poi come giustamente hai puntualizzato te siamo persone e non animali quindi poi a seconda del contesto decidiamo che piega dare al rapporto ma non sarà mai una amicizia 'limpida'.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di due cose diverse, io ti sto parlando della parte emozionale che falsifica il mio modo di essere verso una persona.
> Ti ho portato l'esempio del mio ex amante perché è la cosa più recente che mi è capitata ma la stessa cosa è successa anche con persone con cui non era capitato niente, anche in quel caso però se l'attrazione c'è è tangibile e automaticamente ti fa comportare diversamente da come dovresti porti con un semplice amico.
> Poi come giustamente hai puntualizzato te siamo persone e non animali quindi poi a seconda del contesto decidiamo che piega dare al rapporto ma non sarà mai una amicizia 'limpida'.


una forma di gelosia


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di due cose diverse, io ti sto parlando della *parte emozionale che falsifica il mio modo di essere verso una persona.*
> Ti ho portato l'esempio del mio ex amante perché è la cosa più recente che mi è capitata ma la stessa cosa è successa anche con persone con cui non era capitato niente, anche in quel caso però se l'attrazione c'è è tangibile e automaticamente ti fa comportare diversamente da come dovresti porti con un semplice amico.
> Poi come giustamente hai puntualizzato te siamo persone e non animali quindi poi a seconda del contesto decidiamo che piega dare al rapporto ma non sarà mai una amicizia 'limpida'.


Me lo spieghi meglio?
L'attrazione ti inibisce la confidenza o è il voler apparire più gradevole?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me lo spieghi meglio?
> L'attrazione ti inibisce la confidenza o è il voler apparire più gradevole?


entrambe...sto più sulle mie per il timore di rivelare altro e mi viene naturale anche il voler apparire più gradevole, cose che non succedono quando non c'è attrazione fisica, un amico se c'è non ha bisogno di tante storie per accettarti, ti ha scelto nella tua completezza, parte brutta e bella.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> entrambe...sto più sulle mie per il timore di rivelare altro e mi viene naturale anche il voler apparire più gradevole, cose che non succedono quando non c'è attrazione fisica, un amico se c'è non ha bisogno di tante storie per accettarti, ti ha scelto nella tua completezza, parte brutta e bella.


Avevo intuito correttamente.
Sai cosa mi fa pensare? Penso che per te sarebbe una liberazione arrivare a una relazione sentimentale passando dall’amicizia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione peró che non riesci a distinguere le differenze fra amicizia e altro. Nel senso che se da subito emotivamente ti senti cosí coinvolta da comportarti diversamente, allora non é che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna non esiste, é che non l'hai mai voluta in primis con quella persona, che é diverso, perché avevi altro dentro.


Nemmeno questo...io per esempio raramente ho colpi di fulmine, spesso le mie relazioni sono nate dalle amicizie quindi ho potuto notare come il mio comportamento è cambiato nel momento che ho cambiato modo di vedere la persona. Te quindi riesci a non mutare minimante il tuo comportamento davanti ad una persona che ti piace rispetto ad un'altra che invece ti resta indifferente?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo intuito correttamente.
> Sai cosa mi fa pensare? Penso che per te sarebbe una liberazione arrivare a una relazione sentimentale passando dall’amicizia.


Infatti è quello che spesso è successo nella mia vita, devo conoscere bene la persona per poi provare attrazione fisica, prima devo passare da quella mentale.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> entrambe...sto più sulle mie per il timore di rivelare altro e mi viene naturale anche il voler apparire più gradevole, cose che non succedono quando non c'è attrazione fisica, un amico se c'è non ha bisogno di tante storie per accettarti, ti ha scelto nella tua completezza, parte brutta e bella.


Io ho scoperto invece quanto è bello poter essere totalmente me stessa poter dire tutto in un rapporto dove è presente anche una forte attrazione e sesso 
Non conoscere la fatica di omettere o trattenermi. Una sensazione liberatoria


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una forma di gelosia


La gelosia fa parte di me...si, quando mi piace una persona divento gelosa.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

Non so, io quando conosco una persona che mi piace sono più predisposta, ma questo lo facciamo tutti.
Non significa che mi limito, perché io con quella persona non cerco qualcosa che va oltre l'amicizia.
Perché allora l'amicizia uomo-donna non esisterebbe.


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di due cose diverse, io ti sto parlando della parte emozionale che falsifica il mio modo di essere verso una persona.
> Ti ho portato l'esempio del mio ex amante perché è la cosa più recente che mi è capitata ma la stessa cosa è successa anche con persone con cui non era capitato niente, anche in quel caso però se l'attrazione c'è è tangibile e automaticamente ti fa comportare diversamente da come dovresti porti con un semplice amico.
> Poi come giustamente hai puntualizzato te siamo persone e non animali quindi poi a seconda del contesto decidiamo che piega dare al rapporto ma non sarà mai una amicizia 'limpida'.


Personalmente sono sempre la stessa anche con chi c'è attrazione, che vuol dire che il tuo modo di essere è falsificato?


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io più che divertente lo sento come un qualcosa di cui farei volentieri a meno ma che è ovviamente inevitabile.
> Mi fa girare i coglioni, e non poco, il dover invecchiare.
> Odio il dover essere prima o poi non indipendente.
> Odio il dover essere di peso per qualcuno.
> ...


non amo Woody Allen (anzi lo detesto proprio come personaggio) ma questa è proprio carina.....

_*“Tanto per cominciare si dovrebbe iniziare morendo, e così il trauma è bello che superato. Quindi ti svegli in un letto di ospedale e apprezzi il fatto che vai migliorando giorno dopo giorno. Poi ti dimettono perché stai bene e la prima cosa che fai è andare in posta a ritirare la tua pensione e te la godi al meglio. Col passare del tempo le tue forze aumentano, il tuo fisico migliora, le rughe scompaiono. Poi inizi a lavorare e il primo giorno ti regalano un orologio d’oro. Lavori quarant’anni finché non sei così giovane da sfruttare adeguatamente il ritiro dalla vita lavorativa. Quindi vai di festino in festino, bevi, giochi, fai sesso e ti prepari per iniziare a studiare. Poi inizi la scuola, giochi con gli amici, senza alcun tipo di obblighi e responsabilità, finché non sei bebè. Quando sei sufficientemente piccolo, ti infili in un posto che ormai dovresti conoscere molto bene. Gli ultimi nove mesi te li passi flottando tranquillo e sereno, in un posto riscaldato con room service e tanto affetto, senza che nessuno ti rompa i coglioni. E alla fine abbandoni questo mondo in un orgasmo”*_


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> non amo Woody Allen (anzi lo detesto proprio come personaggio) ma questa è proprio carina.....
> 
> _*“Tanto per cominciare si dovrebbe iniziare morendo, e così il trauma è bello che superato. Quindi ti svegli in un letto di ospedale e apprezzi il fatto che vai migliorando giorno dopo giorno. Poi ti dimettono perché stai bene e la prima cosa che fai è andare in posta a ritirare la tua pensione e te la godi al meglio. Col passare del tempo le tue forze aumentano, il tuo fisico migliora, le rughe scompaiono. Poi inizi a lavorare e il primo giorno ti regalano un orologio d’oro. Lavori quarant’anni finché non sei così giovane da sfruttare adeguatamente il ritiro dalla vita lavorativa. Quindi vai di festino in festino, bevi, giochi, fai sesso e ti prepari per iniziare a studiare. Poi inizi la scuola, giochi con gli amici, senza alcun tipo di obblighi e responsabilità, finché non sei bebè. Quando sei sufficientemente piccolo, ti infili in un posto che ormai dovresti conoscere molto bene. Gli ultimi nove mesi te li passi flottando tranquillo e sereno, in un posto riscaldato con room service e tanto affetto, senza che nessuno ti rompa i coglioni. E alla fine abbandoni questo mondo in un orgasmo”*_


ci ha scritto un libro ligabue su un mondo così


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho scoperto invece quanto è bello poter essere totalmente me stessa poter dire tutto in un rapporto dove è presente anche una forte attrazione e sesso
> Non conoscere la fatica di omettere o trattenermi. Una sensazione liberatoria


Quindi tu ti senti completamente libera, solo quando con l'altra persona ci vai a letto?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Quindi tu ti senti completamente libera, solo quando con l'altra persona ci vai a letto?


No no non mi sono spiegata 
Io ho amicizie in cui sono me stessa totalmente e sono solo amicizie 
Contestavo il fatto che dove c’è attrazione si omettono lati del carattere o cose per non creare attriti 
Trovo che sia liberatorio riuscire invece a non dover fare questa fatica


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no non mi sono spiegata
> Io ho amicizie in cui sono me stessa totalmente e sono solo amicizie
> Contestavo il fatto che dove c’è attrazione si omettono lati del carattere o cose per non creare attriti
> Trovo che sia liberatorio riuscire invece a non dover fare questa fatica


io invece la penso in un altro modo: io sono così, se ti va bene, ottimo, se non ti va bene, pazienza, se mi devo limitare non sei amico e a quel punto neanche mi piaci più a livello sessuale


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho scoperto invece quanto è bello poter essere totalmente me stessa poter dire tutto in un rapporto dove è presente anche una forte attrazione e sesso
> Non conoscere la fatica di omettere o trattenermi. Una sensazione liberatoria





Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho scoperto invece quanto è bello poter essere totalmente me stessa poter dire tutto in un rapporto dove è presente anche una forte attrazione e sesso
> Non conoscere la fatica di omettere o trattenermi. Una sensazione liberatoria


è sicuramente bello, invidio chi ci riesce, è un mio limite.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Non so, io quando conosco una persona che mi piace sono più predisposta, ma questo lo facciamo tutti.
> Non significa che mi limito, perché io con quella persona non cerco qualcosa che va oltre l'amicizia.
> Perché allora l'amicizia uomo-donna non esisterebbe.


Infatti per me è rara.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Come ti dicevo prima fino ad oggi l'ho esplicitato, quando mi sono reso conto che qualcosa era cambiato, ed ho esplicitato anche le mie intenzioni o non intenzioni in base al rapporto che c'era. Dopo si tratta di rimanere fedeli a se stessi.
> 
> Nel mio caso quindi si, ci sono riuscito, ma é il mio caso per come sono fatto io come persona.


non ti sto giudicando, anzi ti ammiro perché è una cosa che a me non riesce, sono troppo impulsiva


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io invece la penso in un altro modo: io sono così, se ti va bene, ottimo, se non ti va bene, pazienza, se mi devo limitare non sei amico e a quel punto neanche mi piaci più a livello sessuale


Che è più o meno la stessa cosa. Con chi non posso essere me stessa o capisco che non c’è reciprocità prendo le misure


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Personalmente sono sempre la stessa anche con chi c'è attrazione, che vuol dire che il tuo modo di essere è falsificato?


Ti comporti uguale sia che con la persona ci sia attrazione piuttosto che no? sicura?


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Infatti per me è rara.


Allora tu con tutti gli umini, che ti possono piacere, non instauri una relazione d'amicizia perché sai che potrebbe succedere qualcosa?


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La gelosia fa parte di me...si, quando mi piace una persona divento gelosa.


Meno male non mi sento sola.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

Io sono una persona molto fisica, abbraccio tutti i mie amici, anche quelli maschi. Per me non c'è un secondo fine, è solo affetto. 
Ovviamente so con chi posso farlo e con chi no, ma non mi preoccupo che gli altri possano pensare che forse c'è qualcosa sotto. 
Sono naturale e non mi modifico per gli altri.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Porto la mia esperienza.
Ho un paio di amiche donne entrambe mie ex amanti.
L’amicizia si è creata dopo la fine della storia. 
Mai creduto al rimaniamo amici; piuttosto se voluto da entrambi, proviamo a diventare amici.
Non siamo al livello di raccontarci tutto senza filtri non per una resistenza dovuta al ”prima” ma semplicemente perché non ve ne è il bisogno.
Io non ho tutto sto tutto da raccontare. Non sono nemmeno mai stato abituato a cercare la consolazione o ad appoggiarmi a qualcuno nei momenti un po’ critici.
Le risorse e le possibili soluzioni le ho sempre trovate in me, confidandomi con nessuno.
Questo da sempre.
Ho poi una conoscenza virtuale con una donna che non ho mai visto di persona ma che so, avendola vista su FB essere molto attraente. 
E la possibilità di vederla ci sarebbe anche.
Proprio ieri, essendo che sta vivendo un periodo un po’ difficile, mi ha ringraziato per esserci sempre.
Ma anche qui, è lei che si apre con me.
Io fatico a tirar fuori cose mie, che sono mie e tali restano perché non ho volontà di condividere nulla.
Fatico anche a farlo con l‘amante, e così finisce che divento il tenutario dei segreti altrui, provo a suggerire soluzioni, somatizzo i problemi degli altri che diventano anche un po’ miei e poi io da solo che sono la sola causa della mia chiusura mi dico: e io? Quando verrà la mia volta?
Risposta: mai, a prescindere da se l’amico è uomo o donna, perche‘ il mio concetto di amicizia non prevede la mia totale apertura a nessuno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Allora tu con tutti gli umoni, che ti possono piacere, non instauri una relazione d'amicizia perché sai che potrebbe succedere qualcosa?


a parte che non sarebbe un gran problema perché a me è difficile piaccia che piaccia qualcuno...per questo quando capita è una cosa che mi manda nel pallone e perdo la mia lucidità e il mio modo di essere...mi affloscio.


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che è più o meno la stessa cosa. Con chi non posso essere me stessa o capisco che non c’è reciprocità prendo le misure


io prendo le distanze


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ti comporti uguale sia che con la persona ci sia attrazione piuttosto che no? sicura?


magari con uno che mi piace posso essere più maliziosa, ma poi alla fine sono sempre la stessa, se devo mandarlo a quel paese (ad esempio), ce lo mando


Silica1206 ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco questa cosa del limitarsi per evitare l'attrazione.
> 
> Okay che l'attrazione si esprime anche a gesti e col corpo, ma a parte questo, perché il resto di te stesso dovrebbe limitarsi se di fronte ha una persona che trova attraente? Cosa centra chi sono io, il mio carattere, con il limitare chi sono per attrattivitá


più che altro io non sono brava a compiacere gli altri


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho scoperto invece quanto è bello poter essere totalmente me stessa poter dire tutto in un rapporto dove è presente anche una forte attrazione e sesso
> Non conoscere la fatica di omettere o trattenermi. Una sensazione liberatoria


Che non definirei amicizia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Io sono una persona molto fisica, abbraccio tutti i mie amici, anche quelli maschi. Per me non c'è un secondo fine, è solo affetto.
> Ovviamente so con chi posso farlo e con chi no, ma non mi preoccupo che gli altri possano pensare che forse c'è qualcosa sotto.
> Sono naturale e non mi modifico per gli altri.


venice a me quello che pensano loro frega meno di niente, è che se mi abbraccia un amico sto rilassata se lo fa uno con cui sento esserci affinità fisica mi irrigidisco.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è sicuramente bello, invidio chi ci riesce, è un mio limite.


Io credo che non sia facile capirsi parlando di queste cose.
Una persona dice che l’attrazione crea un turbamento che distrae da ciò di cui si parla. Un’altra dice che è sincera.
Ma non sono cose in contrasto.
Sentirsi turbati non implica occultare parti di sé, se non il turbamento.
Io ho trovato molto utile esplicitare il turbamento.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Io sono una persona molto fisica, abbraccio tutti i mie amici, anche quelli maschi. Per me non c'è un secondo fine, è solo affetto.
> Ovviamente so con chi posso farlo e con chi no, ma non mi preoccupo che gli altri possano pensare che forse c'è qualcosa sotto.
> Sono naturale e non mi modifico per gli altri.


Invece per me la pandemia è stata dirimente proprio nel senso che mi ha fatto capire con chi potevo o non potevo "permettermi" manifestazioni fisiche. Mi sono resa conto anche, ma questo già anni fa, che quello che per me era normale, per gli altri era captatio benevolentiae. 
Con altri ancora mi dava proprio fastidio essere espansiva, dover corrispondere ai loro abbracci e baci. Ora per fortuna non sono più tenuta a farlo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io prendo le distanze
> 
> magari con uno che mi piace posso essere più maliziosa, ma poi alla fine sono sempre la stessa, se devo mandarlo a quel paese (ad esempio), ce lo mando
> 
> più che altro io non sono brava a compiacere gli altri


se deve essere mandato a remare ce lo mando anche se è figo


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Io sono una persona molto fisica, abbraccio tutti i mie amici, anche quelli maschi. Per me non c'è un secondo fine, è solo affetto.
> Ovviamente so con chi posso farlo e con chi no, ma non mi preoccupo che gli altri possano pensare che forse c'è qualcosa sotto.
> Sono naturale e non mi modifico per gli altri.


io invece non tocco nessuno e neanche mi piace essere toccata, ma da nessuno


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> se deve essere mandato a remare ce lo mando anche se è figo


uno figo non significa che mi attrae eh... per esempio, il mio parrucchiere è un figo della madonna, ma non ci scoperei mai


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io invece non tocco nessuno e neanche mi piace essere toccata, ma da nessuno


Guarda, io tocco solo chi voglio toccare. 
Non mi abbraccio persone conosciute da poco, chiariamo.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Io ho solo due amici maschi, ma sono sicura che se dovessi “proporgliela”, se la prenderebbero.  Però non sono mai rimasta amica di un ex. Tranne il mio ex quello gay ma ovviamente è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> uno figo non significa che mi attrae eh... per esempio, il mio parrucchiere è un figo della madonna, ma non ci scoperei mai


A me, ad esempio, non attrattono quelli bellocci che piacciono a tutti. Sì ok, magari molto belli, ma ne sarei troppo gelosa poi.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Mi ricorda un pó me stesso, a parte il discorso delle amanti.
> 
> Ho dovuto letteralmente lottare con me stesso per imparare a parlare di quello che ho dentro. Alla fine sono diventato il tipico confessore depositario dei problemi altrui, che mi piace anche in un certo senso.
> 
> Ma oggi ammetto di avere difficoltà ad esprimermi e a farmi capire anche se alla fine ho imparato a parlarci con gli altri, e a chiarire i problemi.


Credo che sia molto più semplice parlare dei problemi degli altri che dei proprio, almeno per certe persone.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che non definirei amicizia.


No è di più . È amicizia sincera con altro altrettanto importante 
Poi può essere anche la normalità per molti per me è una novità e difficilmente potrò concepire un rapporto diverso


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Mi ricorda un pó me stesso, a parte il discorso delle amanti.
> Ho dovuto letteralmente lottare con me stesso per imparare a parlare di quello che ho dentro. Alla fine sono diventato il tipico confessore depositario dei problemi altrui, che mi piace anche in un certo senso.
> Ma oggi ammetto di avere difficoltà ad esprimermi e a farmi capire anche se alla fine ho imparato a parlarci con gli altri, e a chiarire i problemi.


Io devo trovare la motivazione a farlo.
Poi le parole vengono.
Ma non trovo davvero il bisogno di condivisione di sensazioni.
E così le mie amanti, ex ed attuale conoscono un pezzettino di me (ino ino), mia moglie un altro pezzettino, le mie amiche idem, le mie conoscenze professionali più o meno profonde idem, il mio andrologo idem e via di seguito.


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Guarda, io tocco solo chi voglio toccare.
> Non mi abbraccio persone conosciute da poco, chiariamo.


io tocco solo mia figlia, ma qualche volta quando mi mette le mani in faccia, mi fa urto anche lei   


Etta ha detto:


> A me, ad esempio, non attrattono quelli bellocci che piacciono a tutti. Sì ok, magari molto belli, ma ne sarei troppo gelosa poi.


te e la gelosia... che palle, io non sono gelosa


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Porto la mia esperienza.
> Ho un paio di amiche donne entrambe mie ex amanti.
> L’amicizia si è creata dopo la fine della storia.
> Mai creduto al rimaniamo amici; piuttosto se voluto da entrambi, proviamo a diventare amici.
> ...


Senza offesa, tu ,tutte le tue 'amiche' te le sei portate a letto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che non sia facile capirsi parlando di queste cose.
> Una persona dice che l’attrazione crea un turbamento che distrae da ciò di cui si parla. Un’altra dice che è sincera.
> Ma non sono cose in contrasto.
> Sentirsi turbati non implica occultare parti di sé, se non il turbamento.
> Io ho trovato molto utile esplicitare il turbamento.


Io ho inteso che in un rapporto di attrazione o sesso non riesce a essere totalmente se stessa o a parlare di tutto


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Porto la mia esperienza.
> Ho un paio di amiche donne entrambe mie ex amanti.
> L’amicizia si è creata dopo la fine della storia.
> Mai creduto al rimaniamo amici; piuttosto se voluto da entrambi, proviamo a diventare amici.
> ...


Sai che non è mai troppo tardi per cambiare? Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno, te fai fatica ad ammetterlo ma se provassi a lasciarti un po' andare ne gioveresti molto dai rapporti che potresti costruire con le persone. Quando troviamo una persona con cui poter dialogare fidandosi dovremmo ringraziare la buona stella che ce l'ha fatta incontrare perché non è facile trovare persone che sono compatibili con noi e la vita che normalmente è dura diventa un po' più semplice se affrontata avendo il supporto di persone che ci vogliono veramente bene per quello che siamo.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io tocco solo mia figlia, ma qualche volta quando mi mette le mani in faccia, mi fa urto anche lei


Hahahahahaha fantastica. 
Tuo marito lo tocchi almeno? Ti fai toccare da lui?


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

Circe menomale che mi avevi detto che avevo sbagliato persona


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io tocco solo mia figlia, ma qualche volta quando mi mette le mani in faccia, mi fa urto anche lei


Io sono molto fisica. Ovviamente con chi conosco e con cui sono amica. Uomini e donne non fa vuol differenza se si tratta di amicizia
Prima che @Lostris mi corregga ammetto che forse lo sono più con gli uomini


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Credo che sia molto più semplice parlare dei problemi degli altri che dei proprio, almeno per certe persone.


Per parlarne, si deve riconoscerli come problemi.
E non tutti hanno la stessa soglia di sensibilità, vuoi per il loro vissuto, vuoi per il proprio approccio alle questioni a prescindere dal vissuto.
Col passare degli anni, ti si formano come dei calli, e ciò che è considerato criticita‘ per alcuni, è considerato normalità per altri.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io devo trovare la motivazione a farlo.
> Poi le parole vengono.
> Ma non trovo davvero il bisogno di condivisione di sensazioni.
> E così le mie amanti, ex ed attuale conoscono un pezzettino di me (ino ino), mia moglie un altro pezzettino, le mie amiche idem, le mie conoscenze professionali più o meno profonde idem, il mio andrologo idem e via di seguito.


un puzzle praticamente


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Hahahahahaha fantastica.
> Tuo marito lo tocchi almeno? Ti fai toccare da lui?


non sempre    se ad esempio parliamo e mi tocca la spalla, io mi sposto e gli dico pure "non mi toccare" è più forte di me... anni fa c'era un tecnico di pc, fotocopiatrice, ecc... che aveva sto vizio di toccare, gli volevo mozzare le mani



Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono molto fisica. Ovviamente con chi conosco e con cui sono amica. Uomini e donne non fa vuol differenza se si tratta di amicizia


no no io non tocco nessuno, ho amiche che mi abbracciano e le riabbraccio, ma di mio non prendo l'iniziativa


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho inteso che in un rapporto di attrazione o sesso non riesce a essere totalmente se stessa o a parlare di tutto


Vediamo. Non si spiega benissimo nemmeno qui


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Circe menomale che mi avevi detto che avevo sbagliato persona


ma ancora con questa storia???? bastaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per parlarne, si deve riconoscerli come problemi.
> E non tutti hanno la stessa soglia di sensibilità, vuoi per il loro vissuto, vuoi per il proprio approccio alle questioni a prescindere dal vissuto.
> Col passare degli anni, ti si formano come dei calli, e ciò che è considerato criticita‘ per alcuni, è considerato normalità per altri.


Se non ci sei passato, se hai affrontato le stesse problematiche è molto difficile. 
Io delle volte anche un po' per vergogna mi sto zitta. 
Però poi trovi quello/a di turno che ti racconta tutto il mondo. Siamo diversi.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Circe menomale che mi avevi detto che avevo sbagliato persona


Eddai però. Così istigate.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Senza offesa, tu ,tutte le tue 'amiche' te le sei portate a letto.


Non è una offesa, noto un certa astiosità nei miei confronti.
A cosa si deve? non essendo la prima volta, direi sia giunto il momento per esporre il tema qui, che ne pensi?
Dicevo, non è un’offesa, è un dato di fatto, ognuno del resto ha il suo vissuto.
Come mai la ritieni una offesa?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Se non ci sei passato, se hai affrontato le stesse problematiche è molto difficile.
> Io delle volte anche un po' per vergogna mi sto zitta.
> Però poi trovi quello/a di turno che ti racconta tutto il mondo. Siamo diversi.


Facciamo un esempio concreto per capirci meglio?


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non sempre    se ad esempio parliamo e mi tocca la spalla, io mi sposto e gli dico pure "non mi toccare" è più forte di me... anni fa c'era un tecnico di pc, fotocopiatrice, ecc... che aveva sto vizio di toccare, gli volevo mozzare le mani


Un mio amico aveva l'ex che non voleva farsi toccare le gambe 
Si innervosiva appena lo faceva, ma chiunque le toccasse le gambe.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eddai però. Così istigate.


Scherzo. In questa giornata cosi uggiosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che non è mai troppo tardi per cambiare? Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno, te fai fatica ad ammetterlo ma se provassi a lasciarti un po' andare ne gioveresti molto dai rapporti che potresti costruire con le persone. Quando troviamo una persona con cui poter dialogare fidandosi dovremmo ringraziare la buona stella che ce l'ha fatta incontrare perché non è facile trovare persone che sono compatibili con noi e la vita che normalmente è dura diventa un po' più semplice se affrontata avendo il supporto di persone che ci vogliono veramente bene per quello che siamo.


Concordo con te, come dicevo altrove me ne manca la motivazione.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è una offesa, noto un certa astiosità nei miei confronti.
> A cosa si deve? non essendo la prima volta, direi sia giunto il momento per esporre il tema qui, che ne pensi?
> Dicevo, non è un’offesa, è un dato di fatto, ognuno del resto ha il suo vissuto.
> Come mai la ritieni una offesa?


Pensavo che forse ti saresti offeso. 
Hai detto che le tue amiche sono ex amanti, forse avrei dovuto porla come domana, invece che affermazione.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo con te, come dicevo altrove me ne manca la motivazione.


in che senso?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Pensavo che forse ti saresti offeso.
> Hai detto che le tue amiche sono ex amanti, forse avrei dovuto porla come domana, invece che affermazione.


Assolutamente no, lo avevo appena scritto io il dato. Tu lo riterresti una offesa?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Maggio 2022)

Credo che le donne tendono ad aprirsi di più degli uomini, hanno più bisogno di condividere, perciò si circondano più di amici. Poi ci sono amici ed amici. Amici conoscenti con cui si parla del più e del meno e Amici con la A maiuscola che sono pochi con cui ci si confida. Io ho un’amica del cuore che sa tutto di me tradimenti compresi, e potrebbe rovinarmi in qualunque momento  e un amico speciale segreto, a cui voglio molto bene a cui ho sempre raccontato tutto, e lui con me si è aperto molto all’inizio, perché avevamo un passato in comune che mi ha legata molto a lui, poi ha iniziato a raccontarsi un po’ meno ma so che è proprio il suo modo di fare ed un po’ me ne dispiace anche se poi ognuno prende le sue decisioni e fa le sue scelte. Poi credo che noi donne, almeno io, abbiamo più paturnie degli uomini, per i quali la vita è più regolare! A volte li invidio si fanno meno menate


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Se non ci sei passato, se hai affrontato le stesse problematiche è molto difficile.
> Io delle volte anche un po' per vergogna mi sto zitta.
> Però poi trovi quello/a di turno che ti racconta tutto il mondo. Siamo diversi.


Io ho avuto una storia extra, l'ultima, tremenda sotto tutti gli aspetti. Non starò a dilungarmi, qualcuno qui la conosce. Comunque, quello che interessa in questo caso è l'impossibilità di confidarmi che ne è seguita. Nel caso delle precedenti, avevo avuto più possibilità di raccontare (anche se là mi sono resa conto di aver sbagliato, parlando anche con persone sbagliate). Qui, anche per la modalità con cui si è sviluppata, ero sola. E ho imparato a non parlare più. E forse capisco quello che Pinco vuole dire, parlando del fatto che, a un certo punto, ci si abitua.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> in che senso?


Nel senso che non sento tutto sto bisogno di raccontarmi.
Cioe‘ non saprei proprio cosa dire.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Credo che le donne tendono ad aprirsi di più degli uomini, hanno più bisogno di condividere, perciò si circondano più di amici. Poi ci sono amici ed amici. Amici conoscenti con cui si parla del più e del meno e Amici con la A maiuscola che sono pochi con cui ci si confida. Io ho un’amica del cuore che sa tutto di me tradimenti compresi, e potrebbe rovinarmi in qualunque momento  e un amico speciale segreto, a cui voglio molto bene a cui ho sempre raccontato tutto, e lui con me si è aperto molto all’inizio, perché avevamo un passato in comune che mi ha legata molto a lui, poi ha iniziato a raccontarsi un po’ meno ma so che è proprio il suo modo di fare ed un po’ me ne dispiace anche se poi ognuno prende le sue decisioni e fa le sue scelte. Poi credo che noi donne, almeno io, abbiamo più paturnie degli uomini, per i quali la vita è più regolare! A volte li invidio si fanno meno menate


Assolutamente vero, tu pensi troppo.


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Un mio amico aveva l'ex che non voleva farsi toccare le gambe
> Si innervosiva appena lo faceva, ma chiunque le toccasse le gambe.


io ho il mio spazio che non va invaso, è più forte di me, te lo dico pure e devo dire che serve, quando al tecnico infatti dissi di non toccarmi, smise subito e a quel punto le cose migliorarono notevolmente...


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> te e la gelosia... che palle, io non sono gelosa


Eh io sì. Avrei troppa concorrenza poi.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho il mio spazio che non va invaso, è più forte di me, te lo dico pure e devo dire che serve, quando al tecnico infatti dissi di non toccarmi, smise subito e a quel punto le cose migliorarono notevolmente...


Tecnico della caldaia?


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh io sì. Avrei troppa concorrenza poi.


Praticamente, stai dicendo che TU "scegli solo gli uomini che ti piacciono" mentre quelli che "scelgono" te andrebbero con tutte.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> un puzzle praticamente


Qui ci sarebbe la risposta porca, ma poi me la fanno pagare in separata sede….


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nel senso che non sento tutto sto bisogno di raccontarmi.
> Cioe‘ non saprei proprio cosa dire.


Vuoi dire che ti reputi così poco interessante da non avere niente da raccontare di te? Lascia decidere alla persona con cui parli se ha voglia di conoscerti o meno.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Praticamente, stai dicendo che TU "scegli solo gli uomini che ti piacciono" mentre quelli che "scelgono" te andrebbero con tutte.


Non ho detto questo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Qui ci sarebbe la risposta porca, ma poi me la fanno pagare in separata sede….


lascia perdere che è meglio!!!...altrimenti ti ritrovi affettato


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che ti reputi così poco interessante da non avere niente da raccontare di te? Lascia decidere alla persona con cui parli se ha voglia di conoscerti o meno.


No, sto dicendo che non saprei cosa raccontare.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> lascia perdere che è meglio!!!...altrimenti ti ritrovi affettato


Ha delle unghie poi…..


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ha delle unghie poi…..


appunto!!! stai bono!!!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nel senso che non sento tutto sto bisogno di raccontarmi.
> Cioe‘ non saprei proprio cosa dire.


A volte basta iniziare anche dalla quotidianità, dalle piccole cose, qualcosa che per te non ha senso per un’altra persona potrebbe averlo e potrebbe avere piacere che tu lo abbia condiviso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No, sto dicendo che non saprei cosa raccontare.


Penso che di argomenti ne avresti...devi solo decidere te se aprirti o meno, tutto li.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> A volte basta iniziare anche dalla quotidianità, dalle piccole cose, qualcosa che per te non ha senso per un’altra persona potrebbe averlo e potrebbe avere piacere che tu lo abbia condiviso.


Sarebbe una forzatura. 
Sarebbe uno sforzarmi per giungere a qualcosa in cui non credo nemmeno io.
Corro a piedi e torno in equilibrio.
Una volta scopavo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.


"Troppa concorrenza" vuol dire che avrebbero intorno un sacco di altre donne tra cui scegliere, e tu quindi gli attribuisci abbastanza coglionaggine da farlo.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Penso che di argomenti ne avresti...devi solo decidere te se aprirti o meno, tutto li.


Continuerò a non aprirmi, come già scritto nella mia prima risposta.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Continuerò a non aprirmi, come già scritto nella mia prima risposta.


ok, l'importante è che stai bene te.


----------



## Koala (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che ti reputi così poco interessante da non avere niente da raccontare di te? Lascia decidere alla persona con cui parli se ha voglia di conoscerti o meno.


Da come ho interpretato io la cosa, sicuramente male, non si tratta di essere poco interessante ma semplicemente essere un buon ascoltatore e consigliere piuttosto che essere colui che parla di se… tutti abbiamo un vissuto ma non tutti sono predisposti a parlarne anche perché facendolo si è esposti a critiche o giudizi non richiesti… e se visto spesso qui, anche poco fa…


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ok, l'importante è che stai bene te.


Si, di fondo sono sereno perché ho imparato a convivere con alcune tematiche.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me, ad esempio, *non attrattono quelli bellocci che piacciono a tutti*. Sì ok, magari molto belli, ma ne sarei troppo gelosa poi.


Bè, lo avevamo capito.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bè, lo avevamo capito.


Bastardo.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Bastardo.


Ops...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sarebbe una forzatura.
> Sarebbe uno sforzarmi per giungere a qualcosa in cui non credo nemmeno io.
> Corro a piedi e torno in equilibrio.
> Una volta scopavo.


La corsa aiutava anche me quando potevi correre…
Potresti riprendere a scopare


----------



## Koala (6 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> La corsa aiutava anche me quando potevi correre…
> Potresti riprendere a scopare


Non ha mai smesso


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> La corsa aiutava anche me quando potevi correre…
> Potresti riprendere a scopare


Non ho detto di avere smesso.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Non é necessariamente vero, non generalizzerei. Penso che parlare chiaramente di se stessi é una cosa che si impara al di la del genere.
> 
> Il problema é che spesso noi maschi siamo culturalmente condizionati a non farlo o farlo male, o semplicemente non lo sappiamo fare. Ma credimi, abbiamo bisogno di condividere e come.


Ecco però raramente lo fate o almeno io ho conosciuto pochi uomini abituati a farlo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ho detto di avere smesso.


Era al passato il verbo


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ecco però raramente lo fate o almeno io ho conosciuto pochi uomini abituati a farlo


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Da come ho interpretato io la cosa, sicuramente male, non si tratta di essere poco interessante ma semplicemente essere un buon ascoltatore e consigliere piuttosto che essere colui che parla di se… tutti abbiamo un vissuto ma non tutti sono predisposti a parlarne anche perché facendolo si è esposti a critiche o giudizi non richiesti… e se visto spesso qui, anche poco fa…


io non parlo di raccontare al mondo il mio vissuto...l'ho specificato prima, per me l'amico è quello che ti accetta con tutti i tuoi difetti, quindi perché non aprirsi con un amico? come amica potrei farti una critica che magari reputo costruttiva ma non ti giudicherei mai.
L'amicizia è fatta per sorreggersi, oggi ho bisogno io di te e domani te di me, se non c'è questa apertura non ha senso parlare di amicizia, se voglio solo una persona con cui sfogarmi quando ho bisogno vado dallo psicologo...se sono tua amica ho bisogno di vivere il tuo mondo, se non c'è condivisione non ha senso.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Era al passato il verbo


Un tempo scopavo…per ritrovare l’equilibrio.
Si parlava di questo.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> "Troppa concorrenza" vuol dire che avrebbero intorno un sacco di altre donne tra cui scegliere, e tu quindi gli attribuisci abbastanza coglionaggine da farlo.


Non è detto che lo faccia però so che ci sarebbero tante donne intorno a provarci. Mi darebbe fastidio.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io non parlo di raccontare al mondo il mio vissuto...l'ho specificato prima, per me l'amico è quello che ti accetta con tutti i tuoi difetti, quindi perché non aprirsi con un amico? come amica potrei farti una critica che magari reputo costruttiva ma non ti giudicherei mai.
> L'amicizia è fatta per sorreggersi, oggi ho bisogno io di te e domani te di me, se non c'è questa apertura non ha senso parlare di amicizia, se voglio solo una persona con cui sfogarmi quando ho bisogno vado dallo psicologo...se sono tua amica ho bisogno di vivere il tuo mondo, se non c'è condivisione non ha senso.


Quindi torniamo al tuo post iniziale.
Che rapporto avevi con questa persona?
Lo chiedo non per riaprire l’argomento che ho letto darti noia ma per capire come lo consideravi.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bè, lo avevamo capito.


Scusa Alain Delon.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io non parlo di raccontare al mondo il mio vissuto...l'ho specificato prima, per me l'amico è quello che ti accetta con tutti i tuoi difetti, quindi perché non aprirsi con un amico? come amica potrei farti una critica che magari reputo costruttiva ma non ti giudicherei mai.
> L'amicizia è fatta per sorreggersi, oggi ho bisogno io di te e domani te di me, se non c'è questa apertura non ha senso parlare di amicizia, se voglio solo una persona con cui sfogarmi quando ho bisogno vado dallo psicologo...se sono tua amica ho bisogno di vivere il tuo mondo, se non c'è condivisione non ha senso.


Condivido il tuo pensiero. Amicizia anche per me è condivisione che non siano solo i problemi ma anche la quotidianità, le gioie, le piccole e grandi conquiste di ogni giorno.


----------



## Koala (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io non parlo di raccontare al mondo il mio vissuto...l'ho specificato prima, per me l'amico è quello che ti accetta con tutti i tuoi difetti, quindi perché non aprirsi con un amico? come amica potrei farti una critica che magari reputo costruttiva ma non ti giudicherei mai.
> L'amicizia è fatta per sorreggersi, oggi ho bisogno io di te e domani te di me, se non c'è questa apertura non ha senso parlare di amicizia, se voglio solo una persona con cui sfogarmi quando ho bisogno vado dallo psicologo...se sono tua amica ho bisogno di vivere il tuo mondo, se non c'è condivisione non ha senso.


Non tutti ritengono l’amicizia allo stesso modo, l’amicizia non è fatta di assolutismi secondo me, e se sei amic* devi comunque tener conto del carattere dell’altro… il confidarsi deve venire in modo naturale e non forzato, magari con te mi trovo bene a parlare di tradimento ma non di mio padre e con un’altra persona il contrario (esempio)… ho una persona nella mia vita che sa tutto di me tranne il tradimento perché so che con lei non ne potrei mai parlare perché abbiamo due visioni diverse della cosa, non per questo la ritengo meno amica…


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io non parlo di raccontare al mondo il mio vissuto...l'ho specificato prima, per me l'amico è quello che ti accetta con tutti i tuoi difetti, quindi perché non aprirsi con un amico? come amica potrei farti una critica che magari reputo costruttiva ma non ti giudicherei mai.
> L'amicizia è fatta per sorreggersi, oggi ho bisogno io di te e domani te di me, se non c'è questa apertura non ha senso parlare di amicizia, se voglio solo una persona con cui sfogarmi quando ho bisogno vado dallo psicologo...se sono tua amica ho bisogno di vivere il tuo mondo, se non c'è condivisione non ha senso.


Scusa però non è in contraddizione con il post di apertura 
Se per te l’amicizia è questo con la persona di cui hai parlato non c’era tutta questa amicizia. O sbaglio?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Scusa Alain Delon.


Non sono francese e ho la metà degli anni.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

Nessuno che parli di sentimenti.
L'amico non è quella persona che serve.
Non serve per fare confidenze, nemmeno per ricevere aiuto.
Non serve neanche per avere compagnia.
L'amico ti vuole bene.
E' l'unica cosa che rende una persona tua amica.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi torniamo al tuo post iniziale.
> Che rapporto avevi con questa persona?
> Lo chiedo non per riaprire l’argomento che ho letto darti noia ma per capire come lo consideravi.


Era un amico di cui mi fidavo, mi piaceva il suo modo di pensare, mi faceva bene parlarci, mi interessavano le sue opinioni, cosa che capita raramente con le persone che conosco.
Era una conoscenza virtuale solo per il fatto che materialmente non è mai stato possibile vederci di persona ma per il resto l'ho sempre sentita come una presenza vera nella mia vita, non davo a lui meno importanza di quella che do alle persone che vedo tutti i giorni.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non tutti ritengono l’amicizia allo stesso modo, l’amicizia non è fatta di assolutismi secondo me, e se sei amic* devi comunque tener conto del carattere dell’altro… il confidarsi deve venire in modo naturale e non forzato, magari con te mi trovo bene a parlare di tradimento ma non di mio padre e con un’altra persona il contrario (esempio)… ho una persona nella mia vita che sa tutto di me tranne il tradimento perché so che con lei non ne potrei mai parlare perché abbiamo due visioni diverse della cosa, non per questo la ritengo meno amica…


Anche io e la mia amica abbiamo idee diverse


danny ha detto:


> Nessuno che parli di sentimenti.
> L'amico non è quella persona che serve.
> Non serve per fare confidenze, nemmeno per ricevere aiuto.
> Non serve neanche per avere compagnia.
> ...


Per me il vero amico Ti vuole bene a prescindere e non ti giudica anche se stai facendo cazzate su cazzate e ti sostiene sempre.


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono francese e ho la metà degli anni.


ma poi parliamone, a me alain delon neanche piace, non mi piaceva neanche da giovane, molto meglio paul newman (se vogliamo restare in quegli anni lì) o un più giovane david gandy


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non tutti ritengono l’amicizia allo stesso modo, l’amicizia non è fatta di assolutismi secondo me, e se sei amic* devi comunque tener conto del carattere dell’altro… il confidarsi deve venire in modo naturale e non forzato, magari con te mi trovo bene a parlare di tradimento ma non di mio padre e con un’altra persona il contrario (esempio)… ho una persona nella mia vita che sa tutto di me tranne il tradimento perché so che con lei non ne potrei mai parlare perché abbiamo due visioni diverse della cosa, non per questo la ritengo meno amica…


Quello senza dubbio, con delle persone parlo meglio di determinati argomenti che con altri ma c'è comunque una condivisione, non parlo solo io dei miei problemi, ascolto volentieri anche i tuoi.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Ha anche ammesso piú volte di essere impulsiva, e direi che lo ha dimostrato.


A parte l’impulsività, non se l’è sentita su parlarne con lui. Ha parlato di un  uomo che alza muri ecc ecc
Direi che già queste sue cose sono in contrasto con quel post


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono molto fisica. Ovviamente con chi conosco e con cui sono amica. Uomini e donne non fa vuol differenza se si tratta di amicizia
> Prima che @Lostris mi corregga ammetto che forse lo sono più con gli uomini


Ecco brava.
È la verità.

Sfuggi quasi a tutti i miei bacini


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa però non è in contraddizione con il post di apertura
> Se per te l’amicizia è questo con la persona di cui hai parlato non c’era tutta questa amicizia. O sbaglio?


Perché?
con lui c'era condivisione anche dei suoi problemi.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Era un *amico* di cui mi fidavo, mi piaceva il suo modo di pensare, mi faceva bene parlarci, mi interessavano le sue opinioni, cosa che capita raramente con le persone che conosco.
> Era una conoscenza virtuale solo per il fatto che materialmente non è mai stato possibile vederci di persona ma per il resto l'ho sempre sentita come una presenza vera nella mia vita, non davo a lui meno importanza di quella che do alle persone che vedo tutti i giorni.


Parola stra abusata, dovresti parlare di una persona.
In virtuale siamo tutti amici, poi scava e scava spesso finisce in una bolla di sapone.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Era un amico di cui mi fidavo, mi piaceva il suo modo di pensare, mi faceva bene parlarci, mi interessavano le sue opinioni, cosa che capita raramente con le persone che conosco.
> Era una conoscenza virtuale solo per il fatto che materialmente non è mai stato possibile vederci di persona ma per il resto l'ho sempre sentita come una presenza vera nella mia vita, non davo a lui meno importanza di quella che do alle persone che vedo tutti i giorni.





Lostris ha detto:


> Ecco brava.
> È la verità.
> 
> Sfuggi quasi a tutti i miei bacini


non è che se sfuggo i tuoi sfuggo quelli delle altre donne eh …non generalizzare


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Era un amico di cui mi fidavo, mi piaceva il suo modo di pensare, mi faceva bene parlarci, mi interessavano le sue opinioni, cosa che capita raramente con le persone che conosco.
> Era una conoscenza virtuale solo per il fatto che materialmente non è mai stato possibile vederci di persona ma per il resto l'ho sempre sentita come una presenza vera nella mia vita, non davo a lui meno importanza di quella che do alle persone che vedo tutti i giorni.


Questo però cozza con quanto è stato fatto materialmente. Ho letto che per timore di farlo arrabbiare non ti sei posta come sei realmente. Fatico a capire quindi ove scrivi che era un amico di cui ti fidavi.
Magari non ho capito io cosa intendi.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Scusa Alain Delon.


Riferimenti vecchi.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché?
> con lui c'era condivisione anche dei suoi problemi.


Hai parlato di muri e hai parlato con noi del resto prima di parlarne con lui ….
Io vedo la contraddizione con la tua idea di amicizia ma può essere solo una mia sensazione


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo però cozza con quanto è stato fatto materialmente. Ho letto che per timore di farlo arrabbiare non ti sei posta come sei realmente. Fatico a capire quindi ove scrivi che era un amico di cui ti fidavi.
> Magari non ho capito io cosa intendi.


non era la fiducia il problema, era la sua reazione...non volevo scontrarmi con lui e ho fatto peggio!!


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo però cozza con quanto è stato fatto materialmente. Ho letto che per timore di farlo arrabbiare non ti sei posta come sei realmente. Fatico a capire quindi ove scrivi che era un amico di cui ti fidavi.
> Magari non ho capito io cosa intendi.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai parlato di muri e hai parlato con noi del resto prima di parlarne con lui ….
> Io vedo la contraddizione con la tua idea di amicizia ma può essere solo una mia sensazione


evidentemente prova attrazione per lui


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo però cozza con quanto è stato fatto materialmente. Ho letto che per timore di farlo arrabbiare non ti sei posta come sei realmente. Fatico a capire quindi ove scrivi che era un amico di cui ti fidavi.
> Magari non ho capito io cosa intendi.


Ecco perché avevo accennato a un qualcosa di relativo al sesso.
Mi sembra più normale avere svarioni del genere in una "attrazione" più che in una "amicizia".
Che poi amicizia tra uomo e donna... sì, ma fino a un certo punto.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Per me il vero amico Ti vuole bene a prescindere e non ti giudica anche se stai facendo cazzate su cazzate e ti sostiene sempre.


Senza un sentimento non si può parlare mai di amicizia.
Ovvio che l'amico voglia il tuo bene, perché questa è la base di un rapporto non opportunistico.
Senza sentimenti tutto si appiattisce.
Senza un sentimento, nel sesso conta la prestazione, il culo o quant'altro.
Senza il sentimento, con l''amico conta quello che dà, a volta anche quanto ci dà, e in quel momento, il rapporto diventa solo la soddisfazione di un bisogno personale, che vede l'altro solo per ciò che ci interessa.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco perché avevo accennato a un qualcosa di relativo al sesso.
> Mi sembra più normale avere svarioni del genere in una "attrazione" più che in una "amicizia".
> Che poi amicizia tra uomo e donna... sì, ma fino a un certo punto.


la nostra mission in natura è fecondare quante più femmine possibili, mica esserci amici, non solo quantomeno.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> la nostra mission in natura è *fecondare* quante più femmine possibili, mica esserci amici, non solo quantomeno.


Fecondare sticazzi.
Trapanare.
Siamo tutti amanti del bricolage.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non era la fiducia il problema, era la sua reazione...non volevo scontrarmi con lui e ho fatto peggio!!


scontrarsi pone delle basi solide, che portano anche a dividere le strade. Ma sono solide.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fecondare sticazzi.
> Trapanare.
> Siamo tutti amanti del bricolage.


Ocio perché nel bricolage c’è anche l’uso della sega.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fecondare sticazzi.
> Trapanare.
> Siamo tutti amanti del bricolage.


Attenzione, che ci mandano dal Bricocenter e ci tocca il fai da te!


----------



## Koala (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quello senza dubbio, con delle persone parlo meglio di determinati argomenti che con altri ma c'è comunque una condivisione, non parlo solo io dei miei problemi, ascolto volentieri anche i tuoi.


Anche dirti che ha mangiato pasta e fagioli o che so è uscito a fare una corsa magari è una condivisione… fondamentalmente non ti conosce, non sa chi sei perché raccontarti più di tanto? Senza offesa ovviamente… chi mi dice che tu sei uno così bravo che riesci a risalire alla mia identità e ci metti un attimo a dire le mie confidenze ai diretti interessati? Si tratta comunque di una “conoscenza”, non amicizia, virtuale… posso essere tutto e il contrario di tutto


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ocio perché nel bricolage c’è anche l’uso della sega.


E perché, vogliamo escludere anche questo strumento di piacere?
Tutti gli attrezzi sono utili nel momento opportuno.
Dal trapano alla sega, dal lubrificante alla catena fino alla pompa...


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché?
> con lui c'era condivisione anche dei suoi problemi.


Ma se hai anche detto che alzava muri e ogni volta che gli parlavi ti sembrava di camminare sulle uova.
Allora la condivisione valeva solo perché lui ti poteva dire tutto quello che gli pareva e tu no?
Questo non è condividere.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non era la fiducia il problema, era la sua reazione...non volevo scontrarmi con lui e ho fatto peggio!!


Sfugge sempre qualcosa, in queste tue spiegazioni.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non era la fiducia il problema, era la sua reazione...non volevo scontrarmi con lui e ho fatto peggio!!


'mazza che carattere che ha questo tipo, però.
Suscettibile.
Lavora anche lui al Gran Brico?


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> evidentemente prova attrazione per lui


Ooooh. Ecco. That's the rub.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Anche dirti che ha mangiato pasta e fagioli o che so è uscito a fare una corsa magari è una condivisione… fondamentalmente non ti conosce, non sa chi sei perché raccontarti più di tanto? Senza offesa ovviamente… chi mi dice che tu sei uno così bravo che riesci a risalire alla mia identità e ci metti un attimo a dire le mie confidenze ai diretti interessati? Si tratta comunque di una “conoscenza”, non amicizia, virtuale… posso essere tutto e il contrario di tutto


Oh ma tutti con la corsa ce l’avete neh….


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono francese e ho la metà degli anni.


Il figlio allora.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma poi parliamone, a me alain delon neanche piace, non mi piaceva neanche da giovane, molto meglio paul newman (se vogliamo restare in quegli anni lì) o un più giovane david gandy


O Richard Gere. Alain però era il sex simbol per eccellenza. Il Di Caprio degli anni ‘60.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Riferimenti vecchi.


Perché, appunto, è stato uno delle icone sex simbol.


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> O Richard Gere. Alain però era il sex simbol per eccellenza. Il Di Caprio degli anni ‘60.


mai piaciuto richard gere


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> la nostra mission in natura è fecondare quante più femmine possibili, mica esserci amici, non solo quantomeno.


Non tutte vogliamo essere fecondate da tutti.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mai piaciuto richard gere


A me sì.


----------



## Koala (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oh ma tutti con la corsa ce l’avete neh….


Ma che ne so, è la prima cosa che me venuta in mente


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Raga c’è sul mio stesso tram il mio ex collega bonazzo di Economia. Non mi ha vista però.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché, appunto, è stato uno delle icone sex simbol.


Mai piaciuto. Neanche a mia madre.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non tutte vogliamo essere fecondate da tutti.


La femmina non ha facoltà di decidere.
Lo prende e basta.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mai piaciuto richard gere


Neanche a me. Detesto gli uomini con gli occhi piccoli. Ma proprio lui, ha il sex appeal di una cassettiera.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma che ne so, è la prima cosa che me venuta in mente


SeSe…come a Venice.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me sì.


Dimenticavo che a te piacciono anziani.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo che a te piacciono anziani.


Ueh calma con le offese neh, ci chiamiamo diversamente giovani.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il figlio allora.


No.
Io so' io.


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mai piaciuto. Neanche a mia madre.





Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Neanche a me. Detesto gli uomini con gli occhi piccoli. Ma proprio lui, ha il sex appeal di una cassettiera.


ti stimo sorella


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti stimo sorella


Anch'io! Lo sai...


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La femmina non ha facoltà di decidere.
> Lo prende e basta.


Naaa. Solo da chi vogliamo.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Naaa. Solo da chi vogliamo.


Girati e piegati.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Neanche a me. Detesto gli uomini con gli occhi piccoli. Ma proprio lui, ha il sex appeal di una cassettiera.


Capite un casso.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo che a te piacciono anziani.


E che anziani direi.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Girati e piegati.


Prima deve cadermi la saponetta però.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Prima deve cadermi la saponetta però.


Vado alla Lidl a prendertene 12.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vado alla Lidl a prendertene 12.


Addirittura 12? Ma c’è l’offerta almeno?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Addirittura 12? Ma c’è l’offerta almeno?


Si sì, ti giri una volta e lo prendi due volte.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Capite un casso.


Detto dalla groupie di Dan Aykroyd...


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E che anziani direi.


Eh, ho visto!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> non è che se sfuggo i tuoi sfuggo quelli delle altre donne eh …non generalizzare


Io non ci arrivo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Detto dalla groupie di Dan Aykroyd...


Quando si parla di personaggi famosi si utilizzano parametri diversi da quelli della vita reale. Ugualmente accade quando parliamo di aspetti respingenti. Per questo altrove dicevo che già trovare uomini decenti ovvero che si lavino, parlino un italiano corretto e non abbiano il cervello di GBUH è già difficile.
Pensando a personaggi si diventa super critici rispetto a particolari che nel reale accetteremmo senza problemi. 
Pensiamo a chi critica i piedi della Ferragni...
Quando mi accorgo di essere super critica immagino di vedere entrare al bar o al ristorante o al lavoro un famoso che dico che non mi piace, tipo Clooney, be’ credo che rimarremmo tutti


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa ma lui lo fa? Davvero mette le cuffie?
> Comunque il corpo della donna non è che non è durato, mediamente le donne si curano più degli uomini, soprattutto in certi ambiti, solo che il corpo della donna deve essere “puro” quindi niente cacca, pipì, puzzette ecc…


Lo fa 

Le mette anche lei quando lui va in bagno. Non vuole sentire...dice che le rovina lui.

Non sa spiegare bene la cosa, la da per scontata.

Io penso, col rischio di sbagliare, che sia una questione di immagini.
L'evacuazione è una cosa delicata.
Le feci ancor di più dell'urina.

Freud ne aveva data una interpretazione interessante, nella descrizione della fase anale nel bambino.

Io trovo interessante che a feci e urina siano legati anche giochi sessuali legati al potere...e la loro dinamica del potere in coppia è parecchio confusa.

Ma vabbè.

Detto questo, non penso che sia una questione di purezza a dirti la verità.

Le donne si curano esteticamente ed esternamente più degli uomini, è vero. (ma anche questo non è quasi più vero...conosco uomini che si curano ben più di me, storicamente proprio)
Ma...il corpo non è solo quello che si vede dall'esterno.

tu che hai mille intolleranze lo sai bene.

E le donne, la cura interna del corpo non ce l'hanno bene in testa. (sta roba che se fai un figlio ti si sforma la figa è magistrale)

In Francia, mi pare, è anni che si fanno programmi di prevenzione dell'incontinenza con classi di ginnastica per il pavimento pelvico.
Non rivolte quindi alle partorienti (in una medicalizzazione del parto e del corpo della donna...ma vabbè, altro discorso immenso).
Classi rivolte alle donne, 30enni in un'ottica preventiva e di qualità della vita.

Si è parlato di preservativo...quante usano o hanno mai usato il preservativo femminile per esempio?

Parlare apertamente di vulvodinia, dispareunia, vaginismo, per esempio...diffusissime fra le donne, quante volte accade?

Apertamente eh, non per farci la battuta.

E uscendo da necessità sanitarie, anche soltanto parlare apertamente di come si possono usare i muscoli interni per accompagnare il cazzo, piuttosto che "contenerlo" piuttosto che stringerlo...quante si confrontano su questo?

Anche col compagno intendo.

Piuttosto che lasciarsi guardare ed esplorare non necessariamente per fini immediatamente sessuali ma per il semplice piacere di mostrarsi al compagno, per curiosità, per mostrare cosa piace e dove piace e come piace, anche mostrando?
E viceversa, sia chiaro.

Che anche i maschietti...e lungo, e corto, e grosso, e piccolo...e che cazzo...il cazzo ha un sacco di altre caratteristiche molto belle, per esempio la pelle che sembra vellutino per dire! Ma pare che sia ridotto a queste caratteristiche striminzite. (che nel mio immaginario rendono minuscolo anche un super cazzo da mezzo metro). 

Di pompini si parla, di seghe si parla....non apertamente ma in maniera un po' più aperta.


A me sembra che ci si curi i capelli, le unghie, la pelle del viso etc etc...

Non credo sia una questione legata alla purezza.
Quanto più al fatto che il corpo è ancora vissuto con difficoltà.

E, come diceva @Arcistufo , in un sistema ancora parecchio sessuofobico.

Che poi la sessuofobia venga mascherata con esasperazioni di libertà è una parte delle conseguenze.

Anche in questo 3d alla fine il discorso è fondamentalmente questo.

Se in una relazione ci sono coinvolti cazzo o figa...tutto diventa complicato.

Sono cazzo e figa, niente di che.
Eppure il carico che portano con sè crea questioni, domande, insicurezze.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si parla di personaggi famosi si utilizzano parametri diversi da quelli della vita reale. Ugualmente accade quando parliamo di aspetti respingenti. Per questo altrove dicevo che già trovare uomini decenti ovvero che si lavino, parlino un italiano corretto e non abbiano il cervello di GBUH è già difficile.
> Pensando a personaggi si diventa super critici rispetto a particolari che nel reale accetteremmo senza problemi.
> Pensiamo a chi critica i piedi della Ferragni...
> Quando mi accorgo di essere super critica immagino di vedere entrare al bar o al ristorante o al lavoro un famoso che dico che non mi piace, tipo Clooney, be’ credo che rimarremmo tutti


Se a me un personaggio conosciuto non mi piace, continua a non piacermi neanche dal vivo.


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì, mo' la freghi la mia che mi ricorda i trattamenti su whatsapp...
> Io il rapporto di confidenza ce l'ho più con la mia parrucchiera. Molte volte va anche contro i suoi interessi, consigliandomi su quello che va bene e nno va bene per me (conosce i miei capelli dal 1990, e loro sono intrattabili tipo la mia estetista  ), inoltre ci confidiamo, ci raccontiamo, sa parecchie cose di me, più di certe amiche.



Ehm...io per confidenza intendo che vado lì, lei sa che sono una pigra e che non mi deve suggerire robe troppo complesse. Che non spendo troppo tempo in queste cose. Mi è simpatica, si fa i cazzi suoi e sa che io mi faccio i cazzi miei, non è invadente nè nel raccontare nè nell'ascoltare.
Questo intendo per confidenza con estetista, parrucchiera, fisioterapista, medico, etc etc.

Sono ambiti contrattuali.

E dentro il contratto ci sono le prestazioni. Fra cui quella confidenza di base, minimale, che serve per fidarsi a mettergli in mano il corpo.

Io non mi confido e non mi racconto, a parte le cose che posso scrivere anche in una piazza pubblica.
In generale proprio. Con chiunque.

A maggior ragione in una situazione in cui io sono cliente.
E quindi l'altro è necessariamente limitato da esigenze di fidelizzazione.
Non mi piace neanche metter l'altro, che sta lavorando, in difficoltà.
Tradotto: se pensa che sono una testa di cazzo, salvo rotture di palle giganti, non me lo dirà mai.
Fin che pago, è una cosa che non la riguarda.

So che lei mi manda il wa mica per chissà quale simpatia o amicizia. E' una brava imprenditrice di se stessa, io sono una cliente e semplicemente fa bene il suo lavoro. Le conviene. Stabiliti i limiti delle proposte che può farmi, a me è utile che mi faccia le proposte che mi interessano così mi ricordo.

Mi piace perchè ha capito come sono in riferimento a quello che serve a lei, e usa bene le sue conoscenze di me.
Mi piacciono le persone che lo sanno fare.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo fa
> 
> Le mette anche lei quando lui va in bagno. Non vuole sentire...dice che le rovina lui.
> 
> ...


Ho conosciuto donne che tranquillamente hanno parlato di problematiche inerenti la sfera sessuale (vulvodinia, dispareunia, vaginismo, etc...) in orario aperitivo con me e altra gente. Quindi niente che avesse a che fare con un'eventuale intimità. Senza falsi pudori e come se si parlasse di un dito fratturato. Di cosa certi problemi hanno portato e di come hanno agito per risolverli. La tranquillità nell'affrontare l'argomento le ha portate evidentemente a riuscire a razionalizzare il tutto e a risolvere. Cosa non scontata. Posso dire che ci ho trovato del fascino?


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ehm...io per confidenza intendo che vado lì, lei sa che sono una pigra e che non mi deve suggerire robe troppo complesse. Che non spendo troppo tempo in queste cose. Mi è simpatica, si fa i cazzi suoi e sa che io mi faccio i cazzi miei, non è invadente nè nel raccontare nè nell'ascoltare.
> Questo intendo per confidenza con estetista, parrucchiera, fisioterapista, medico, etc etc.
> 
> Sono ambiti contrattuali.
> ...


Sarò più sintetica.  Io e lei non siamo amiche, la confidenza è nata più nel tempo, per storie dalle caratteristiche molto simili che abbiamo avuto a un certo momento della vita. 
Anch'io non mi confido e non chiacchiero. C'è stata una fase della mia vita per fortuna non durata molto, in cui cercavo confronto e consigli un po' da chiunque. Adesso per fortuna non è più così, non ne sento proprio più il bisogno.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh, ho visto!


Perché non avete visto il mio ex collega di Economia. 62 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Se a me un personaggio conosciuto non mi piace, continua a non piacermi neanche dal vivo.


Non ho detto questo.


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sono un pianificatore, un programmatore...
> un Furio ma no mi sono sposato Magda e  sono più simpatico di lui
> 
> 
> ...


Capisco quello che intendi. 

Io guardo i vecchi e noto che ad un certo punto scatta una sorta di "patina" non saprei come meglio definirla, che li "protegge" da loro stessa buffoneria. 

Ho notato che se han vissuto bene, sono sereni. Anche quando rompono i coglioni o si impuntano su cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. 

La mia nonna materna, per esempio, era una vecchia incattivita. Credo abbia vissuto una vecchiaia di merda. 
Sempre scontenta, sempre a lamentarsi, sempre a ripetere dinamiche distruttive per se stessa e per chi le stava intorno. 
Nello stesso modo in cui lo faceva quando vecchia non era. 

La patina per lei era scesa e quindi era semplicemente ancora più incattivita e rabbiosa. 

Quel che so io è che invecchiare non è una scelta. E' una disposizione.

Ergo la scelta che rimane a me, che sono una pragmatica e dopo una adolescenza passata a tentar di cambiare quel che cambiare non si può, è come viverla. 

Se con rimorsi e rimpianti, come la nonna che dicevo, o con serenità, come la decana che se la sta godendo un botto facendosi coccolare e godendosi quel che ha da vivere. Ridendo anche e lasciandosi andare nei ricordi. 

Guardo la decana e quella è una vecchiaia interessante. La sua patina l'ha resa più morbida e affettuosa. A volte sembra una bambina. 
Le piacciono gli abbracci e i baci e le piace chiacchierare. 

Quindi, da pragmatica, io costruisco il mio presente in modo da prepararmi ad una vecchiaia simile alla decana. E non simile alla mia nonna materna. 

Questa è la parte che posso scegliere e programmare. 

Quindi inizio giocando con gli anni e con gli acciacchi. 

Anche per  me è pragmatismo e programmazione. 
Parte del mio pragmatismo è includere i dati inevitabili di realtà senza stare a farmici troppe mene.
Io lavoro con quel che ho. E su quello costruisco. O distruggo   

Quindi vedermi buffa, è utile. 
Perchè sarò buffa e anche idiota.
Ma guardando bene, lo sono anche adesso, buffa e idiota. 
Quindi da questo punto di vista credo che cambierà poco nella percezione di me. 

Probabilmente cambierà il senso di autoefficacia e sarò meno indipendente o forse per niente indipendente...ecco...questo mi preoccupa di più. 
Quindi ci lavoro adesso...imparare ad aver bisogno degli altri. Roba complicatissima per me. Ma necessaria. 

Mi sa che il tuo pragmatismo...forse deve includere il piano della realtà.
Non c'è rimedio alla vecchiaia. 

O meglio, ci sarebbe. 
Ma è un discorso scivoloso in cui non mi addentro neppure. 

Ruba pure...ti assicuro che è parecchio divertente 
O almeno...per noi è fonte di divertimento


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto donne che tranquillamente hanno parlato di problematiche inerenti la sfera sessuale (vulvodinia, dispareunia, vaginismo, etc...) in orario aperitivo con me e altra gente. Quindi niente che avesse a che fare con un'eventuale intimità. *Senza falsi pudori e come se si parlasse di un dito fratturato. Di cosa certi problemi hanno portato e di come hanno agito per risolverli. La tranquillità nell'affrontare l'argomento le ha portate evidentemente a riuscire a razionalizzare il tutto e a risolvere. Cosa non scontata. Posso dire che ci ho trovato del fascino?*


E' un qualcosa che trovo affascinante pure io. 

Nelle donne e anche negli uomini. 

Come donna trovo affascinanti gli uomini che ne sanno, e che durante un aperitivo non si strozzano se nomini argomenti di questo genere. 
Allo stesso modo trovo affascinanti gli uomini che lo sanno fare per se stessi. 

Ogni tanto...lo ammetto, nomino questi argomenti proprio per il gusto di vedere i presenti che si strozzano con quel che stanno bevendo o mangiando...poi mi scuso e smetto...ma spesso non resisto. 

E segno.
Chi non si strozza potrebbe essere un interlocutore interessante. 

Concordo pienamente sul grassetto. 

Devo dire che non capita spesso. E che quando capita è tendenzialmente all'interno di "élite". 
Questa è per lo meno la mia esperienza. 

Fuori da problematiche inerenti la sfera sessuale, io incontro parecchia ritrosia. 

Conosco persone con cui è piacevolissimo passare la serata parlare di sessualità, desiderio, confrontandosi serenamente, come parlando di vacanze, piuttosto che di routine giornaliere.
Ma anche qui...sono "élitè", nella mia esperienza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La gelosia fa parte di me...si, quando mi piace una persona divento gelosa.


Non pensi che possa compromettere , soprattutto un rapporto di amicizia.


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sarò più sintetica.  Io e lei non siamo amiche, la confidenza è nata più nel tempo, per storie dalle caratteristiche molto simili che abbiamo avuto a un certo momento della vita.
> Anch'io non mi confido e non chiacchiero. C'è stata una fase della mia vita per fortuna non durata molto, in cui cercavo confronto e consigli un po' da chiunque. Adesso per fortuna non è più così, non ne sento proprio più il bisogno.





Spesso non ho moltissimo da condividere con le persone, quindi vado per massimi sistemi...da lì traggo insegnamenti piuttosto che idee.

Poi sono molto goffa nei discorsi fra femmine...preferisco confrontarmi con i maschi. Quindi non sono una cliente semplicissima per estetiste ed affini 

Dalla parrucchiera di solito vado con una foto e le chiedo se secondo lei può funzionare oppure no su di me.
Se può funzionare, lascio fare a lei. (devo ammettere che da quando c'è G. nella mia vita questo processo si è di molto semplificato...ci pensa lui alla foto ed è più bravo di me)

Non ti dico il delirio mentre cercavo una parrucchiera qui dove sono ora dopo essermi trasferita...ho i capelli molto mossi e il rischio dello schifo è dietro l'angolo...una volta una, non sono più tornata, mi ha tagliato i capelli che sembravo uno degli europe..ero disperata e incazzatissima.
Avevo preso la macchinetta e me li ero tagliati io, stile punk...rassegnata avevo chiamata la parrucchiera che avevo lasciato e mi ero fatta km per andare a rendermi almeno presentabile...

Ho imparato che a macchinetta i miei capelli non escono bene.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non pensi che possa compromettere , soprattutto un rapporto di amicizia.


Sicuramente la gelosia non aiuta, ho imparato a conviverci, chi mi conosce lo sa, chi mi è voluto restare vicino è rimasto chi è voluto andare è andato...


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Spesso non ho moltissimo da condividere con le persone, quindi vado per massimi sistemi...da lì traggo insegnamenti piuttosto che idee.
> 
> Poi sono molto goffa nei discorsi fra femmine...preferisco confrontarmi con i maschi. Quindi non sono una cliente semplicissima per estetiste ed affini
> 
> ...


Il mosso è quanto di più ingestibile ci sia. Non è riccio, che va da solo, bisogna solo disciplinarlo, e non è il liscio che non ha problemi di definizione. Il mosso è una via di mezzo indefinibile. I miei capelli hanno zone ricce, che anche senza prodotto stanno bene, e zone mosse che vanno addomesticate.


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Io ho i capelli liscio spaghetto
Al momento sono sotto la lampada col colore 
Col parrucchiere figo abbiamo parlato di dipendenti e spese di gestione


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> *Io ho i capelli liscio spaghetto*
> Al momento sono sotto la lampada col colore
> Col parrucchiere figo abbiamo parlato di dipendenti e spese di gestione


Facciamo cambio?


----------



## ivanl (6 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco quello che intendi.
> 
> Io guardo i vecchi e noto che ad un certo punto scatta una sorta di "patina" non saprei come meglio definirla, che li "protegge" da loro stessa buffoneria.
> 
> ...


Io piuttosto che rincoglionito o non autonomo, scelgo la morte. Ho gia' detto a moglie e figlio che trovino pure un veterinario compiacente che mi sopprima senza soffrire. Altro che rimanere in vita ed essere un peso per gli altri...
Proprio non ce la faccio. Con i miei, ancora autonomi ed indipendenti, mi innervosisco quando vedo che cose che fino a un paio di anni fa facevano agilmente ora ci mettono mezz'ora...tipo il computer: mio padre è sempre stato superautonomo, ora per qualsiasi cazzata, si blocca, sta lì', borbotta e bofonchia e poi mi chiama ?non va il pc'...che magari doveva solo accendere la stampate...vado fuori di testa, ma non per cattiveria, proprio non accetto il fatto che non ci arrivi a fare una cosa così semplice...poi mia moglie mi dice che magari voleva solo parlare con me e mi sento un idiota...
Meglio morto (io intendo), sicuro


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Il mosso è quanto di più ingestibile ci sia. Non è riccio, che va da solo, bisogna solo disciplinarlo, e non è il liscio che non ha problemi di definizione. Il mosso è una via di mezzo indefinibile. I miei capelli hanno zone ricce, che anche senza prodotto stanno bene, e zone mosse che vanno addomesticate.


esatto      

Io poi sono impaziente, mi stufo e mi innervosisco...se applicassi la disciplina che mi sollecitano certi giorni... 

Avevo risolto per un po' di tempo tenendoli lunghi, quindi evitavo anche la parrucchiera, mi facevo la coda e zac, tagliavo le doppie punte. O mi aiutava mia sorella. 

Però asciugarli era un traffico e ci impiegavo una vita...

Mai contenta!! 

Da un po' ho trovato questa che è paziente, ha trovato il taglio che media la mia pigrizia e il mio nervosismo e il tempo scarso a disposizione. 

Così posso asciugarli spettinati senza preoccuparmi di niente!!!


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Facciamo cambio?


 no grazie 
Quando ero incinta il mio terrore era che mia figlia avesse i capelli del padre
E comunque secondo me tu stai meglio coi capelli mossi


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho i *capelli liscio spaghetto*
> Al momento sono sotto la lampada col colore
> Col parrucchiere figo abbiamo parlato di dipendenti e spese di gestione


Da ragazzina ho bruciato phon per averli così...
Più che bruciare il phon non ho mai ottenuto.    

Poi mi sono rassegnata al mosso...


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da ragazzina ho bruciato phon per averli così...
> Più che bruciare il phon non ho mai ottenuto.
> 
> Poi mi sono rassegnata al mosso...


A me vanno benissimo infatti, vorrei solo un po’ di volume


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io piuttosto che rincoglionito o non autonomo, scelgo la morte. Ho gia' detto a moglie e figlio che trovino pure un veterinario compiacente che mi sopprima senza soffrire. Altro che rimanere in vita ed essere un peso per gli altri...
> Proprio non ce la faccio. Con i miei, ancora autonomi ed indipendenti, mi innervosisco quando vedo che cose che fino a un paio di anni fa facevano agilmente ora ci mettono mezz'ora...tipo il computer: mio padre è sempre stato superautonomo, ora per qualsiasi cazzata, si blocca, sta lì', borbotta e bofonchia e poi mi chiama ?non va il pc'...che magari doveva solo accendere la stampate...vado fuori di testa, ma non per cattiveria, proprio non accetto il fatto che non ci arrivi a fare una cosa così semplice...poi mia moglie mi dice che magari voleva solo parlare con me e mi sento un idiota...
> Meglio morto (io intendo), sicuro


Anche i miei...credo serva tenerezza e compassione, nei propri confronti prima ancora che nei loro.

Non sono più i genitori che vivono in noi. E stanno morendo. Un giorno dopo l'altro.

La cosa del peso...boh. A me non pesano.
Ovviamente quando mio padre mi chiama per una cosa super urgente che non può assolutamente rimandare, io sto lavorando e mi resta l'ansia di sapere che caspita è successo e poi scopro che la cosa urgente erano le semenza per l'orto...ecco...per la minchia...
Ma mi piace potermi prender cura di loro.
Non lo sento come un peso.

Nonostante tutto sono contenta di poterlo fare.
E' un modo in cui IO posso fare pace. Con quel che è stato innanzitutto.
Poi. Con quel che sono stati. Con quel che siamo stati.

Mi piace la vecchiaia anche per questo motivo.
E' un saluto al passato.

Aprire le mani e lasciar andare.

Una mia zia, anziana, partita per la tangente e ormai praticamente assente, o così sembrava perlomeno, un giorno dal niente mentre le facevo compagnia con lo sguardo lucidissimo mi disse "arda de sta bè, pitina" (guarda di stare bene, bambina) e poi aveva ripreso lo sguardo vacuo e perso ed era ripartita per chissà dove.
Era un periodo veramente di merda per me. E stavo parecchio male.

Non so se sapesse, se avesse detto a caso, se vedesse me o chissà chi...ma mi aveva commossa un sacco.

Mi piaceva guardarla così persa, aveva sempre un sorriso tenue e dolce in viso.

Mi spaventa molto la sofferenza.
E mi spaventa molto il non poter far nulla per la sofferenza altrui.
Che fra l'altro so che quello che io penso sia la loro sofferenza, è la mia sofferenza "appoggiata" sull'altro...ma mi spaventa lo stesso.

durante le chemio di mio padre la cosa che mi angosciava era il suo dolore. Non fisico eh.
Poi mi rendevo conto che ero io...ho imparato molto.

Ma l'angoscia di questo aspetto resta. Vabbè.
Anche su di me.

Provar dolore è brutto. Il tempo diventa infinito. Dilatato.
Ma forse, da vecchi, quella patina serve a proteggere anche da questo.

La morte, in questi casi è una liberazione. O almeno penso...poi chissà...


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

La nonna di mio marito è morta qualche mese fa dopo un rapido sprofondare nella demenza, pochi giorni prima di morire mi prese le mani, le strinse fortissimo chiamandomi per nome (i nomi li sbagliava tutti), e dicendomi “ti voglio bene”
Se ci penso mi rimetto a piangere


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente a cosa ti riferisci. Compreso il pudore personale, oltre quello mi chiedo sempre cosa ci sia poi di cosi strano quando si parla di questi argomenti, come se non fossero cose che alla fine riguardano tutti e la natura umana in generale.
> 
> *É proprio il condizionamento interiore che gli attribuiamo noi a tramutarlo in un tabú di cui non si puô parlare liberamente*


Sì, io capisco ma fatico molto a comprendere ed emerge l'anima da bambina dispettosa che va a provocare e infastidire.
Sapendo benissimo, con l'anima di donna, che è perfettamente inutile a partire dal come.

Che serve fondamentalmente a me per "scaricare"...e di solito poi mi risolvo ad allontanare chi si vive quelle limitazioni in quel modo per evitare la frustrazione che sento osservandoli.

A me sembrano cose molto semplici, belle. E curiose. Affascinanti.

E ho sempre provato molto piacere parlandone e confrontando esperienze e vissuti.
Quando ho trovato lo spazio per farlo.

Anche perchè mi rendo conto che il mio modo di pormi rispetto a queste questioni può provocare imbarazzo e fastidio in chi invece si vive il tabù.

Questo genere di tabù genera parecchi problemi, per esempio quello del 3d...maschi e femmina, attrazione, udiu.

Buh...e parlarne?

Poi so che non funziona esattamente così.

Ma so anche quanto è liberatorio poter liberamente parlare e come il farlo nutre la relazione e la scarica.


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La nonna di mio marito è morta qualche mese fa dopo un rapido sprofondare nella demenza, pochi giorni prima di morire mi prese le mani, le strinse fortissimo chiamandomi per nome (i nomi li sbagliava tutti), e dicendomi “ti voglio bene”
> Se ci penso mi rimetto a piangere


E' un episodio tenero


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho i capelli liscio spaghetto
> Al momento sono sotto la lampada col colore
> Col parrucchiere figo abbiamo parlato di dipendenti e spese di gestione


Io vado domani dalla mia... ho tagliato parecchio e al momento se li faccio a casa con la piega riccia vengono uno schifo. Aspetto che ricrescano un po' per farli io, tanto per non avere la testa a pecorella.


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me vanno benissimo infatti, vorrei solo un po’ di volume


Tu dammi un po' di spaghetti e io in cambio volume...ti va bene anche un po' di incasinato, se del caso?


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

Io sono un po' come te, con i miei. Mio padre è sempre stato risoluto, andava per uffici, al telefono parlava con tutti, praticamente, si sapeva destreggiare e mia madre (mai stata una cima di genio in certe cose oltre che misantropa) delegava volentieri. Ora non ha più voglia, a scrivere si scoccia, a parlare pure, e non vede, e non sente. Io non ho pazienza, e non credo sia per cattiveria, ma mi dico "cazzo ma se io ho preso esempio da lui, cercando di gestirmi tutto da sola per quanto possibile, perché non è che trovi tutto sto aiuto nella vita, sono condannata a diventare così? Se persino lui "si siede", allora stiamo a posto proprio.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> Io poi sono impaziente, mi stufo e mi innervosisco...se applicassi la disciplina che mi sollecitano certi giorni...
> 
> ...


Meno male che sta arrivando l'estate, se fanno schifo, tanto il giorno dopo li rilavo.


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un episodio tenero


Si, tanto


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io vado domani dalla mia... ho tagliato parecchio e al momento se li faccio a casa con la piega riccia vengono uno schifo. Aspetto che ricrescano un po' per farli io, tanto per non avere la testa a pecorella.


Ecco vedi? Io voglio farli un po’ crescere 
Faccio il colore e sistemo solo il taglio 


ipazia ha detto:


> Tu dammi un po' di spaghetti e io in cambio volume...ti va bene anche un po' di incasinato, se del caso?


 insomma, l’incasinato vediamo…


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

Questo è il thread più incoerente del forum


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ecco vedi? Io voglio farli un po’ crescere
> Faccio il colore e sistemo solo il taglio
> 
> insomma, *l’incasinato vediamo…*


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è il thread più incoerente del forum


 


ma perchè?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma perchè?


Bisognerebbe cambiare il titolo in “Di tutto un po’ “ oppure “Magazine”


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa. Mi sono sempre detto che se le persone hanno la passione per la pittura, possono avere anche una passione per il sesso, e questo non significa solo farlo ma anche parlarne e discuterne liberamente.


Ma anche dell’artrite, la gastrite, il colesterolo e le funzioni intestinali.... il punto è se parlarne nei termini di patologie o no.
Ovviamente se si ha una patologia o si teme di averla, si ha desiderio di parlarne.
Ma vale per tutto. Anche parlare di cinema (o di calcio o di arte o di qualsiasi cosa) si può fare a molti livelli.
Bisogna accettare che non sempre agli altri interessa il nostro livello. Livello che può essere alto o basso, non è questione di profondità, ma non interesse. 
In passato talvolta mi sono trovata a cercare di imporre il mio livello. Ma non funziona.
Bisogna sempre parametrarsi sugli interessi degli interlocutori.
Poi io odio polemizzare, contrariamente al passato, ho capito che non è utile né a me, né agli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Infatti sono d'accordo con te. Va sempre prima di tutto rispettato il pudore altrui, come dicevo sopra. Se non ti va di parlare di un dato argomento come ne parlerei io va bene.
> 
> Dico solo che per me non c'é nulla di assolutamente straordinario nel parlarne liberamente, perché lo trovo un argomento interessante come altri.


Però, di qualsiasi argomento si stia parlando, si possono andare a toccare sensibilità diverse, non si tratta solo di pudore. 
Si tratta proprio che può bastare una persona a creare difficoltà.
Esemplifico. Se c’è una cosa che oggigiorno spaventa le donne è la menopausa e i disturbi correlati.
Credi che tutte e tutti si sentano di parlarne con serenità? 
Non arriverebbero subito battuttine che negano ogni problema o che fanno sarcasmo sulle problematiche maschili?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Si. Probabilmente pudore non era la parola giusta, qui si tratta soprattutto di sensibilità personale.
> 
> Tuttavia nei casi da te citati poi si tratta anche di intelligenza, nel senso che uno dei motivi principali per cui non sempre si parla liberamente di certi argomenti é proprio che la battutina di turno é sempre dietro l'angolo, al di lá delle sensibilità personali. Quello é un condizionamento e non sta bene.


Ma tu hai letto il forum? Con chi credi che si potrebbe parlare senza battuttine di disfunzione erettile o di menopausa?


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no grazie
> Quando ero incinta il mio terrore era che mia figlia avesse i capelli del padre
> E comunque secondo me tu stai meglio coi capelli mossi


Uh grazie. Anche se si increspano sempre. Poi ho ste due rose davanti che mi stanno sulle balls.


----------



## ologramma (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ciao Olo, tutto bene e tu?


sempre meglio la ginnastica posturale  fa miracoli , spero che duri


----------



## ologramma (6 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Interessante!
> 
> Sono andata a leggiucchiare in rete e approfondirò! grazie!
> 
> ...


basta fare un respirazione particolare così ci dice  l'insegnante , fa bene a voi per il prolasso uterino e a noi per  rafforzare i muscoli pelvici  per far trattenere la pipi


----------



## omicron (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Uh grazie. Anche se si increspano sempre. Poi ho ste due rose davanti che mi stanno sulle balls.


Prova a usare delle maschere idratanti


----------



## Ulisse (8 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non c'è rimedio alla vecchiaia.
> 
> O meglio, ci sarebbe.
> Ma è un discorso scivoloso in cui non mi addentro neppure.


perchè?
scivoloso  è per me più un incentivo che un deterrente a parlarne.


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe cambiare il titolo in “Di tutto un po’ “ oppure “Magazine”


Va bene così???? Avevo pensato anche io fosse meglio cambiare titolo


----------



## Lostris (8 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Va bene così???? Avevo pensato anche io fosse meglio cambiare titolo


Anche “Ad Cazzum” poteva starci


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche “Ad Cazzum” poteva starci


Ci stava alla grande!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Va bene così???? Avevo pensato anche io fosse meglio cambiare titolo


----------



## omicron (8 Maggio 2022)

comunque buona festa della mamma


----------



## CIRCE74 (9 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Siamo cosi...aulici.


veramente!!! più che altro profondi


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

cmq stamattina botta di culo, alle 19 avrei avuto i colloqui della bimba e non sapevo proprio come organizzarmi, un'altra mamma ha chiesto se ci fosse qualcuno che potesse fare a cambio, lei ha l'appuntamento alle 17.10


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Maggio 2022)

per il primo quadrimestre mi sono proprio dimenticata il colloquio!!! la mia bimba non mi ha parlato per un giorno intero!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Maggio 2022)

Ma li fate ancora in presenza o su piattaforma virtuale? Noi siamo rimasti al virtuale.


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> per il primo quadrimestre mi sono proprio dimenticata il colloquio!!! la mia bimba non mi ha parlato per un giorno intero!!!


 la mia è permalosa ma senza parlare non ci sta, magari ci stesse


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma li fate ancora in presenza o su piattaforma virtuale? Noi siamo rimasti al virtuale.


sì sì colloqui online, per assurdo mi avrebbe creato meno problemi farli in presenza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Maggio 2022)

Io fatti tutti virtuali.....
Nel primo quadrimestre con tutti gli insegnanti...
Nel secondo solo con un insegnante a testa..
Quelli con cui i miei figli hanno  qualche leggera incomprensione....
Ma sono stata veramente contenta di sapere che era tutto sistemato...
Però ho fatto una leccata di culo ad entrambi...
Sono troppo brava a parlare con gli insegnanti...
Mi piace proprio...mi impegno....e onestamente li tratto come mezze divinità...in fin dei conti hanno una responsabilità enorme con i ns figli!
Se non ci si fida degli insegnanti decade tutto il discorso educativo scolastico!


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io fatti tutti virtuali.....
> Nel primo quadrimestre con tutti gli insegnanti...
> Nel secondo solo con un insegnante a testa..
> Quelli con cui i miei figli hanno  qualche leggera incomprensione....
> ...


vuoi fare i colloqui al posto mio?


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Maggio 2022)

avevo preso appuntamento on line...questo alle elementari, per la grande alle superiori ci sono alcuni che fanno i colloqui sulla piattaforma altri in presenza.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vuoi fare i colloqui al posto mio?


Siiii!!!
Mi piace di brutto fare i colloqui...la tua è ancora alla materna...prevedo una chiaccherata di una quarantina di minuti con l educatrice...
Io ci chiacchere di brutto...
Quando il mio piccolo faceva ancora le medie odiava profondamente musica...
Sono andata a parlare con la professoressa... perché ovviamente non piacendogli la materia aveva dei voti non altissimi...(tipo 7....) E questo gli abbassava la media generale...
Sono andata al colloquio con la professoressa...
Ma sono rimasta lì tutta l ora ...(non aveva altri appuntamenti)...
Tra un discorso e l altro siamo finite a parlare delle malattie dei genitori...si è anche commossa parlando di sua madre...io pure....
È stata una chiaccherata veramente bella!!!
Dopo di che ho convinto il fanciullo ad impegnarsi di più (almeno nella parte dello studio...in modo da bilanciare la parte pratica relativa allo strumento che suonava veramente male)


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Siiii!!!
> Mi piace di brutto fare i colloqui...la tua è ancora alla materna...prevedo una chiaccherata di una quarantina di minuti con l educatrice...
> Io ci chiacchere di brutto...
> Quando il mio piccolo faceva ancora le medie odiava profondamente musica...
> ...


ti mando il link


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

cmq le maestre fenomeni...  hanno mandato il link per i colloqui sulla mail della scuola, poi hanno lasciato dei bigliettini ai bimbi per gli orari, mi manda un messaggio una mia amica che ha la bimba a casa da più di un mese tra quarantene e roba varia, a lei nessuno ha dato l'orario, nessuno si è preoccupato di farle sapere quando doveva collegarsi


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cmq le maestre fenomeni...  hanno mandato il link per i colloqui sulla mail della scuola, poi hanno lasciato dei bigliettini ai bimbi per gli orari, mi manda un messaggio una mia amica che ha la bimba a casa da più di un mese tra quarantene e roba varia, a lei nessuno ha dato l'orario, nessuno si è preoccupato di farle sapere quando doveva collegarsi


Ma cosa avrebbero da dire di una bimba che non vedono da un mese?


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa avrebbero da dire di una bimba che non vedono da un mese?


qualcosa avranno pur da dire visto che fino a pasqua ha frequentato, in caso contrario potrebbero comunque avvertire la mamma (della quale hanno anche il numero di cellulare), non mi pare complicato, hanno solo quei bambini lì


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qualcosa avranno pur da dire visto che fino a pasqua ha frequentato, in caso contrario potrebbero comunque avvertire la mamma (della quale hanno anche il numero di cellulare), non mi pare complicato, hanno solo quei bambini lì


Poi dimmi cosa ti hanno detto della tua che tu non sapevi


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi dimmi cosa ti hanno detto della tua che tu non sapevi


sicuramente non ci saranno novità visto che la settimana scorsa hanno dato un'anticipazione dei colloqui a mio marito


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Maggio 2022)

col primo fatti tutti i colloqui previsti.
con gli altri, capita l’antifona, colloqui fatti solo in presenza di difficoltà. 
con l’ultimo mai nessun colloquio Anche in presenza di difficoltà.


----------



## Vera (18 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi dimmi cosa ti hanno detto della tua che tu non sapevi


Anche perché trattasi di bimbi di 4 anni...


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche perché trattasi di bimbi di 4 anni...


Comunque si lamentano per cose assurde, tipo un bambino che fa la pipì in piedi  e a loro non va bene… della mia si lamentano che non sta seduta  
alla mamma (che ha dovuto chiamare), hanno detto che l’avrebbero avvertita in mattinata (ci crediamo), ma che essendo che la bambina ha frequentato poco, non hanno praticamente niente da dirle di diverso da quello che le avevano già detto


----------



## Foglia (18 Maggio 2022)

Mio figlio nulla quaestio sul rendimento (devo dire che inaspettatamente, per l'animale che è ) ho avuto bellissimi feedback , mentre la condotta saluta allegramente la parte più "alta" della classe, diciamo così   
Nulla comunque di troppo preoccupante, fino ad ora non si è ancora presentato con le molotov in classe . Comunque, stargli dietro  (più appunto su questioni di condotta e relazionali che su altro) è una bella fatica


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mio figlio nulla quaestio sul rendimento (devo dire che inaspettatamente, per l'animale che è ) ho avuto bellissimi feedback , mentre la condotta saluta allegramente la parte più "alta" della classe, diciamo così
> Nulla comunque di troppo preoccupante, fino ad ora non si è ancora presentato con le molotov in classe . Comunque, stargli dietro  (più appunto su questioni di condotta e relazionali che su altro) è una bella fatica


A mio marito giovedì hanno detto che la bambina è intelligente, ha un ottimo vocabolario, buona memoria  e sa tante cose che i bambini più grandi non sanno, tipo forme, colori, paroline in inglese, tutti i pianeti del sistema solare, gli animali, le piante, ecc… (peccato siano tutte cose che non le hanno insegnato a scuola), il problema per loro è il comportamento perché non sta seduta e (udite udite), ha TROPPO CARATTERE 
Vediamo oggi che mi dicono


----------



## Foglia (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A mio marito giovedì hanno detto che la bambina è intelligente, ha un ottimo vocabolario, buona memoria  e sa tante cose che i bambini più grandi non sanno, tipo forme, colori, paroline in inglese, tutti i pianeti del sistema solare, gli animali, le piante, ecc… (peccato siano tutte cose che non le hanno insegnato a scuola), il problema per loro è il comportamento perché non sta seduta e (udite udite), ha TROPPO CARATTERE
> Vediamo oggi che mi dicono


Ehm.... in bocca al lupo!


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ehm.... in bocca al lupo!


Ho deciso che starò lì a dire “si” a tutto quello che diranno, se in un anno scolastico la bambina non ha fatto mezzo passo avanti due domande me le faccio io


----------



## Foglia (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho deciso che starò lì a dire “si” a tutto quello che diranno, se in un anno scolastico la bambina non ha fatto mezzo passo avanti due domande me le faccio io


Ponti in una posizione di ascolto, senza stare troppo a replicare. Vedrai che una metà dei problemi si ridurrà da sé, e le restanti saranno semplicemente cose su cui dover lavorare  
Questo sempre che tu abbia ancora fiducia, nel posto, e nelle sue insegnanti


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Maggio 2022)

E comunque dopo 40 anni, non è che i prof nel valutare gli alunni si siano poi evoluti molto.

A mia madre dicevano: è intelligente ma non si applica e lei subiva queste frasi che ribaltava su di me col battipanni.
A me dicono: è intelligente ma non si applica, ma io rispondo.
Fosse intelligente per come lo intendete voi si applicherebbe, quindi cari prof rassegnatevi al fatto che non tutte le intelligenze si esplicano allo stesso modo.
I prof di filosofia hanno capito.
Gli altri meno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Maggio 2022)

io ho avuto fortuna con entrambe, mai avuto un problema con nessuna delle due, me le hanno sempre presentate come bimbe con una buona educazione che sanno relazionarsi bene sia con i compagni che con le insegnanti, hanno bellissimi voti, più di così non potrei pretendere.
Ho sempre insegnato loro che la scuola è importante perché ti da le basi per realizzarti come persona, i concetti bene acquisirli non tanto per i voti ma per arrivare poi a dei traguardi che si vorranno imporre.
Ho detto loro che nella vita volere è potere, se si ha dei sogni bisogna rimboccarsi le maniche e lottare per arrivare dove vogliamo, capiterà anche di prendere delle sonore mazzate ma questo non le deve sfiduciare.
Da come hanno impostato il loro modo di porsi verso quelli che sono i loro "doveri" penso di avere toccato le giuste corde ed affrontato i giusti argomenti...poi secondo me è anche tanta fortuna, ci sono ragazzi che non hanno voglia di studiare e li è un po' più difficoltoso il percorso...


----------



## Tachipirina (18 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io ho avuto fortuna con entrambe, mai avuto un problema con nessuna delle due, me le hanno sempre presentate come bimbe con una buona educazione che sanno relazionarsi bene sia con i compagni che con le insegnanti, hanno bellissimi voti, più di così non potrei pretendere.
> Ho sempre insegnato loro che la scuola è importante perché ti da le basi per realizzarti come persona, i concetti bene acquisirli non tanto per i voti ma per arrivare poi a dei traguardi che si vorranno imporre.
> Ho detto loro che nella vita volere è potere, se si ha dei sogni bisogna rimboccarsi le maniche e lottare per arrivare dove vogliamo, capiterà anche di prendere delle sonore mazzate ma questo non le deve sfiduciare.
> Da come hanno impostato il loro modo di porsi verso quelli che sono i loro "doveri" penso di avere toccato le giuste corde ed affrontato i giusti argomenti...poi secondo me è anche tanta fortuna, *ci sono ragazzi che non hanno voglia di studiare e li è un po' più difficoltoso il percorso...*


è un percorso di calci in culo..... come ho fatto con il mio 
per il minimo sindacale eh mica università........


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ponti in una posizione di ascolto, senza stare troppo a replicare. Vedrai che una metà dei problemi si ridurrà da sé, e le restanti saranno semplicemente cose su cui dover lavorare
> Questo sempre che tu abbia ancora fiducia, nel posto, e nelle sue insegnanti


e tanto cosa devo dire, hanno sempre ragione loro, mezza domanda non se la pongono minimamente


Pincopallino ha detto:


> E comunque dopo 40 anni, non è che i prof nel valutare gli alunni si siano poi evoluti molto.
> 
> A mia madre dicevano: è intelligente ma non si applica e lei subiva queste frasi che ribaltava su di me col battipanni.
> A me dicono: è intelligente ma non si applica, ma io rispondo.
> ...


ah sì sì, mio nipote ha fatto l'asilo lì e 8 anni fa dicevano le medesime cose... alla fine dirò come diceva mio zio "e se non deve andare, la boccerete"


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> è un percorso di calci in culo..... come ho fatto con il mio
> per il minimo sindacale eh mica università........


Appoggio la tua scelta di "percorso"


----------



## Tachipirina (18 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Appoggio la tua scelta di "percorso"


adesso lavora tranquillo e felice pensa un po' 18 anni e un giorno era già al lavoro
mai sentito "dire meglio andare a scuola"

cosa che noi due genitori a volte abbiamo detto nella ns vita nei momenti di rottura di balle al lavoro


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> adesso lavora tranquillo e felice pensa un po' 18 anni e un giorno era già al lavoro
> mai sentito "dire meglio andare a scuola"
> 
> cosa che noi due genitori a volte abbiamo detto nella ns vita nei momenti di rottura di balle al lavoro


per me il dramma sarebbe avere figli che non hanno voglia di fare niente!!!se uno non ha voglia di studiare, se ne rende conto e va a lavorare che male c'è? Io sono dell'idea che ognuno deve prendere la strada che lo rende il più felice possibile, inoltre conosco molte persone che si sono laureate e si sono trovate a fare lavori mediocri mentre altre che non avevano studiato iniziando da subito a lavorare hanno potuto specializzarsi in lavori che alla fine dei conti permettevano loro di avere delle buonissime entrate.
La differenza la fa la passione che mettiamo nelle cose che facciamo, se uno deve andare all'università giusto per accontentare i genitori non farà mai un buon percorso...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> adesso lavora tranquillo e felice pensa un po' 18 anni e un giorno era già al lavoro
> mai sentito "dire meglio andare a scuola"
> 
> cosa che noi due genitori a volte abbiamo detto nella ns vita nei momenti di rottura di balle al lavoro


idem il mio
Però ammetto che anche io non rimpiango la scuola anche se non andavo male


----------



## Tachipirina (18 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> per me il dramma sarebbe avere figli che non hanno voglia di fare niente!!!se uno non ha voglia di studiare, se ne rende conto e va a lavorare che male c'è? Io sono dell'idea che ognuno deve prendere la strada che lo rende il più felice possibile, inoltre conosco molte persone che si sono laureate e si sono trovate a fare lavori mediocri mentre altre che non avevano studiato iniziando da subito a lavorare hanno potuto specializzarsi in lavori che alla fine dei conti permettevano loro di avere delle buonissime entrate.
> La differenza la fa la passione che mettiamo nelle cose che facciamo, se uno deve andare all'università giusto per accontentare i genitori non farà mai un buon percorso...


noi siamo contenti così se  lui è contento, l'istruzione per relazionarsi con il prossimo ce l'ha 
lavora ed è serio sul lavoro
con quello che vedo in giro anche tra alcuni suoi amici e vecchi compagni di scuola mi ritengo fortunata


----------



## Tachipirina (18 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> idem il mio
> Però ammetto che anche io non rimpiango la scuola anche se non andavo male


io l'ho detto in momenti di troppo lavoro e giorni stressanti 
ma in fondo in fondo MANCO IO rimpiango la scuola 
tranne qualche bigiata in giro per Milano


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io l'ho detto in momenti di troppo lavoro e giorni stressanti
> ma in fondo in fondo MANCO IO rimpiango la scuola
> tranne qualche bigiata in giro per Milano


a me andare a scuola piaceva    però amo di più l'indipendenza


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

cmq con questi colloqui online è più faticoso star dietro all'orario che altro


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Oggi ho scoperto una cosa incredibile
Se ai bambini una cosa non piace, non hanno voglia di farla
Non l’avrei mai detto


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oggi ho scoperto una cosa incredibile
> Se ai bambini una cosa non piace, non hanno voglia di farla
> Non l’avrei mai detto


E si possono permettere di non farla. Questa la differenza con invece ha delle responsabilità.
Non fa ciò che piace, quantomeno non sempre, ma ciò che va fatto, che piaccia o meno.


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cmq con questi colloqui online è più faticoso star dietro all'orario che altro


noi ne facciamo un paio e basta, per gli altri prendiamo cazziatoni dai prof se li fissiamo: 'è inutile, tanto per vostro figlio non ce n'e' bisogno, basta vedere i voti'


----------



## omicron (19 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> noi ne facciamo un paio e basta, per gli altri prendiamo cazziatoni dai prof se li fissiamo: 'è inutile, tanto per vostro figlio non ce n'e' bisogno, basta vedere i voti'


ma sono sempre stati due i colloqui, semmai quando ero piccola io non esistevano i colloqui all'asilo... però il problema è che le maestre illuminate hanno mandato un link unico per connettersi e poi hanno dato gli orari e ovviamente erano in ritardo, non si sapeva mai a chi toccasse, il delirio


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2022)

due, nel senso di due professori e basta, gli altri ci dicono che è inutile


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> noi ne facciamo un paio e basta, per gli altri prendiamo cazziatoni dai prof se li fissiamo: 'è inutile, tanto per vostro figlio non ce n'e' bisogno, basta vedere i voti'


A me un paio di prof quando ho fatto i primi a novembre....mi hanno proprio chiesto se ci fossero problemi che il ragazzo non manifestava a scuola perché i voti erano tutti  più che positivi 
Gli ho dovuto spiegare che avevo richiesto gli incontri semplicemente per conoscerli...visto che mio figlio è in prima superiore...

Quelli di mia figlia...invece che già mi conoscevano....hanno apprezzato la chiaccherata offerta...

Cmq per me presentarsi periodicamente agli insegnanti è una dimostrazione di rispetto...
Per il loro lavoro e nei confronti dei ns  figli...


----------



## omicron (20 Maggio 2022)

venerdì pomeriggio si parte per un fine settimana al mare
sto già facendo la lista di quello che mi devo portare dietro


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> venerdì pomeriggio si parte per un fine settimana al mare
> sto già facendo la lista di quello che mi devo portare dietro


Ma venerdì prossimo???


----------



## omicron (20 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma venerdì prossimo???


sì, certo 
sono capace di iniziare già a preparare la valigia, con la bimba è un mezzo trasloco tutte le volte


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì, certo
> sono capace di iniziare già a preparare la valigia, con la bimba è un mezzo trasloco tutte le volte


Mai fatto!!! Io arrivo sempre da ultimo e per forza, prima non riesco a concentrarmi, mi dimenticherei metà roba!!! Apro la valigia e inizio a buttare roba dentro e segno tutto quello che ho messo...quando penso di essere a fine controllo la lista e sto tranquilla...iniziassi prima non riuscirei proprio...


----------



## omicron (20 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mai fatto!!! Io arrivo sempre da ultimo e per forza, prima non riesco a concentrarmi, mi dimenticherei metà roba!!! Apro la valigia e inizio a buttare roba dentro e segno tutto quello che ho messo...quando penso di essere a fine controllo la lista e sto tranquilla...iniziassi prima non riuscirei proprio...


No no no no mai  neanche da giovane andavo così all’arrembaggio


----------



## Etta (20 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> venerdì pomeriggio si parte per un fine settimana al mare
> sto già facendo la lista di quello che mi devo portare dietro


Where?


----------



## omicron (20 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Where?


Romagna


----------



## Etta (20 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Romagna


Un pochino mi manca la Romagna ammetto.


----------



## omicron (20 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un pochino mi manca la Romagna ammetto.


I romagnoli hanno una marcia in più 
Spero che faccia caldo come oggi che così porto la
Bimba in spiaggia


----------



## Etta (20 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I romagnoli hanno una marcia in più
> Spero che faccia caldo come oggi che così porto la
> Bimba in spiaggia


Teoricamente sì. Ora è tutto in discesa. Io partirò l’1 invece.


----------



## omicron (20 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Teoricamente sì. Ora è tutto in discesa. Io partirò l’1 invece.


Fai il ponte lungo?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2022)

Io domani in Egitto


----------



## Etta (21 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Fai il ponte lungo?


Sì. Dall’1 al 5.


----------



## Etta (21 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io domani in Egitto


Bello. Fino a quando?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io domani in Egitto


Mare o tour o crociera???


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Bello. Fino a quando?


8 giorni


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mare o tour o crociera???


Mare. La crociera tre anni fa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mare. La crociera tre anni fa.



Noi abbiamo fatto diversi anni a Marsa Alam..
Quando i ragazzi erano piccoli facevamo una settimana tra maggio e giugno...
Perciò bimbi è l ideale...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo fatto diversi anni a Marsa Alam..
> Quando i ragazzi erano piccoli facevamo una settimana tra maggio e giugno...
> Perciò bimbi è l ideale...


Costa meno che andare in Liguria


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo fatto diversi anni a Marsa Alam..
> Quando i ragazzi erano piccoli facevamo una settimana tra maggio e giugno...
> Perciò bimbi è l ideale...


Noi anni in estate ..costava molto meno che Italia e dintorni


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I romagnoli hanno una marcia in più
> Spero che faccia caldo come oggi che così porto la
> Bimba in spiaggia


E pure la leva del cambio, non solo la marcia.


----------



## Etta (21 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E pure la leva del cambio, non solo la marcia.


Quella del cameriere di Riccione era una bella “leva del cambio” ricordo. Quindi avete ragione.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quella del cameriere di Riccione era una bella “leva del cambio” ricordo. Quindi avete ragione.


Avete chi.


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io domani in Egitto


Grande, Bruni! 
Che voglia che mi hai fatto venire


----------



## omicron (21 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E pure la leva del cambio, non solo la marcia.


Non so, non me ne intendo


----------



## Etta (21 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete chi.


Tu e Omicron avete detto che hanno una marcia in più. Lei la marcia e tu la leva del cambio.


----------



## ologramma (21 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io domani in Egitto


sarebbe anche il mio sogno visitare le piramidi e altro


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente la mummia se ne torna nelle piramidi!!


----------



## Marjanna (21 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io domani in Egitto


Buona vacanza Brunetta!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grande, Bruni!
> Che voglia che mi hai fatto venire


Fa caaaldo!


----------



## Foglia (23 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa caaaldo!


Beata teeeee!


----------



## omicron (23 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa caaaldo!


bello il caldo
andato bene il viaggio?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> bello il caldo
> andato bene il viaggio?


Sì. Tutto secondo le previsioni.
Ma italiani terrificanti. Famiglie che urlano tutto il tempo e qui perfino chi fa mangiare i bambini il cibo messo sul tavolo.
Cose da non credere!


----------



## omicron (23 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Tutto secondo le previsioni.
> Ma italiani terrificanti. Famiglie che urlano tutto il tempo e qui perfino chi fa mangiare i bambini il cibo messo sul tavolo.
> Cose da non credere!


gli italiani si fanno sempre riconoscere


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> gli italiani si fanno sempre riconoscere


Sono cose mai viste.


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Tutto secondo le previsioni.
> Ma italiani terrificanti. Famiglie che urlano tutto il tempo e qui perfino chi fa mangiare i bambini il cibo messo sul tavolo.
> Cose da non credere!


Che figure facciamo all'estero.
Cadono veramente le braccia... ci meritiamo tutti gli sberleffi del mondo. 
E ci meritiamo pure Il Volo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Che figure facciamo all'estero.
> Cadono veramente le braccia... ci meritiamo tutti gli sberleffi del mondo.
> E ci meritiamo pure Il Volo.


C’è pure di peggio.
Però non avevo mai visto fare mangiare dal tavolo


----------



## omicron (23 Maggio 2022)

la cagna di mia sorella ha un'ernia cervicale, tra risonanza e intervento le hanno chiesto 2000€  la signora dalla quale mia sorella lavora le ha detto che fa prima a sopprimerla


----------



## Tachipirina (23 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la cagna di mia sorella ha un'ernia cervicale, tra risonanza e intervento le hanno chiesto 2000€  la signora dalla quale mia sorella lavora le ha detto che fa prima a sopprimerla


ti invio 2000 euro io  e ci  fai sopprimere quella grandissima stronza di signora che glielo ha consigliato

è sicuramente un intervento importante , ma magari cambiando veterinario o clinica può trovare a meno
 io per castrare (o sterilizzare come meglio preferiamo dire ) il mio cagnone ,  in città in una clinica mi avevano chiesto 4 anni fa   500euro 
poi con 250 fuori città in altra clinica. Ovvio che è ben diverso l'intervento ma SOPPRIMERE???? non lo posso sentire


----------



## omicron (23 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ti invio 2000 euro io  e ci  fai sopprimere quella grandissima stronza di signora che glielo ha consigliato
> 
> è sicuramente un intervento importante , ma magari cambiando veterinario o clinica può trovare a meno
> io per castrare (o sterilizzare come meglio preferiamo dire ) il mio cagnone ,  in città in una clinica mi avevano chiesto 4 anni fa   500euro
> poi con 250 fuori città in altra clinica. Ovvio che è ben diverso l'intervento ma SOPPRIMERE???? non lo posso sentire


ma mia sorella non ha nessuna intenzione di sopprimere il cane, solo che qui semmai l'altro vet. costa di più, gli altri ti mandano a firenze... per fortuna li può pagare a rate, venerdì la operano


----------



## Tachipirina (23 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma mia sorella non ha nessuna intenzione di sopprimere il cane, solo che qui semmai l'altro vet. costa di più, gli altri ti mandano a firenze... per fortuna li può pagare a rate, venerdì la operano


si anche qui con interventi importanti permettono di rateizzare quando capita
assurdo però che abbiano dei prezzi così alti e a volte così differenti tra cliniche
mah


----------



## omicron (23 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si anche qui con interventi importanti permettono di rateizzare quando capita
> assurdo però che abbiano dei prezzi così alti e a volte così differenti tra cliniche
> mah


Quando sterilizzò la gatta spese 90€, un altro veterinario ne vuole 250€  
qualcuno è ladro


----------



## Tachipirina (23 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando sterilizzò la gatta spese 90€, un altro veterinario ne vuole 250€
> qualcuno è ladro


tanti....ma tanti davvero lo sono
e pochi amano davvero gli animali , lo fanno per soldi e basta , pochi hanno anche sensibilità nel trattarli.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

io mi sto informando per fare l'assicurazione al cane, me lo ha consigliato una ragazza che si è trovata dal nulla a fare operare il suo spendendo in una botta sola 3000 euro, operato d'urgenza non ha avuto la possibilità di girare per trovare qualcosa di più economico, era domenica ed è dovuta andare in una clinica aperta nei giorni feriali.


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io mi sto informando per fare l'assicurazione al cane, me lo ha consigliato una ragazza che si è trovata dal nulla a fare operare il suo spendendo in una botta sola 3000 euro, operato d'urgenza non ha avuto la possibilità di girare per trovare qualcosa di più economico, era domenica ed è dovuta andare in una clinica aperta nei giorni feriali.


infatti mia sorella c'è rimasta fregata perchè essendo che i cani stanno dentro al giardino e non escono mai, non ha proprio mai pensato ad assicurarli, ora questa s'è fatta male e tocca sborsare sta cifra


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la cagna di mia sorella ha un'ernia cervicale, tra risonanza e intervento le hanno chiesto 2000€  la signora dalla quale mia sorella lavora le ha detto che fa prima a sopprimerla


 Ma chi è sta deficiente ??


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io mi sto informando per fare l'assicurazione al cane, me lo ha consigliato una ragazza che si è trovata dal nulla a fare operare il suo spendendo in una botta sola 3000 euro, operato d'urgenza non ha avuto la possibilità di girare per trovare qualcosa di più economico, era domenica ed è dovuta andare in una clinica aperta nei giorni feriali.


 Io L ho fatta con Allianz


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> infatti mia sorella c'è rimasta fregata perchè essendo che i cani stanno dentro al giardino e non escono mai, non ha proprio mai pensato ad assicurarli, ora questa s'è fatta male e tocca sborsare sta cifra


Comunque è una vergogna!!! non tutti possono permettersi queste cifre...sta diventando un lusso anche avere un animale domestico...


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma chi è sta deficiente ??


una vecchia di 90 anni di quelle tutte casa e chiesa 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Comunque è una vergogna!!! non tutti possono permettersi queste cifre...sta diventando un lusso anche avere un animale domestico...


se ne approfittano senza ritegno


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Comunque è una vergogna!!! non tutti possono permettersi queste cifre...sta diventando un lusso anche avere un animale domestico...


Io ho un veterianrio bravissimo e ladro
Adesso sto valutando se cambiare
Cnq si confermo costano se stanno male diversamente vaccini a parte x cibo ecc direi di no

confermo anche che ti fanno uan gioia e un amore imparagonabile a qualsiasi essere umano e io adoro passeggiare conlei fa parte dei momenti rekax della mia incasinata giornata !!


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

Ah il veterianario è anche un bono pazzesco


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho un veterianrio bravissimo e ladro
> Adesso sto valutando se cambiare
> Cnq si confermo costano se stanno male diversamente vaccini a parte x cibo ecc direi di no
> 
> confermo anche che ti fanno uan gioia e un amore imparagonabile a qualsiasi essere umano e io adoro passeggiare conlei fa parte dei momenti rekax della mia incasinata giornata !!


Io adoro il mio cane, guai a chi me lo tocca!!!...per quanto riguarda il veterinario io sono quasi 40 anni che vado sempre dal solito, lui aveva appena iniziato la professione, io avevo 10 anni quando l'ho conosciuto, ho sempre avuto quindi un trattamento di favore...da quando c'è suo figlio la situazione sta cambiando, questo non guarda in faccia a nessuno...e non è bravo come il padre.


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho un veterianrio bravissimo e ladro
> Adesso sto valutando se cambiare
> Cnq si confermo costano se stanno male diversamente vaccini a parte x cibo ecc direi di no
> 
> confermo anche che ti fanno uan gioia e un amore imparagonabile a qualsiasi essere umano e io adoro passeggiare conlei fa parte dei momenti rekax della mia incasinata giornata !!


qui ci sono due cliniche, una cara e una carissima   gli altri ti mandano a firenze, è decisamente improponibile oltre che sicuramente più costoso


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

Poi devo capire bene sta polizza cosa copre ora ho chiesto alla mia assicuratrice
Perché grazie a dio ha fatto solo un intervento e metà L ha rimborsato ma il resto non so tipo e esami sangue i test  x lesmaniosi.. nn credo ecco


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Poi devo capire bene sta polizza cosa copre ora ho chiesto alla mia assicuratrice
> Perché grazie a dio ha fatto solo un intervento e metà L ha rimborsato ma il resto non so tipo e esami sangue i test  x lesmaniosi.. nn credo ecco


di solito le assicurazioni coprono i danni a terzi, ma si possono aggiungere anche altre cose, come appunto spese mediche, la cagna ha un'ernia cervicale, sicuro l'ha rimediata da un botta o da una caduta, è come se fosse un infortunio


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

Comunque io qnd torno a casa e lei  arriva tutta scodinzolante con un pupazzo in bocca 
per fortuna abitiamo
Sopra un parco enorme 

adesso sono in Smart ed è qui accanto a me
Impagabile !!


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di solito le assicurazioni coprono i danni a terzi, ma si possono aggiungere anche altre cose, come appunto spese mediche, la cagna ha un'ernia cervicale, sicuro l'ha rimediata da un botta o da una caduta, è come se fosse un infortunio


 Danni a terzi si 

anche x mio figlio Ne avevo fatta uan che ogni due x tre ne combinava una
La cagnetta invece danni ne farà mai anche in casa non ha mai mai toccato nulla

ernia dici da botta ??


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Danni a terzi si
> 
> anche x mio figlio Ne avevo fatta uan che ogni due x tre ne combinava una
> La cagnetta invece danni ne farà mai anche in casa non ha mai mai toccato nulla
> ...


sì perchè è un beagle ma salta come una capra, gioca con l'altra cagna e sicuramente ha preso una botta o ha fatto un salto fatto male, il problema è che è cervicale, quindi rischia la paralisi totale


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di solito le assicurazioni coprono i danni a terzi, ma si possono aggiungere anche altre cose, come appunto spese mediche, la cagna ha un'ernia cervicale, sicuro l'ha rimediata da un botta o da una caduta, è come se fosse un infortunio


Quella per danni a terzi io l'ho già...mi ha detto il mio assicuratore che dovremo farne una nuova per la copertura sanitaria...e anche di queste ce ne sono un sacco che coprono diversamente, ci sono addirittura quelle che coprono anche i vaccini...a me interesserebbe quella per gli interventi chirurgici, giusto per non ritrovarsi dal nulla a pagare migliaia d'euro.


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quella per danni a terzi io l'ho già...mi ha detto il mio assicuratore che dovremo farne una nuova per la copertura sanitaria...e anche di queste ce ne sono un sacco che coprono diversamente, ci sono addirittura quelle che coprono anche i vaccini...a me interesserebbe quella per gli interventi chirurgici, giusto per non ritrovarsi dal nulla a pagare migliaia d'euro.


 Io ho pagato 3000 euro rimborsati la metà x un intervento 
Vaccini non sapevo ..


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quella per danni a terzi io l'ho già...mi ha detto il mio assicuratore che dovremo farne una nuova per la copertura sanitaria...e anche di queste ce ne sono un sacco che coprono diversamente, ci sono addirittura quelle che coprono anche i vaccini...a me interesserebbe quella per gli interventi chirurgici, giusto per non ritrovarsi dal nulla a pagare migliaia d'euro.


 Io ho pagato 3000 euro rimborsati la metà x un intervento 
Vaccini non sapevo ..


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> *una vecchia di 90 anni di quelle tutte casa e chiesa *
> 
> se ne approfittano senza ritegno


è lei da sopprimere allora


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> è lei da sopprimere allora


quella sai quanto campa ancora?


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Io intanto ho dato una potatina all’oleandro e ho provato a metter un paio di ram(on)i in due vasi
E sperare con me che attacchino


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io intanto ho dato una potatina all’oleandro e ho provato a metter un paio di ram(on)i in due vasi
> E sperare con me che attacchino


A me muoiono anche le piante finte


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> A me muoiono anche le piante finte


Pure a me  mio marito continua a regalarmi piante vendute per eterne… ma durano pochissimo  tranne gli oleandri, quelli non li ammazza nessuno


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pure a me  mio marito continua a regalarmi piante vendute per eterne… ma durano pochissimo  tranne gli oleandri, quelli non li ammazza nessuno


Io ho trovato l'aloe che non mi muore...piccole conquiste


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho trovato l'aloe che non mi muore...piccole conquiste


Io ho un giardino a tutto sole, secca tutto  vorrei far crescere qualche pianta per fare ombra
Mio marito dice di sì ma poi non si attiva
Per quello che posso, faccio da me


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho un giardino a tutto sole, secca tutto  vorrei far crescere qualche pianta per fare ombra
> Mio marito dice di sì ma poi non si attiva
> Per quello che posso, faccio da me


Mio marito e il tuo devono essere parenti...anche il mio quando chiedo qualcosa risponde subito di sì e poi si dilegua


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mio marito e il tuo devono essere parenti...anche il mio quando chiedo qualcosa risponde subito di sì e poi si dilegua


Scherzaci  il mio è riuscito a tagliare l’erba domenica 
Gli sembrava di aver fatto chissà quale impresa titanica  poi mi fa “eh devo portare quell’oleandro, poi provo a metterlo a terra” “va bene? Lo fai ora?” “No non ho voglia”


----------



## Koala (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mio marito e il tuo devono essere parenti...anche il mio quando chiedo qualcosa risponde subito di sì e poi si dilegua


È cosa comune del 97% degli uomini


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> È cosa comune del 97% degli uomini


Quando ha da fare qualcosa guarda caso gli viene a mente di avere un cane da portare a passeggio....sparisce manco il mago Silvan


----------



## ivanl (24 Maggio 2022)

Quando mia moglie inizia con 'bisognerebbe', 'ci sarebbe da fare', le rispondo che può farlo quando vuole che a me va sempre bene


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Quando mia moglie inizia con 'bisognerebbe', 'ci sarebbe da fare', le rispondo che può farlo quando vuole che a me va sempre bene


Paghi tu?


----------



## ivanl (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Paghi tu?


sempre


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> sempre


Allora va bene, ci sto


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

Ma le Orchidee come si tengono ?
Ho comprato anche il vaso da orchidea x tenerla a bagno ma quanto di preciso lo sapete voi ???
Mi piccioni e me le ha regalate la mi bimba


----------



## ivanl (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Allora va bene, ci sto


basta che non sia io a fare, va sempre bene.


----------



## ivanl (24 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma le Orchidee come si tengono ?
> Ho comprato anche il vaso da orchidea x tenerla a bagno ma quanto di preciso lo sapete voi ???
> Mi piccioni e me le ha regalate la mi bimba


10 minuti ogni settimana o quando le radici prendono un colore argentato (normalmente sono verdi)


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma le Orchidee come si tengono ?
> Ho comprato anche il vaso da orchidea x tenerla a bagno ma quanto di preciso lo sapete voi ???
> Mi piccioni e me le ha regalate la mi bimba


Ah non lo so, io le orchidee le ho portate al mio babbo, a lui campano


----------



## ivanl (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah non lo so, io le orchidee le ho portate al mio babbo, a lui campano


ci vuole luogo umido, bagno o cucina


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

Grazie allora la sposto in cucina ma non mi sembra tanto umido li ‍

in bagno la vedo poco
Comunque adesso  L ho immersa aveva ke radici un po' argento ma in alto alla base ancora verdi


----------



## ivanl (24 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Grazie allora la sposto in cucina ma non mi sembra tanto umido li ‍


dipende da cosa/quanto cucini; se hai spesso pentole che bollono, allora il vapore si fa...se da brava milanesa, vai di microonde, meglio il bagno


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> dipende da cosa/quanto cucini; se hai spesso pentole che bollono, allora il vapore si fa...se da brava milanesa, vai di microonde, meglio il bagno


Io sono una "brava milanesa"
Ma odio il microonde mai avuto mai usato


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io sono una "brava milanesa"
> Ma odio il microonde mai avuto mai usato


Nuooooooo  
I  Microonde, quando quello che avevo mi si è rotto ho quasi pianto


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> dipende da cosa/quanto cucini; se hai spesso pentole che bollono, allora il vapore si fa...se da brava milanesa, vai di microonde, meglio il bagno


non sono milanese 
Si pentole che bollono ma anche forno friggitrice ecc 
Boh vediamo x ora è a bagno


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Nuooooooo
> I  Microonde, quando quello che avevo mi si è rotto ho quasi pianto


Io  poco o niente lo uso solo x riscaldare ma ho scoperto altri Utensili davvero utili


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Nuooooooo
> I  Microonde, quando quello che avevo mi si è rotto ho quasi pianto


Qui a casa mia non è mai entrato 
Sanno (se avessero la brillante idea di regalarmelo) che entra dalla porta esce dalla finestra
Idem con la cazzutissima gelatiera che mi hanno regalato 3 anni fa 
Primo non mangiamo galato...quindi già idea balorda? Faccio solo sorbetto con frutta ma alla vecchia maniera senza trambelli inutili in cucina.....
Hanno smesso di regalarmi elettrodomestici inutili per me.


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Qui a casa mia non è mai entrato
> Sanno (se avessero la brillante idea di regalarmelo) che entra dalla porta esce dalla finestra
> Idem con la cazzutissima gelatiera che mi hanno regalato 3 anni fa
> Primo non mangiamo galato...quindi già idea balorda? Faccio solo sorbetto con frutta ma alla vecchia maniera senza trambelli inutili in cucina.....
> Hanno smesso di regalarmi elettrodomestici inutili per me.


Senti un po’… mica hai qualcosa che non usi?


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Senti un po’… mica hai qualcosa che non usi?


arrivi tardi fatto già sparire parecchie cose 
queste  cose me le compero io servono a me le uso io
per i regalini ho già indirizzato altrove figlio e marito

la difficoltà resta nella suocera e nella madre
per non sbagliare asciugamani, strofinacci cucina, tutte cosette semplici (ma i colori li conoscono) sia per età ed anche perchè non voglio buttino soldi a caso in una cosa che poi fa una fine meschina.


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> arrivi tardi fatto già sparire parecchie cose
> queste  cose me le compero io servono a me le uso io
> per i regalini ho già indirizzato altrove figlio e marito
> 
> ...


Ah beh figuriamoci, io sono contraria al regalo utile, il regalo è qualcosa che fai a me, mio cognato regalo a mia cognata l’aspirapolvere senza fili… lei tutta contenta io così  l’aspirapobwre serve a tutti monomarca è un regalo A ME
Infatti noi solitamente andiamo di soldi o buoni regalo 
Il marito ultimamente si è dato alle borse


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah beh figuriamoci, io sono contraria al regalo utile, il regalo è qualcosa che fai a me, mio cognato regalo a mia cognata l’aspirapolvere senza fili… lei tutta contenta io così  l’aspirapobwre serve a tutti monomarca è un regalo A ME
> Infatti noi solitamente andiamo di soldi o buoni regalo
> Il marito ultimamente si è dato alle borse


Noi  sondiamo un po' a vicenda poi provvediamo
Mai a cazzum altrimenti va nella pattumiera di certo
In famiglia è  più semplice


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Noi  sondiamo un po' a vicenda poi provvediamo
> Mai a cazzum altrimenti va nella pattumiera di certo
> In famiglia è  più semplice


Io posso fare un regalo del genere solo se espressamente richiesto


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Oggi è un giorno triste, ho dovuto dare ragione a mio marito e buttare una ventina di scatole da scarpe vuote


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho trovato l'aloe che non mi muore...piccole conquiste


A me è morta anche quella  in compenso sta sopravvivendo la stella di Natale


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oggi è un giorno triste, ho dovuto dare ragione a mio marito e buttare una ventina di scatole da scarpe vuote


In casa mia sono io che butto tutto!!!...odio vedere le cose accatastate quindi avverto...o ognuno pensa da solo a buttare le cose che non servono più oppure ci penso io e faccio fuori tutto quello che mi capita a tiro...vedessi come corrono tutti a fare un po' di ordine!!!


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> In casa mia sono io che butto tutto!!!...odio vedere le cose accatastate quindi avverto...o ognuno pensa da solo a buttare le cose che non servono più oppure ci penso io e faccio fuori tutto quello che mi capita a tiro...vedessi come corrono tutti a fare un po' di ordine!!!


ma le scatole fanno sempre comodo...  sicuramente fra un po' mi serviranno, dopo che le ho buttate


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma le scatole fanno sempre comodo...  sicuramente fra un po' mi serviranno, dopo che le ho buttate


seeeee....sembri mio marito!!!...poi apri lo sgabuzzino e ti ritrovi una marea di scatole che non serviranno mai, in più pensi che siano piene e magari stai ad ore a cercare le scarpe


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> seeeee....*sembri mio marito!!!*...poi apri lo sgabuzzino e ti ritrovi una marea di scatole che non serviranno mai, in più pensi che siano piene e magari stai ad ore a cercare le scarpe


 tu sembri il mio
con la differenza che tu almeno le cose le butti, lui si lamenta  ma poi le lascia lì


----------



## ivanl (27 Maggio 2022)

Idem a casa mia: io sono sommerso di robe inutili che non posso nemmeno provare a buttare, sennò la moglie si incazza. Scatole, buste, contenitori, una quantità di ciarpame inutile...


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tu sembri il mio
> con la differenza che tu almeno le cose le butti, lui si lamenta  ma poi le lascia lì


no no, io butto tutto!!!...l'altro giorno ho litigato con mia mamma perché era presente mentre facevo il cambio degli armadi...se vedo dei panni che so non metterò più io li faccio fuori, non li butto, li do a queste associazioni che li ridistribuiscono a chi ha bisogno, e lei a litigare perché buttavo roba "buona"...ma scusa, almeno faccio contento chi ne ha bisogno, cosa ci stanno a fare nell'armadio??? prendono polvere e basta!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Idem a casa mia: io sono sommerso di robe inutili che non posso nemmeno provare a buttare, sennò la moglie si incazza. Scatole, buste, contenitori, una quantità di ciarpame inutile...


Io impazzirei!!!...a me manca l'aria al solo pensiero.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma le scatole fanno sempre comodo...  sicuramente fra un po' mi serviranno, dopo che le ho buttate


Anche io le conservo ..ma dopo un po' mi tocca eliminarle perché il marito scassa che occupano troppo spazio ...
Che vita diffy


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no no, io butto tutto!!!...l'altro giorno ho litigato con mia mamma perché era presente mentre facevo il cambio degli armadi...se vedo dei panni che so non metterò più io li faccio fuori, non li butto, li do a queste associazioni che li ridistribuiscono a chi ha bisogno, e lei a litigare perché buttavo roba "buona"...ma scusa, almeno faccio contento chi ne ha bisogno, cosa ci stanno a fare nell'armadio??? prendono polvere e basta!!!


ah beh alle associazioni ho portato molta roba anche io, quella estiva la porto al prete che segue un'associazione in africa, la roba della bimba invece la passo ad una mia amica che ha la bimba più piccola della mia 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io le conservo ..ma dopo un po' mi tocca eliminarle perché il marito scassa che occupano troppo spazio ...
> Che vita diffy


sorella


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah beh alle associazioni ho portato molta roba anche io, quella estiva la porto al prete che segue un'associazione in africa, la roba della bimba invece la passo ad una mia amica che ha la bimba più piccola della mia
> 
> sorella


Facciamo così...quando siete sommerse vengo io a casa vostra a fare un bel pulito!!!...se poi sono incavolata mi viene anche meglio


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Facciamo così...quando siete sommerse vengo io a casa vostra a fare un bel pulito!!!...se poi sono incavolata mi viene anche meglio


io ci sto


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ci sto


Allora ti tengo informata sul mio stato d'animo...arrivo, butto tutto e vengo via...occhio alla bimba che nel caos potrei buttare anche lei


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora ti tengo informata sul mio stato d'animo...arrivo, butto tutto e vengo via...occhio alla bimba che nel caos potrei buttare anche lei


ti prende un'ernia        vedrai che non la sposti


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti prende un'ernia        vedrai che non la sposti


a no...già mi fa male la schiena!!!...allora lei te la lascio li


----------



## ivanl (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io impazzirei!!!...a me manca l'aria al solo pensiero.


pure a me. Ogni tanto alla chetichella butto qualcosa, ma sempre troppo poco


----------



## ivanl (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no no, io butto tutto!!!...l'altro giorno ho litigato con mia mamma perché era presente mentre facevo il cambio degli armadi...se vedo dei panni che so non metterò più io li faccio fuori, non li butto, li do a queste associazioni che li ridistribuiscono a chi ha bisogno, e lei a litigare perché buttavo roba "buona"...ma scusa, almeno faccio contento chi ne ha bisogno, cosa ci stanno a fare nell'armadio??? prendono polvere e basta!!!


Stessa cosa che mi dice mia moglie quando faccio pulizia nei miei armadi, povero me


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che mi dice mia moglie quando faccio pulizia nei miei armadi, povero me


Quel giorno per poco non butto mia mamma fuori di casa in malo modo!!...Mi faceva impazzire


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quel giorno per poco non butto mia mamma fuori di casa in malo modo!!...Mi faceva impazzire


potevi darli a lei se proprio le piacevano


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> potevi darli a lei se proprio le piacevano


troppo facile!!! per lei dovevo ancora metterli perché non erano vecchi...guarda che è testarda come un mulo, ti porta all'esasperazione quando inizia


----------



## omicron (28 Maggio 2022)

Comunque dopo settimane di tempo bello
Andiamo al mare noi… nuvole e vento, per domani prevista pioggia  la bimba però si diverte lo stesso


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)

domenica ho lavato l'auto
piove
è una garanzia


----------



## CIRCE74 (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> domenica ho lavato l'auto
> piove
> è una garanzia


Almeno sappiamo a chi rivolgerci in caso di siccità


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

Quanto cazzo costano le valigie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2022)

Un botto....
Se le vuoi decenti ..
Ma prova ad andare dai cinesi ..li non costano eccessivamente...
Tanto se non devi volare anche se non sono di ottima qualità non ti importa ..


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un botto....
> Se le vuoi decenti ..
> Ma prova ad andare dai cinesi ..li non costano eccessivamente...
> Tanto se non devi volare anche se non sono di ottima qualità non ti importa ..


Ho guardato online mi è preso un colpo  dopo ci faccio un salto, tanto deve stare giusto un paio d’ore in macchina


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho guardato online mi è preso un colpo  dopo ci faccio un salto, tanto deve stare giusto un paio d’ore in macchina


E trovò tutte le valige squagliate


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E trovò tutte le valige squagliate



Dai 2 ore reggono....


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dai 2 ore reggono....


Speriamo allora che non trovi fila


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Speriamo allora che non trovi fila


Bisogna fare le partenze intelligenti


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E trovò tutte le valige squagliate


 ma no dai, ho un trolley, che circa 8 anni fa pagai la bellezza di 6€, che ancora regge
solo che è piccolo 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dai 2 ore reggono....


anche di più dai 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Speriamo allora che non trovi fila


ah la fila la troveremo di sicuro 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bisogna fare le partenze intelligenti


sì, evitare ferragosto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma no dai, ho un trolley, che circa 8 anni fa pagai la bellezza di 6€, che ancora regge
> solo che è piccolo
> 
> 
> ...


Quello sempre....


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma no dai, ho un trolley, che circa 8 anni fa pagai la bellezza di 6€, che ancora regge
> solo che è piccolo
> 
> 
> ...


Chissà di cosa è fatto il trolley...amianto


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quello sempre....


purtroppo a noi ci tocca



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Chissà di cosa è fatto il trolley...amianto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> purtroppo a noi ci tocca


Peccato perché è veramente il periodo peggiore...c è il mondo in giro...
E spesso...anche brutta gente
Io finché posso a ferragosto me ne sto a casa mia in piscina!!!


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Peccato perché è veramente il periodo peggiore...c è il mondo in giro...
> E spesso...anche brutta gente
> Io finché posso a ferragosto me ne sto a casa mia in piscina!!!


eh ma infatti io lo eviterei, purtroppo mio marito le ferie le ha quella settimana lì    si trova casino e si spende pure di più


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh ma infatti io lo eviterei, purtroppo mio marito le ferie le ha quella settimana lì    si trova casino e si spende pure di più


Io e mio marito abbiamo sempre avuto solo le settimane centrali...care, pienone di gente ovunque...il peggio del peggio


----------



## danny (15 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Prima risposta: fra il virtuale ed esserci una relazione c'è altro, intendevo altro.
> seconda risposta: é una mia supposizione.
> terza risposta: é un episodio capitato con questa persona che mi ha portato a riflettere sul comportamento degli uomini.
> quarta risposta: l'amaro in bocca me lo ha lasciato il fatto che penso mi abbia mentito...il nostro rapporto per me era unico, non io per lui, sempre saputo e non mi fregava niente di esserlo.


Va beh, ma così, non raccontando niente, cosa dovremmo commentare? 
Noi uomini, chi,  poi?


----------



## danny (15 Luglio 2022)

Mi accorgo adesso che è roba vecchia.
Avevo una sensazione di dejavu.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mi accorgo adesso che è roba vecchia.
> Avevo una sensazione di dejavu.


Sei perdonato.

Con sto caldo
Va insieme tutto
Io sono in stazione e penso che a breve andrò a fuoco....
Treno pure in ritardo che palle


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma così, non raccontando niente, cosa dovremmo commentare?
> Noi uomini, chi,  poi?


Per l'amor di Dio non ritirare fuori sto casino


----------



## Skorpio (15 Luglio 2022)

@danny lascia cadere sto discorso, che poi quell'omino alla Circe gli si incazza un'altra volta e la rimette a dieta di discorsi a biscaro


----------



## danny (15 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per l'amor di Dio non ritirare fuori sto casino



Pensa che mi è arrivato come discussione non letta...


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che mi è arrivato come discussione non letta...


Ah ma c’è anche questa notifica?


----------



## Marjanna (15 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah ma c’è anche questa notifica?


Clicca su Filtri in Nuovi Messaggi.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Clicca su Filtri in Nuovi Messaggi.


Ahhhhh, grazie, scoperto ora.


----------



## ologramma (18 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io e mio marito abbiamo sempre avuto solo le settimane centrali...care, pienone di gente ovunque...il peggio del peggio


e lo dici a me che per una vita , dato il mio lavoro nell'edilizia e la chiusura dei magazzini per rifornirsi , sempre preso agosto quindi puoi immaginare il caos o il pienone che trovavo  , sia quando andavo in albergo e sia nei campeggi strapieni  ,dove decidevo di andare , la fila arrivava anche ad  alcuni giorni, mettici il costo sempre alto del soggiorno


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e lo dici a me che per una vita , dato il mio lavoro nell'edilizia e la chiusura dei magazzini per rifornirsi , sempre preso agosto quindi puoi immaginare il caos o il pienone che trovavo  , sia quando andavo in albergo e sia nei campeggi strapieni  ,dove decidevo di andare , la fila arrivava anche ad  alcuni giorni, mettici il costo sempre alto del soggiorno


una fregatura colossale!!!


----------



## ologramma (18 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> una fregatura colossale!!!


Però mi sto rifacendo ora che ho moltissimo tempo libero ,si parte quando si vuole e si scelgono situazioni o alberghi economici pur essendo   con variate stelle .
Pensa anche che tariffe scontate per aerei  con giorni infrasettimanali e con orari assurdi, ti porto un esempio andata e ritorno per Budapest 54 euro ,non ricordo se per due coppie,comunque economiche


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Però mi sto rifacendo ora che ho moltissimo tempo libero ,si parte quando si vuole e si scelgono situazioni o alberghi economici pur essendo   con variate stelle .
> Pensa anche che tariffe scontate per aerei  con giorni infrasettimanali e con orari assurdi, ti porto un esempio andata e ritorno per Budapest 54 euro ,non ricordo se per due coppie,comunque economiche


grazie Olo...aspetterò di andare in pensione(se mai mi toccherà)per farmi delle vacanze decenti


----------



## ologramma (18 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> grazie Olo...aspetterò di andare in pensione(se mai mi toccherà)per farmi delle vacanze decenti


non ho detto che non facessi vacanze decenti solo spendevo , per i miei tempi , molto di più ma come allora adesso me lo potevo permettere .
La pensione tocca a tutti  perchè il tempo non lo si puo fermare (che fregatura) solo  bisogna essere lungimiranti per il futuro :
Ho letto che più gli italiani sono in crisi e più il loro conto in banca aumenta , ma chi le le scrive ste stronzate vorrei conoscerlo


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non ho detto che non facessi vacanze decenti solo spendevo , per i miei tempi , molto di più ma come allora adesso me lo potevo permettere .
> La pensione tocca a tutti  perchè il tempo non lo si puo fermare (che fregatura) solo  bisogna essere lungimiranti per il futuro :
> Ho letto che più gli italiani sono in crisi e più il loro conto in banca aumenta , ma chi le le scrive ste stronzate vorrei conoscerlo


detto bene...proprio stronzate...con i figli specialmente è un macello risparmiare, uno fa il possibile ma sta diventando veramente dura...


----------



## ologramma (18 Luglio 2022)

io superai tre crisi nazionali ma come famiglia le superai agevolmente , facevo l'artigiano ma se uno si fa un nome  l'ho superate agevolmente


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io superai tre crisi nazionali ma come famiglia le superai agevolmente , facevo l'artigiano ma se uno si fa un nome  l'ho superate agevolmente


vero...anche mio babbo era artigiano, ce la siamo sempre cavata bene...


----------



## ologramma (18 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vero...anche mio babbo era artigiano, ce la siamo sempre cavata bene...


siamo della vecchia scuola , ora  non si capisce , di quelli nuovi chi li abbia istruiti  o come dimo a roma : ma chi glielo ha insegnato il lavoro?


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> siamo della vecchia scuola , ora  non si capisce , di quelli nuovi chi li abbia istruiti  o come dimo a roma : ma chi glielo ha insegnato il lavoro?


non ci sono molti ragazzi a cui piace fare l'artigiano...in genere sono lavori in cui tocca sporcarsi le mani per lavorare e questo sembra una cosa fuori dal mondo per le nuove generazioni...ci sono un sacco di lavori che stanno finendo per mancanza di ricambio generazionale...dispiace molto perché l'artigianato era un punto di forza del nostro paese.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vero...anche mio babbo era artigiano, ce la siamo sempre cavata bene...


I miei erano operai ...due ma lavoravano come 4...
In casa mai mancato nulla ...anzi...io e mia sorella siamo cresciute con la consapevolezza del valore dei soldi...
Valore che sto passando ai miei figli...


----------



## ologramma (18 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei erano operai ...due ma lavoravano come 4...
> In casa mai mancato nulla ...anzi...io e mia sorella siamo cresciute con la consapevolezza del valore dei soldi...
> Valore che sto passando ai miei figli...


  hai scritto  la verità ,ragazze mi sorprendete


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei erano operai ...due ma lavoravano come 4...
> In casa mai mancato nulla ...anzi...io e mia sorella siamo cresciute con la consapevolezza del valore dei soldi...
> Valore che sto passando ai miei figli...


Anche in casa mia siamo stati sempre abituati a parlare di tutto e affrontare i problemi insieme...se ci sono stati problemi di soldi ne abbiamo sempre discusso io e mio fratello insieme ai nostri genitori...siamo sempre stati messi al corrente di tutto e questo ha contribuito a farci crescere conoscendo il valore del denaro...anche io sto cercando di fare la stessa cosa con le mie figlie...penso sia molto importante per farle crescere bene.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche in casa mia siamo stati sempre abituati a parlare di tutto e affrontare i problemi insieme...se ci sono stati problemi di soldi ne abbiamo sempre discusso io e mio fratello insieme ai nostri genitori...siamo sempre stati messi al corrente di tutto e questo ha contribuito a farci crescere conoscendo il valore del denaro...anche io sto cercando di fare la stessa cosa con le mie figlie...penso sia molto importante per farle crescere bene.


Devo capire che non possono avere tutto e che ..
Il loro dovere adesso è studiare!
Io sono molto permissiva...hanno piena libertà di movimento....(mai avuto l orario di rientro...)...loro lo sanno di essere fortunati su questo...ma sanno che il loro dovere è studiare...
Oltre a capire che ... soprattutto il maschio...non avrà mai scarpe da 200/250 euro...tanto per dirne una...visto che a non guadagna...b..sono scarpe non biciclette..


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Devo capire che non possono avere tutto e che ..
> Il loro dovere adesso è studiare!
> Io sono molto permissiva...hanno piena libertà di movimento....(mai avuto l orario di rientro...)...loro lo sanno di essere fortunati su questo...ma sanno che il loro dovere è studiare...
> Oltre a capire che ... soprattutto il maschio...non avrà mai scarpe da 200/250 euro...tanto per dirne una...visto che a non guadagna...b..sono scarpe non biciclette..


Mi ritrovo in pieno nel tuo modo di gestire i figli...anche in casa mia funziona così...fino a che fai il tuo dovere, ti comporti bene, ti do piena fiducia e non ti rompo le scatole...io aiuto te e te aiuti me.
Per quanto riguarda i soldi se mi arrivano con richieste assurde faccio loro capire che non è mai una buona idea sperperarli...prendendo come esempio le tue scarpe magari dico loro che la soddisfazione nel comprare scarpe che costano così tanto finirà comunque nel giro di poche ore per passare a desiderare altro facendo fare alle scarpe con il costo stratosferico la stessa fine di quelle che sarebbero costate la metà...meglio quindi comprare roba a prezzi accettabili almeno fino a che anche loro non riescano a guadagnare qualcosa per levarsi degli sfizi un po'più importanti....


----------



## ologramma (18 Luglio 2022)

avete due date scritte nel vostro Nick che mi ricordano due eventi importantissimi , e lo siete anche voi


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> avete due date scritte nel vostro Nick che mi ricordano due eventi importantissimi , e lo siete anche voi


Grazie Olo, sei un tesoro


----------



## Carola (19 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo in pieno nel tuo modo di gestire i figli...anche in casa mia funziona così...fino a che fai il tuo dovere, ti comporti bene, ti do piena fiducia e non ti rompo le scatole...io aiuto te e te aiuti me.
> Per quanto riguarda i soldi se mi arrivano con richieste assurde faccio loro capire che non è mai una buona idea sperperarli...prendendo come esempio le tue scarpe magari dico loro che la soddisfazione nel comprare scarpe che costano così tanto finirà comunque nel giro di poche ore per passare a desiderare altro facendo fare alle scarpe con il costo stratosferico la stessa fine di quelle che sarebbero costate la metà...meglio quindi comprare roba a prezzi accettabili almeno fino a che anche loro non riescano a guadagnare qualcosa per levarsi degli sfizi un po'più importanti....


 Io sarò fortunata non mi hanno mai chiesto scarpe così costose anzi i maschi devo obbligarli io a comprarsi cose detestano lo shopping ma un amico dei miei figli si è fatto soldi con il resell vendendo scarpe care a suoi amici 
Ripeto a me manco hanno mai chiesto
L grande che fa università privata anzi si sente in colpa x i soldi ed è in fase risparmio su tutto 
Noi nn vogliamo s el viva così a volte esagera e un investimento fatto x lei è non uno sfizio costoso 

anche lei robe costose mai chiesto va da Zara brandy e prende su sto sito  shein come si lo conoscete ??


insomma secondo me dipende anche da come siamo noi genitori
Lei ha amiche più viziate figlie di brave donna ma che stanno in fissa con Marche e shopping


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> shein come si lo conoscete


Mia figlia ci compra il mondo ....
Il piccolo ci prova a fare richieste...ma ha capito (dopo spiegazioni accurate..) anche lui che più di quel tot non gli concediamo...
Quindi  dice che si gli piacciono determinate cose ma che cmq costano troppo ..


----------



## Lostris (19 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mia figlia ci compra il mondo ....
> Il piccolo ci prova a fare richieste...ma ha capito (dopo spiegazioni accurate..) anche lui che più di quel tot non gli concediamo...
> Quindi  dice che si gli piacciono determinate cose ma che cmq costano troppo ..


Anch'io ho comprato qualcosa.. fino allo scandalo rispetto alle condizioni di lavoro davvero disumane - in effetti, con quei prezzi, anche non essendo dei geni ci si poteva arrivare. 
Quindi basta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch'io ho comprato qualcosa.. fino allo scandalo rispetto alle condizioni di lavoro davvero disumane - in effetti, con quei prezzi, anche non essendo dei geni ci si poteva arrivare.
> Quindi basta.


E lo so ...ma è un problema diffuso purtroppo...
Tu sei stata molto corretta...


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E lo so ...ma è un problema diffuso purtroppo...
> Tu sei stata molto corretta...


Praticamente tutte le grandi marche sfruttano i paesi in via di sviluppo


----------



## Lostris (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Praticamente tutte le grandi marche sfruttano i paesi in via di sviluppo


No, e non allo stesso modo.
Ci sono tutta una serie di certificazioni che alcune aziende (anche grandi gruppi) richiedono alle fonti produttive che sono verificabili e riguardano il rispetto di alcuni parametri - che possono essere etici, green ecc.


----------



## Carola (19 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch'io ho comprato qualcosa.. fino allo scandalo rispetto alle condizioni di lavoro davvero disumane - in effetti, con quei prezzi, anche non essendo dei geni ci si poteva arrivare.
> Quindi basta.


 Anche Zara h&m


----------



## Carola (19 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> No, e non allo stesso modo.
> Ci sono tutta una serie di certificazioni che alcune aziende (anche grandi gruppi) richiedono alle fonti produttive che sono verificabili e riguardano il rispetto di alcuni parametri - che possono essere etici, green ecc.


 Sia che un mio conoscente  lavora alla camera della moda è dice che tutte queste low cost sfruttano e a volte anche le certificazioni delle grandi sono bufale 

vai a sapere


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> No, e non allo stesso modo.
> Ci sono tutta una serie di certificazioni che alcune aziende (anche grandi gruppi) richiedono alle fonti produttive che sono verificabili e riguardano il rispetto di alcuni parametri - che possono essere etici, green ecc.


Si beh
Fidati delle fonti produttive del Bangladesh (per dirne una), che certificano le condizioni ottimali dei dipendenti


----------



## ologramma (19 Luglio 2022)

vi ricordate il costo di un paio di stivali per donna nei negozi?
Ricordo  di un reportage in tv che in Cina li facevano a 15 euro tutti  completi  , in italia superavano come minimo cento euro


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

porto la bimba al campus, lei vede l'amichetto e gli fa "ciao mi sei mancato, guarda la mia mamma com'è grande" e lui "è più grande anche della mia, ma la mia è più vecchia"  in realtà la sua mamma è più giovane ed è pure una bella donna, quindi care mamme non date ascolto a quello che dicono i bambini, hanno dei parametri tutti loro


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi è arrivato finalmente anche il mio momento di raggiungere la famiglia in vacanza ...metto a riposo anche Circe che mi sembra un po' provata e stanca...auguro a tutti quelli che devono andare in vacanza buone ferie e a chi le ha già fatte buon lavoro...ci vediamo al mio rientro


----------



## omicron (26 Agosto 2022)

il cliente migliore è quello che telefona per parlare col capo di........ CALCIO


----------

